# Slayer 2017



## pohlrobert1968 (15. August 2016)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## robbi_n (15. August 2016)

Das Fragezeichen kann man ruhig weglassen, das ist das neue, laut Katalog kommt es in diesem Gelb schwarz und noch in nem Rot Ton. 4 Ausstattungsvarianten in 2 Farben.

Sonderedition a la t.o. sind nicht ausgeschlossen.

Und das wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. August 2016)

wie geil ist das denn??


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. August 2016)

Ein richtig geiles Rad. Nur leider von der Preisgestaltung mit 4799 für das Einsteigermodell mit Einsteigerparts jenseits von gut und böse. Bye Rocky Mountain...


----------



## gobo (16. August 2016)

4800??!!das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst!?aber nicht für ein einsteigerrad.war schon am überlegen mir eins zuzulegen aber wenn das der preis sein sollte bin ich raus!!so langsam spinnen die etwas bei rocky,kann das.nach dem höhenflug kommt der fall und der wird heftig.auch wenns ein carbon rahmen ist sollte man doch mal die kirche im dorf lassen.was sind den bei dem preis an parts verbaut,weiss das einer?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. August 2016)

Slayer 730 MSL:
Yari RC 170 - Debonair RT - Guide R - Sram NX - Turbine Dropper 
4.799 

Slayer 750 MSL:
Lyric RC 170 - Super Debonair RC3 - Shimano SLX - XT - RF Turbine Dropper
5.799 

Slayer 770 MSL: 
Lyrik RCT3 170 - Super Debonair RC3 - Shimano XT - XT - Stan ZTR/xt - RS Reverb 
6.999 

Slayer 790 MSL:
36 Float Fact.170 - Float X2 Fact. - Shimano Saint - XTR - Stan ZTR /350 - RS Reverb 
8.599 

Rahmenpreis: 
4.199


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. August 2016)

Schön ist es ja, aber die Preise sind mir einfach zu krass.


----------



## enforce (16. August 2016)

Ich versteh die Amis und Canadier nicht. Jetzt bekommen Sie preislich richtigen Druck durch YT und Canyon und erhöhen trotzdem die Preise. Ich sehe hier keinen technologischen Fortschritt, der das rechtfertigt. Sorry


----------



## Livanh (16. August 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Slayer 730 MSL:
> Yari RC 170 - Debonair RT - Guide R - Sram NX - Turbine Dropper
> 4.799
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## gobo (16. August 2016)

also ich wollte mir für 2017 ein neues enduro holen und als ich das neue slayer sah war es um mich geschehen.aber wenn ich die preise sehe dann fällt mir echt nix mehr ein,sorry.mir kann doch keiner sagen das die räder bei den preisen hier bei uns gut verkauft werden.ich war dieses jahr noch nicht im bikepark aber es würde mich mal interessieren wieviele maiden da so rumfahren weil selbst dieses von preis her sehr hoch ist.also wird es kein rocky nächstes jahr somit fällt die wahl eher auf ein capra!!ciao rocky.


----------



## Climax_66 (16. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. August 2016)

.


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2016)

Wenn ich in den US bin, habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Rad und der sportliche Lifestyle Statussymbole sind.
Je teurer desto besser - man muss es aber auch sehen, dass es teuer ist. 
Aussage: "Ich bin erfolgreich, bringe immer Leistung und verdiene gut!"
Das fängt in D leider auch langsam an...

Das Slayer finde ich trotzdem gut. Wenn es jetzt auch eine Sonderlackierung wie an Wade's Maiden bekäme und 2k€ preiswerter und in Alu wäre, würde ich beim Rahmen schwach werden. So leider unerschwinglich.


----------



## FastForward58 (21. August 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Das Fragezeichen kann man ruhig weglassen, das ist das neue, laut Katalog kommt es in diesem Gelb schwarz und noch in nem Rot Ton. 4 Ausstattungsvarianten in 2 Farben.
> 
> Sonderedition a la t.o. sind nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Und das wird gut.


Hallo Robi,
wo gibt es den schon einen Katalog von den neuen "017er Modellen? Kannst Du einen Link einstellen?
Danke


----------



## FastForward58 (21. August 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Slayer 730 MSL:
> Yari RC 170 - Debonair RT - Guide R - Sram NX - Turbine Dropper
> 4.799
> 
> ...




Hi,
woher hast Du den die Infos zu den preisen?
Gruß


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. August 2016)

Steht hier alles im Forum bzw. ist verlinkt. Rocky Mountain 2017 oder so hier im Bereich...


----------



## FastForward58 (22. August 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Steht hier alles im Forum bzw. ist verlinkt. Rocky Mountain 2017 oder so hier im Bereich...


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (23. August 2016)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hallo Robi,
> wo gibt es den schon einen Katalog von den neuen "017er Modellen? Kannst Du einen Link einstellen?
> Danke




Ich hatte mal kurz durch den Katalog gestöbert, die Händler haben ja schon einen, da ich eines der ersten 2017er Growler seit 2 Wochen habe und auch gerne ein Slayer hätte habe ich mich da ein wenig eingelesen.

Online habe ich noch nichts gesehen. Ich gehe da gerne zum Fachhandel.


----------



## FastForward58 (23. August 2016)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal kurz durch den Katalog gestöbert, die Händler haben ja schon einen, da ich eines der ersten 2017er Growler seit 2 Wochen habe und auch gerne ein Slayer hätte habe ich mich da ein wenig eingelesen.
> 
> Online habe ich noch nichts gesehen. Ich gehe da gerne zum Fachhandel.



Hi, Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich auch mal zum Händler schauen müssen, bin nämlich auch schon sehr interessiert an einem Slayer. Nur leider kostet heute das Einsteigermodell genauso viel wie mein 2011er  Slayer Alu Topmodell.


----------



## mrwulf (26. August 2016)

Erster Testberichte ist online:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountains-slayer-2017-first-ride.html

und auch hier die Presseerklärung

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/25/rocky-mountain-slayer-2017/


----------



## bartos0815 (26. August 2016)

sieht gut aus, fährt wahrscheinlich auch so, aber die preise sind ein schlechter witz.
soll mir mal einer erklären, warum ein einstiegsmodell mit den günstigsten anbauteile 4,8T€ kosten muss.... 
da gibts anderswo topmodelle und technisch ist RM sicherlich auch nicht besser!


----------



## gobo (26. August 2016)

hab mir den artikel auf pb mal durch gelesen und muß sagen das es ein sehr geiles bike ist.hatte erst gedacht das es ein nchfolger vom ss wird aber von wegen.ja der preis ist echt ein witz vorallem beim top model und so top parts sind da nicht verbaut,naja mal sehen was es wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2016)

Oh Rocky Mountain, nach über 20 Jahren Treue verlässt du meinen preislichen Horizont- machs gut....


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. Oktober 2016)

Das Slayer ist mit Sicherheit kein Schnäppchen, aber wer es mal fahren konnte wird es lieben. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Oktober 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## gobo (3. Oktober 2016)

naja ich war auch gespannt auf das maiden und konnte es in vaals/aachen in einem kleinen park fahren.aber das ich jetzt überwältigt war konnte ich nicht wirklich sagen.ok evtl hat es auch mit dem alter zu tun aber andere bikes können das auch was das maiden kann und von daher.klar es war schon schön es mal zu fahren aber dann 8000euro für ein fahrrad auszugeben ist dann doch wohl was viel!!!


----------



## Livanh (3. Oktober 2016)

gobo schrieb:


> naja ich war auch gespannt auf das maiden und konnte es in vaals/aachen in einem kleinen park fahren.aber das ich jetzt überwältigt war konnte ich nicht wirklich sagen.ok evtl hat es auch mit dem alter zu tun aber andere bikes können das auch was das maiden kann und von daher.klar es war schon schön es mal zu fahren aber dann 8000euro für ein fahrrad auszugeben ist dann doch wohl was viel!!!



Bin das Maiden auch Probe gefahren. Selten in den letzten Jahren so ein schlechtes neues Bike gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (3. Oktober 2016)

Konnte es fahren, ist schon geil.

Aber die Gewichte enttäuschen für ein Vollcarbon Enduro:
13.9kg -14.5kg....


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Oktober 2016)

Ist halt ein Freerider, der was aushält und keine Schüssel um zu viel Federweg über Waldwege zu bewegen.


----------



## gobo (4. Oktober 2016)

sorry aber ich find es generell schlimm was derzeit an preise aufgerufen werden,wer kann sowas noch bezahlen??


----------



## Hifly (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Gewicht finde ich ehr beruhigend. Ich würde mir Sorgen machen wenn ein Rocky z. B. leichter als ein Giant Reign wäre, denen ich im Bereich Carbon  deutlich mehr know how zutraue. Lieber etwas mehr Material. Ich bekomme mein slayer 750 im November und freu mich wie bolle. Das Ding soll als Touren und Parkbike herhalten, bin gespannt wie es sich fährt. Hat mich optisch so aus den Schuhen gehauen das ich es ungefahren ohne einen Testbericht zu lesen bestellt habe.  Wenn Bikes so teuer sind, das es einfach kein Sinn ergibt, dann kann man nur ohne Ratio entscheiden. Herzenssache sozusagen!


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja es ist echt geil, aber bei alpinen Touren zählt nunmal das Gewicht auch und da finde ich die über 14kg ziemlich schwach für ein Vollcarbonbike, wenn man es mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht.

Mein 2015 Slash 9.8 wiegt inkl. Magic Mary Supergravity und Pedale 13.5kg fahrfertig und die Kettenstrebe ist sogar noch Alu. Nun, man kann nun argumentieren, das Slayer sei viel robuster... aber ist es das wirklich? Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (4. Oktober 2016)

Warten wir mal ab was es dann letztlich wirklich wiegt wenn es tubeless aufgebaut ist. Die ersten Modelle erwarte ich auch im November. Dann gibt es hier auch Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe die Angaben direkt von Flo von Rocky Mountain.

Komisch aber auf alle Fälle, dass Pinkbike das 770MSL in Large inkl Pedalen mit 13.6kg gemessen hat. Also irgendwas stimmt ja nicht ganz.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (4. Oktober 2016)

Das 770 msl Testbike (large) welches ich gefahren bin kam mir auch nicht wirklich schwer vor. Da hatte ich auch eher das Gefühl es müsste mehr oder weniger deutlich unter 14kg liegen. Gewogen habe ich es aber nicht.


----------



## gobo (4. Oktober 2016)

hifly dann hätte ich aber eher das alti genommen weil das teil geht auch super im park!!!das ganze dann in der rally edition!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (4. Oktober 2016)

Und für was soll das Layer denn noch sein, wnn nicht für Park/Touren/Endurorennen (was mein Einsatzbereich wäre)?

Das 2017er Slayer ist ja eigentlich das neue Altitude Rally, denn Gerüchten zufolge soll das Alitutde für 2017 wieder auf 140mm zurückgestuft werden.

Miqt nem normalen Altitude (nicht Rally) müsst ich jetzt nicht unbedingt im Park ballern gehen...


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich sehe das hohe Gewicht als Folge der schweren Ausstattung an. Das das MSL730 14,5 kg wiegt, wundert mich nicht. Schon die nackten Laufräder wiegen gut über 2 kg, die Reifen auch. Dann die NX-Kurbeln - sackschwer. Race Face Chester 780 Lenker ist auch so ziemlich der schwerste, den es gibt.
Was mich fertig macht, ist, dass selbst der Rahmen schon 4300€ kostet. Selbst wenn man den hohen Preis des X2 rausrechnet bezahlt man für das billigste Komplettbike vielleicht 900€ Aufpreis. dafür bekommt man dann die Race Face Teleskopstützte, die alleine 400€ kostet und ne Yari RC, die auch mit knapp 600€ zu Buche schlägt. So gesehen ist das MSL 730 der günstigere Rahmenkit. 
Trotzdem noch sauteuer. In zwei Woche fahre ich Probe. So gut kann es aber kaum sein, dass ich es mir danach auf jeden Fall kaufen will. Mit der Geo gibt es auch genug andere Bikes, wenn ich von den eher steileren Einstellungen ausgehe.


----------



## Hifly (4. Oktober 2016)

gobo schrieb:


> hifly dann hätte ich aber eher das alti genommen weil das teil geht auch super im park!!!das ganze dann in der rally edition!


Nee komme vom Reign Advanced mit 160/170mm und wollte auch nicht weniger. Nen Alti wäre mir da zu wenig wenn ich an diesen Sommer Roadtrip Kanada denke. Für alpine Touren sicherlich nen hammer Bike aber wenn man auch mal dicke jump lines oder ne richtige Dh Strecke mitnimmt ist bissel Reserve gut. Auch wenn die pros das sicher auch gerne mit nem Altitude machen.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hab es jetzt nicht gewogen aber es fährt sich im uphill spürbar leichter als ein 13 kg Instinkt. Allein nur die XT Kassette hat über 200gr. Mehr als eine Sram oder 
E-Thirtin. Steckt einiges an Tunning Potenzial noch drin.
Aber was interessieren mich Zahlen auf dem Papier, wenn ich drauf sitz und fahr sagt der Popometer viel mehr aus als Zahlen, erst mal ausgiebig testen das Teil,  (min. ein WE.)  dann diskutieren.


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2016)

Jo. Testen wäre schön. Gerade habe ich eine email von bikeaction bekommen, dass sie das Slayer in Nußloch nicht dabei haben werden. Glauben die eigentlich, irgend Jemand kauft ein 5 T€ Bike ohne Probefahrt?
Ach so. weiter oben schrieb schon Jemand, dass er es aus dem Prospekt heraus bestellt hat. Ohne Worte.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Slayer war schon vor 3 Wochen auf den Demodays dabei,  unser Dealer hat 3 im Laden stehen. Sehr merkwürdige E-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (4. Oktober 2016)

Schaufensterbild von Anfang September!  






Demodays Anfang September!


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Oktober 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Jo. Testen wäre schön. Gerade habe ich eine email von bikeaction bekommen, dass sie das Slayer in Nußloch nicht dabei haben werden. Glauben die eigentlich, irgend Jemand kauft ein 5 T€ Bike ohne Probefahrt?
> Ach so. weiter oben schrieb schon Jemand, dass er es aus dem Prospekt heraus bestellt hat. Ohne Worte.



Was soll das? Auch ich hab schon ein 5k Bike gekauft, ohne es vorher gefahren zu haben und hab es absolut nicht bereut.
Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit, ein Rad ausgiebig über ein ganzes WE zu testen. 

Zudem muss man sagen, dass es heutzutage praktisch gar keine schlechten Bikes mehr gibt. An den Testdays in der Lenzerheide bin ich...

- Trek Slash 29
- Spezi Enduro 29
- Slayer 770
- Bold Linkin Trail LT
- Propain Rage
- RM Maiden

... gefahren und jedes davon war seine Weise absolut ok, vielleicht gab es einige kleinere Preferenzen, gut waren sie aber alle.


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja. Mit meinem heutigen Wissen wäre ein Blindjauf vielleicht weniger ein Problem. Ich habe damit in der Vergangenheit aber mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Weshalb ich jetzt wenigstens mal ein Bike testen will, dass Geometriedsten hat, von denen ich derzeit glaube, dass sie für mich passen. Denn das Ding muss dann wieder 10 Jahre halten.


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Slayer ist auf alle Fälle der Hammer und wenn das Gewicht tatsächlich auf robustere/haltbarere/potentere Parts/Rahmen fällt, kann ich das nachvollziehen.

Bin auf alle Fälle auf die Waagefotos gespannt, sobald die ersten ausgeliefert wurden. Hoffentlich dann auch in dem Thread anzutreffen.

Weiss nicht wieso, aber ein Do-it all bike (was auch alpine Touren mit 2000hm+ beinhaltet) muss für mich unter der (wohl rein psychologischen) 14kg Grenze liegen (fahrfertig). Gemäss Pinkbike mit nachgewiesenen 13.6kg beim 770MSL inkl Pedalen muss das ja möglich sein. Die offiziellen Angaben von Rocky verwirren mich daher etwas...


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Das Slayer ist auf alle Fälle der Hammer und wenn das Gewicht tatsächlich auf robustere/haltbarere/potentere Parts/Rahmen fällt, kann ich das nachvollziehen.
> 
> Bin auf alle Fälle auf die Waagefotos gespannt, sobald die ersten ausgeliefert wurden. Hoffentlich dann auch in dem Thread anzutreffen.
> 
> Weiss nicht wieso, aber ein Do-it all bike (was auch alpine Touren mit 2000hm+ beinhaltet) muss für mich unter der (wohl rein psychologischen) 14kg Grenze liegen (fahrfertig). Gemäss Pinkbike mit nachgewiesenen 13.6kg beim 770MSL inkl Pedalen muss das ja möglich sein. Die offiziellen Angaben von Rocky verwirren mich daher etwas...


Wenn ich für den L Rahmen von 2800 g ausgehe, sollten sogar relativ problemlos unter 13 kg möglich sein, ohne Pedale.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wenn ich für den L Rahmen von 2800 g ausgehe, sollten sogar relativ problemlos unter 13 kg möglich sein, ohne Pedale.


Wo fährst du ohne Pedale?


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Oktober 2016)

Mist. Jetzt gällt's mir auch gerade auf, dass ich noch 690 g für die Kurbeln, 75 g Pressfitinnenlager, 260 g Kette und den ganzen anderen unnützen Antriebskram sparen könnte, wenn ich eh keine Pedale am Rad hab.


----------



## Hifly (4. Oktober 2016)

Was soll mir eine Probefahrt sagen, was nicht in einer guten Geometrie Tabelle steht? Steifigkeit ist bei modernen carbon Rahmen auch kein Thema... Habe die geo gesehen und wusste, dass rmb genau das gebaut hat was ich suche. Und das auch noch unfassbar schön


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Oktober 2016)

gobo schrieb:


> sorry aber ich find es generell schlimm was derzeit an preise aufgerufen werden,wer kann sowas noch bezahlen??


Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich nicht, aus dem Grund steht für entspannte Trailtouren fahren seit July im Keller auch ein Canyon Strive und das Slayer SS 2008 wird zum reinen Freeriden genommen und das Slayer SS 2013 zum Pumptrack/Street und Dirtfahren....


----------



## GoldenerGott (5. Oktober 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Was soll mir eine Probefahrt sagen, was nicht in einer guten Geometrie Tabelle steht? Steifigkeit ist bei modernen carbon Rahmen auch kein Thema... Habe die geo gesehen und wusste, dass rmb genau das gebaut hat was ich suche. Und das auch noch unfassbar schön


Also ich vergleiche die Geometrien immer, indem ich mir Drahtmodelle der Geodaten im Autocad vergleiche. Mir ist das Rätselhaft, wie Du anhand der nackten Zahlen sehen willst, ob eine Geo passt, oder nicht. Da spielen zu viele Parameter ineinander. Trotzdem ist es natürlich so, dass es viele Bikes gibt, die eine sehr ähnliche Geo haben, aber in Nuancen anders. Ob man da dann einen Unterschied wahrnimmt oder nicht, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. Wenn man auf den Winkelverstellfirlefanz keinen Wert legt, weil man z.B. eh nur Touren fährt, die nette kleine DH-Abschnitte verbinden und mal beim Slayer die steile Einstellung wählt, gibt es auch einige andere Bikes mit fast identischer Geo. Die meisten davon sind günstiger. Manche sogar leichter. Sich für ein Vermögen ein Rocky oder Yeti, usw. zu kaufen ist einfach nur pure Emotion und hat nichts mit Vernunft zu tun. Vielleicht hat so ein High-End-Bike in 20 Jahren mal einen höheren Liebhaberwert. Einen höheren Nutzen hat es bis dahin nicht. Es muss auch erstmal so alt werden.
Ich will hier aber keine Rocky-Fahrer angehen. Ich würde mir ja vielleicht selbst eins kaufen, wenn ich es nächsten August günstig bekommen kann. Vorher will ich aber ein Bike fahren, das etwa genauso lang ist, damit ich weiß, ob ich das die nächsten 10 Jahre so will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Slayer auch blind bestellt, warum auch nicht, es fährt wie es fährt und wenn der habenwollen-effekt da ist dann kann man das ruhig machen. Habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht, wenn es ein Fehler war hat man halt falsch entschieden und muss die Konsequenzen tragen und damit zurechtkommen.


Da es generell weltweit noch nicht so viele Slayer gibt, umso weniger in DE ( Bike Action ist ja noch für paar andere Länder zuständig ) kann es schon sein das an bestimmten Demodays keins verfügbar ist. Wird sicher auch was zur Presse oder sonstige Händler gehen die das ausprobieren wollen. Da kann man nicht jedem eins hinstellen, wird sicher besser wenn die richtige Auslieferung beginnt.


Ich find das Teil rattenscharf, egal was es wiegt oder wie es fährt, so schlecht kann das nicht sein.


----------



## decay (5. Oktober 2016)

Vernunft, er hat Vernunft gesagt 

Im englischen nennt man solche Leute Tire Kicker


----------



## Hifly (5. Oktober 2016)

Du hast sicherlich recht, das man nicht 100% sagen kann wie sich das Bike fährt. Ich war mit meinem Reign sehr zufrieden will aber immer schon ein Rocky, einfach weil ich es seid Kindesalter geil finde. Nun kam ich mit dem Reign sehr gut klar, hatte aber kleine Punkte die mir nicht gefallen. Ich will etwas weniger reach, ein bisschen weniger Kettenstrebe, die Möglichkeit das Tretlager etwas höher zu fahren wenn ich z. B.  Auf Trailtour in BC viel technischen uphill mit Wurzeln habe... Das Slayer bietet genau das in einem wunderschönen Paket. Daher passt bei mir sogar die Technik zu dem Wunsch nach dem Bike. Das altitude z. B. Gefällt mir einfach nicht um beim Unsinn zu bleiben, Räder die den Dämpfer am Oberrohr aufgehängt haben gefallen mir optisch nicht. 

Und was wenn nicht der Geschmack entscheidet bei Rädern,  die alle besser sind,  als die Downhiller von früher, trotzdem gut auf Tour abgehen und Preise jenseits von Gut und Böse haben. 

Den Preis finde ich auch Mist aber wenn ich mich schon gegen Apple wehre unterstütze ich wenigstens hier den Kapitalismus 



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Also ich vergleiche die Geometrien immer, indem ich mir Drahtmodelle der Geodaten im Autocad vergleiche. Mir ist das Rätselhaft, wie Du anhand der nackten Zahlen sehen willst, ob eine Geo passt, oder nicht. Da spielen zu viele Parameter ineinander. Trotzdem ist es natürlich so, dass es viele Bikes gibt, die eine sehr ähnliche Geo haben, aber in Nuancen anders. Ob man da dann einen Unterschied wahrnimmt oder nicht, steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. Wenn man auf den Winkelverstellfirlefanz keinen Wert legt, weil man z.B. eh nur Touren fährt, die nette kleine DH-Abschnitte verbinden und mal beim Slayer die steile Einstellung wählt, gibt es auch einige andere Bikes mit fast identischer Geo. Die meisten davon sind günstiger. Manche sogar leichter. Sich für ein Vermögen ein Rocky oder Yeti, usw. zu kaufen ist einfach nur pure Emotion und hat nichts mit Vernunft zu tun. Vielleicht hat so ein High-End-Bike in 20 Jahren mal einen höheren Liebhaberwert. Einen höheren Nutzen hat es bis dahin nicht. Es muss auch erstmal so alt werden.
> Ich will hier aber keine Rocky-Fahrer angehen. Ich würde mir ja vielleicht selbst eins kaufen, wenn ich es nächsten August günstig bekommen kann. Vorher will ich aber ein Bike fahren, das etwa genauso lang ist, damit ich weiß, ob ich das die nächsten 10 Jahre so will.


----------



## Patrice_F (5. Oktober 2016)

Hier noch die Erklärung von Rocky Mountain zu den Gewichten 13.9-14.5kg):

"Ja das Gewicht war mit Pedalen. Wir haben vor der Eurobike einige Räder bekommen, die noch Vorserienmodelle waren. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass diese noch nicht das finale Carbonlayup haben. Ähnliches ist uns vom neuen Element bekannt. Da sparen wir zwischen Vorserie und Serie nochmal 300-500 Gramm. Das liegt daran, dass bei den Prototypen noch mehr Kohlefaser und Epoxydharz verwendet wird, als eigentlich nötig. Das ist die gängige Praxis bei der Herstellung der Rahmen. Weitere Gründe im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes können zum Einen die 2,5" Widetrail-Bereifung sein. Die meisten anderen Hersteller verbauen nur die 2,3-2,4" Varianten, wodurch du pro Reifen nochmal locker 100g sparen kannst. Zum anderen sind 170 mm Dropperposts und die 46er Shimano XT Kassette verbaut, um eben auch eine tourentaugliche Übersetzung zu bieten.

Falls bei uns demnächst die Serien-Slayer eintreffen, kann ich eines an die Wage hängen."

Gruss


----------



## gobo (6. Oktober 2016)

ich weiß nicht was ihr mir dem gewicht immer habt!das rad/rahmen soll eine ganze bandbreite an möglichkeiten bieten es zu nutzen!!wenn ich lese der eine will auf tour damit und auch in den park hin und wieder dann frag ich mich was ihr wollt,ein 12kg rad????
was ich auch net ganz verstehe ist im oberer text steht was von vorserien modelle doch einer hat schon ein foto gepostet wo ein händler eines im fenster hat!!???
sorry aber ich finde das schlimm diesen ganzen hype um die 2017 räder!!!


----------



## Patrice_F (6. Oktober 2016)

Was ist genau dein Problem? Was für ein Hype?? Sorry, dass man sich für neue Bikes interessiert...

Mein Slash wiegt 13 kg (ohne schwere Reifen) und ich komm damit gut zurecht sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park.

Warum ist es unverständlich, dass man ein leichteresBike will?? Leichter bedeutet such agiler in der Luft (Bikpark), höhere Sprünge etc. und dass einleichteres Bike auf Touren von Vorteilist muss ich wohl nicht erklären oder? Mit dem Slash mach ich auch 4-5 Meter Drops, absolut kein Problem, solange die Landung gut geshaped ist!

Und was hat die Aussage der Vorserienmodelle mit dem Bild im Schaufenster zu tun?? Gewogen wurden Vorserienmodelle. Einfach nochmal alles in Ruhe lesen und locker bleiben ;-)


----------



## bestmove (6. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> ... Leichter bedeutet such agiler in der Luft (Bikpark), höhere Sprünge etc. ... Mit dem Slash mach ich auch 4-5 Meter Drops, absolut kein Problem ...!


Gibts da Bilder? Du scheinst ein richter guter Fahrer zu sein, der noch das Gewicht vom Bike nutzt um noch höher zu springen. Wenn ich im Bikepark bin sehe ich sehr selten mal ein Enduro so hoch fliegen, es ist doch überwiegend die Doppelbrückenfraktion.

Ich finde das Slayer auch recht sexy aber ich werde das Geld für Neuware nciht mehr bezahlen. Entweder man hat es dicke aufm Konto oder besorgt sich gute Gebrauchte. Daher kommt das Slayer erst in 1-3 Jahren für mich in Frage.


----------



## Patrice_F (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte damit nicht angeben, nur sagen, dass ein leichtes Enduro richtig Spass macht und man sich vielbesser abdrücken kann bei Tables etc. teilweise 'verhungert' man ja da mit einem Downhiller, je nachdem wie der Kurvenverlauf vor dem Table ist, kommt man nicht mal schön rüber...

Bilder hab ich keine, nur ein Video von nem ca 4 Meter Drop:






Gruss


----------



## Hifly (6. Oktober 2016)

bestmove schrieb:


> Gibts da Bilder? Du scheinst ein richter guter Fahrer zu sein, der noch das Gewicht vom Bike nutzt um noch höher zu springen. *Wenn ich im Bikepark bin sehe ich sehr selten mal ein Enduro so hoch fliegen, es ist doch überwiegend die Doppelbrückenfraktion.*
> 
> Ich finde das Slayer auch recht sexy aber ich werde das Geld für Neuware nciht mehr bezahlen. Entweder man hat es dicke aufm Konto oder besorgt sich gute Gebrauchte. Daher kommt das Slayer erst in 1-3 Jahren für mich in Frage.




Muss ich dir leider aus meiner Sicht widersprechen. Früher ist meine ganze Truppe DH gefahren, mittlerweile nehmen viele von uns nur noch die Enduros mit, da sie gerade auf sprunglastigen Strecken mehr Bock machen und diesen Trend sieht man auch immer häufiger. In Parks wie Malmedy oder Hürtgendwald die auf schöne große Sprünge Wert legen, machen die Kisten einfach mehr Bock und über einen richtig großen Sprung macht es am Ende auch kein Unterschied mehr ob man mit einem Downhiller oder Enduro verkackt 

Ich war dieses Jahr auf einem Roadtrip durch British Columbia, dort sieht man immer mehr Enduros die nur für den Park aufgebaut werde, also ohne Dropper etc. Und gerade bei Klassikern wie A-Line, Dirt Merchant, Rockstar etc. habe ich mir kein Downhiller gewünscht. Ein Reign mit Coil Dämpfer und 170mm Lyrik war für mich das perfekte Bike, das Slayer wird es sicher auch sein. 


Zum Punkto Gewicht: Ob der Rahmen nun 500g mehr wiegt ist mir eigentlich egal, am ende finde ich es sogar beruhigend wenn er nicht so an der Grenze berechnet wurde.

Viel wichtiger finde ich da für Touren einfach einen richtig guten leichten Laufradsatz zu haben, hier merkt man dann nämlich 500g extrem! Die Laufräder die am Bike bei der Lieferung dran sind kann man dann mit 2 Ply Reifen für den Park nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (6. Oktober 2016)

Exakt genau so ist es! Danke!

Sehe ein potentes Enduro mit ~ 170mm Federweg und einem Gewicht von 13kg - 14kg als ideales Parkbike an.

ZB also das neue Slayer oder das neue Pivot Firebird.


----------



## gobo (6. Oktober 2016)

das tolle ist aber das noch keine das bike wirklich gefahren ist,ok evtl. auf nem demo day aber alle meinen schon das ist das bike!wenn man ein wenig zurück schaut bei rocky wird man sehen das es mit dem rm7 angefangen hat und später übers switch zum slayer ss ging.so wirklich hat rocky es damals nicht geschaft einen touren taugliches bike zu entwickeln welches die hauptsparten tour/enduro und freeriden vereint.warum sollte es diesmal anders sein??wenn man sieht das der hinterbau dem maiden ähnlich aussieht dann kommen mir schon schweifel in bezug auf uphill tauglichkeit.ich könnte bald wetten das es sich auch hier um einen freerider mit leichtem hang zum touren handelt!und in bezug auf whistler glaub ich aber das es mit einem big bike oder einem"oldschool freerider" mehr spass machen könnte als mit einem enduro!!na vieleicht sind einige von uns zu sehr oldschool aber glaub mal das einige es trotzdem noch drauf haben und der neueren generation mit ihren fuckingnewbikeshit auf und davon fahren.das neue slayer sieht geil aus keine frage aber den preis dafür würde ich nicht zahlen weil für das geld gibt es sachen die mehr spass machen,glaub das!!aber jeder wie er will und kann!


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Oktober 2016)

Das neue Slayer hat einen recht steilen Sitzwinkel und der Hinterbau ist mir beim Uphill auch nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Ich war ich überrascht wie gut aktuelle Enduros mit 165mm (Slayer) oder 170mm (Firebird) bergauf zu treten sind! Und das mit offenem Dämpfer!


----------



## Patrice_F (6. Oktober 2016)

Seh ich auch so, auch wenn ich am Demoday nur wenig hochgefahren bin, hat mich vorallem der wippfreie Hinterbau des 770er beeindruckt. Die Plattform des neuen Super deluxe lässt sich fast komplett blockieren.


----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Oktober 2016)

@gobo 
Zu Deinen Theorien kann ich beitragen, dass das Slayer von einer Oldschool Freeride Geo gar nicht so weit entfernt ist, wie Du glaubst. Im Anhang sieht man ein Drahtmodell der Geodaten eines Slayer in der steilen Einstellung (hellgelb) und die eines alten Kona Stinky von 2005, Größe XXL (dunkelgelb). Sorry für die ungünstige Farbwahl. 
Die Sitzposition relativ zum Tretlager ist identisch. Der Stack ist auch fast gleich. Der Lenkwinkel vom Stinky ist etwas flacher, aber den kann man am Slayer auch abflachen. Dann ist auch der Reach nicht mehr gut 3 cm länger. Die Kettenstreben am Stinky sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu lang, gigantische 449 mm. Da liegt das Slayer in meinem Wunschbereich. Mein Stinky kommt mir etwas kurz vor, weshalb ich es gerne 20 mm länger hätte. Das Slayer ist halt 30 mm länger. Kombiniert mit 40 mm Vorbau passt es aber wieder, denn am Stinky habe ich 50 mm Vorbau.
Man sieht, das Slayer ist eigentlich ein klassischer Freerider. Modernisiert wurde der Reach und die Tretlagerabsenkung dank 27,5". Außerdem natürlich die Kettenstreben. Sperriger als das Stinky fährt sich das Slayer auch nicht, da der Radstand fast identisch ist. Mit dem Stinky fahre ich Touren. Bikepark ist nicht meins. Das Stinky wiegt leider 16 kg. Insofern wäre jedes aktuelle Bike besser, das Slayer sowieso. Das Slayer ist halt teuer. Mit einem Aufbau, der gewichtsmäßig an mein Zweitbike mit 13,2 kg rankommt, wären wohl locker 6000€ fällig. Wenn man da kein Topmodell nimmt, bekommt man da schon fast ein z.B. Capra und ein Tues zusammen. Was für mich aber ja keinen Sinn macht. Ich fahre ja nicht im Park.


----------



## krabo (10. Oktober 2016)

muss sagen eines der schönsten bikes der letzten paar jahre, aber kein downtube-protector bei einem carbonrahmen, vor allem um 4200€, ist meiner meinung nach ein ausschlusskriterium. pressfit ist auch nicht unbedingt der hit.
wie seht ihr das, vor allem wg. dem downtube-protector?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (10. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> muss sagen eines der schönsten bikes der letzten paar jahre, aber kein downtube-protector bei einem carbonrahmen, vor allem um 4200€, ist meiner meinung nach ein ausschlusskriterium. pressfit ist auch nicht unbedingt der hit.
> wie seht ihr das, vor allem wg. dem downtube-protector?



Also bei mir bekommen alle Bikes den AMS Schutz, der ist dick und sollte reichen. 

Was ich witizig finde, alle zitieren hier den Rahmenpreis. Man merkt bei der Preisgestaltung, das Rocky das gar nicht als Rahmen verkaufen will. Am Ende hätten sie es gar nicht als Rahmen anbieten sollen, wäre besser angekommen.

Nimmt man das MSL 730 und vertickt alle Teile kommt man doch deutlich besser weg als den Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## krabo (10. Oktober 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Also bei mir bekommen alle Bikes den AMS Schutz, der ist dick und sollte reichen.
> 
> Was ich witizig finde, alle zitieren hier den Rahmenpreis. Man merkt bei der Preisgestaltung, das Rocky das gar nicht als Rahmen verkaufen will. Am Ende hätten sie es gar nicht als Rahmen anbieten sollen, wäre besser angekommen.
> 
> Nimmt man das MSL 730 und vertickt alle Teile kommt man doch deutlich besser weg als den Rahmen zu kaufen.



habe den rahmenpreis jetzt hergenommen da dieser nun mal das entwickelte produkt von rocky darstellt. habe damals schon auf pinkbike an rocky mountain die frage betreffend protector gestellt, nur leider keine antwort (würde einfach nur gerne den grund/gedanken dahinter wissen).
schließlich ist das bike für's grobe gemacht


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja finde ich auch schwach. Bei den Testdays sagten sie, er sei nicht notwendig, sie hätten an keinem ihrer Carbonbikes bis jetzt einen Schaden durch Steinschläge oder dergleichen gehabt.

Wie Mans nimmt, finde da gehört einer hin und man sollte bei dem Preis nicht noch selber basteln müssen.


----------



## krabo (10. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch schwach. Bei den Testdays sagten sie, er sei nicht notwendig, sie hätten an keinem ihrer Carbonbikes bis jetzt einen Schaden durch Steinschläge oder dergleichen gehabt.
> 
> Wie Mans nimmt, finde da gehört einer hin und man sollte bei dem Preis nicht noch selber basteln müssen.



sehe ich genau so, ist schließlich neben yeti u. intense der so ziemlich teuerste rahmen am markt.


----------



## Hifly (11. Oktober 2016)

Finde es schlimmer das es keinen dicken Kettenstrebenschutz gibt. Mein Reign oder die commencals davor hatten alle richtig fettes Gummi da. Und das bei Alu Hinterbau, bei Vollcarbon wäre es mir wichtiger.


----------



## Patrice_F (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube es gibt kein Bike, egal wie teuer, bei dem für einen alles 100% stimmt.


----------



## Hifly (11. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt kein Bike, egal wie teuer, bei dem für einen alles 100% stimmt.



Das stimmt. Aber es gibt Sachen die sind Geschmackssache, wie Geo etc. 

Andere Sachen sind meiner Meinung nach zwingend notwendig für einen vernünftigen Betrieb, dazu gehören die hier erwähnten Rahmenschützer, gerade bei Rocky die propagieren, das das Bike auch für den Bikeparkeinsatz gedacht ist.

Aber vollkommen schnuppe, ich freu mich auf November!


----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Finde es schlimmer das es keinen dicken Kettenstrebenschutz gibt. Mein Reign oder die commencals davor hatten alle richtig fettes Gummi da. Und das bei Alu Hinterbau, bei Vollcarbon wäre es mir wichtiger.



kettenstrebenschutz sehe ich auf den fotos schon, wie dick dieser ist kann ich nicht abschätzen, aber immerhin vorhanden. ich ergänze sowieso immer einen streifen slappertape zur geräuschdämmung.
was den punkt betrifft, dass es wohl bei so ziemlich jedem bike etwas auszusetzen gibt (bis auf geo) stimme ich leider zu. yeti sb6c ist da auch wieder so ein kandidat. super bike, wunderschön, aber da man keine flasche vernünftig montieren kann leider auch aus der auswahl draußen.


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

Der nicht vorhandenen FLaschenhalter stört mich jetzt weniger
Ich fahre eh immer mit Rucksack 
Da stört mich auch eher der nicht vorhandene downtube Protektor 
bei einen 4K Rahmen 

Bin auch grad am überlegen mir ein slayer zuzulegen 
Finds einfach geil von der Geo her sowie optisch 

Aktuell fahre ich das Nomad 
Da will man sich ja nicht  verschlechtern 
In der engeren Auswahl sind 
Das Yeti SB6C 
Fährt sich super, hat mein kollege
Transition Patrol soll auch gut gehen 
Pivot firebird
Auf letztere saß ich heute morgen schonmal drauf 
Fette Maschine 
Etwas überdimensioniert 
Aber geil


----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Der nicht vorhandenen FLaschenhalter stört mich jetzt weniger
> Ich fahre eh immer mit Rucksack
> Da stört mich auch eher der nicht vorhandene downtube Protektor
> bei einen 4K Rahmen
> ...



nach nem SC geht natürlich nimma viel, slayer u. sb6c kann ich da schon verstehen. wobei ja 2018 das nomad 4 kommen soll.
ich persönlich fahre außer bei längeren touren nicht mehr mit rucksack, empfinde ich als stöhrend u. im sommer sowieso wg. der hitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich habe mich schon voll dran gewöhnt immer den Rucksack mitzunehmen auch auf kurzen Ausflügen 
Gehört für mich voll dazu
Klar im Sommer ist es bestimmt angenehmer ohne, keine Frage! 

Müsste ich auch mal ausprobieren 

Bin das Nomad jetzt 2 Jahre gefahren, ist natürlich Bombe 
Aber muss mal neues wieder ausprobieren 


2018?? 
Viele denken es kommt jetzt im April 
Oder weißt du da mehr? 

Wo kann man denn mal ein slayer in der Nähe von 46... Postleitzahl probesitzen??


----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ja ich habe mich schon voll dran gewöhnt immer den Rucksack mitzunehmen auch auf kurzen Ausflügen
> Gehört für mich voll dazu
> Klar im Sommer ist es bestimmt angenehmer ohne, keine Frage!
> 
> ...


 genaues weiß ich leider nicht wg. dem neuen nomad, habe nur mal wo gelesen dass es nächtes jahr kommen soll, daher für mich als 2018- modell. april wäre dann quasi ein mid-season launch... natürlich auch möglich da die rahmen 2017 zu 2016 ident sind.
wäre ein jedenfals ein bike auf meiner liste, rahmen is etwas günstiger als yeti bzw. slayer... nur müsste ich dann wieder vieles neu kaufen, da der rahmen sicher mit boost kommt u. mein jetzt bald neuer LRS dann nicht passen wird.


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch noch kein boost 
LRS
dafür gibt's Adapter 
Zumindest für hope und DT 
Werde meine Ibis auch erst weiterfahren 
Ob Slayer oder Yeti 
Die haben auch beide boost 
Wird man auf Dauer eh nicht Drumherumkommen

Im April sinds genau 3 Jahre mit dem Nomad 

Da SC nur alle 3 oder 4 Jahre bikes rausbringt könnte es passen mit nächsten Jahr


----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch kein boost
> LRS
> dafür gibt's Adapter
> Zumindest für hope und DT
> ...



LRS wird mit Hope pro4 naben auf DT-swiss EX471 aufgebaut, sollte dann also passen. habel wird jetzt vermutlich noch ne lyrik angeschafft, aber eben kein boost am strive. wird danach wohl doch ein komplettbike werden in 1-2 jahren, obwohl ich wieder einige komponenten tauschen werde, von den reifen meist ganz zu schweigen.

P.S. passt eigentlich eine nomale gabel auch in einen boost rahmen oder gibt es da dann probleme?


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> P.S. passt eigentlich eine nomale gabel auch in einen boost rahmen oder gibt es da dann probleme?



Ja, ändert sich ja nix am Gabelschaft
ist nur breiter geworden, also das casting


----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ja, ändert sich ja nix am Gabelschaft
> ist nur breiter geworden, also das casting



ok danke! eigenaufbau wäre natürlich das schönste, aber sehr kosten intensiv leider.


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> ok danke! eigenaufbau wäre natürlich das schönste, aber sehr kosten intensiv leider.


wenn man das meiste schon hat gehts


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> kettenstrebenschutz sehe ich auf den fotos schon, wie dick dieser ist kann ich nicht abschätzen, aber immerhin vorhanden. ich ergänze sowieso immer einen streifen slappertape zur geräuschdämmung.



das zu den Thema Kettenstrebenschutz, sieht schon sehr abgefetzt aus
und die ersten Macken/lackabplatzer kann man im Carbon erkennen

Schade eigentlich bei einem so teuren Rahmen


----------



## marg (11. Oktober 2016)

das ist das passende Video zum neuen Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krabo (11. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> das ist das passende Video zum neuen Slayer



kenne das video, aber darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet... autsch


----------



## Patrice_F (11. Oktober 2016)

Sieht bei meinem Slash noch viel schlimmer aus. Das ist aber einfach etwas, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum wird das nicht im Dauertest auf Herz und Nieren geprüft?? Ist wirklich schwach bei dem Preis... Das Bike wär soo geil, hat aber einfach paar NoGos

- fehlender Downtubeprotector
- ungenügender Kettenstrebenschutz
- verbaute Parts für den Preis auch nicht gerade überzeugend, dementsprechendes Gewicht...
- absolut hässlicher Bashguard
- X2 kein Climbswitch (gut, würde so oder so das 770er nehmen und da hat der RS Dämpfer ne Plattform)

... wenns nur nicht sonst sooooooo geil ausschauen würde


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> das zu den Thema Kettenstrebenschutz, sieht schon sehr abgefetzt aus
> und die ersten Macken/lackabplatzer kann man im Carbon erkennen
> 
> Schade eigentlich bei einem so teuren Rahmen
> ...


Irgendwie zieht ihr euch da an etwas hoch, sonst nix zu meckern?


----------



## krabo (12. Oktober 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Irgendwie zieht ihr euch da an etwas hoch, sonst nix zu meckern?



naja, sind schon begründete kritikpunkte für einen so teuren rahmen. bei dem preis sollte eben alles passen.
aber dass jemand mit dem namen "rockyrider" nix auszusetzen haben wird ist schon klar


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Oktober 2016)

Ihr spinnt m.E., sorry. Ist halt bei einem Kettenantrieb so. Wenn ihr nach 2 Jahren noch ein Bike haben wollt, das keine Kratzer etc. hat, wickelt es halt in Schutzfolie ein. Für mich zumindest sind Bikes Sportgeräte, die gepflegt und benutzt werden und keine W****vorlage oder S******ung.


----------



## marg (13. Oktober 2016)

Das immer alle sofort so ausfallend werden müssen...

Es geht ja hier auch nicht um gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer 
Sondern um kettenschlag
SC und Yeti und etliche weitere Carbon Rahmen haben auch einen dickeren Kettenstrebenschutz und mein nomad sieht hinten an der kettenstrebe nach 2 Jahren guten Gebrauch auch noch super aus 

Hast du schonmal eine Carbon Kettenstrebe aufgeschnitten gesehen? 
Ich schon
Da ist grad mal 1mm Wandstärke 
Zumindest beim Bronson
Und da ohne ausreichenden Schutz durch das schlagen der kette die Strebe beschädigt werden kann leuchtet dann auch ein 
Und bei carbon ist es nunmal wichtig das kein wasser in die innere Struktur eindringen darf

Früher habe ich mir auch Schlauch drum gewickelt 
Aber heutzutage bei einen schönen Carbonrahmen finde ich das fehl am Platz, da es ja auch anders geht wie man bei anderen Marken sieht 

Ich finde einfach bei einem 4k Carbon Rahmen sollte da schon drauf geachtet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krabo (13. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Das immer alle sofort so ausfallend werden müssen...
> 
> Es geht ja hier auch nicht um gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer
> Sondern um kettenschlag
> ...



stimme ich zu 100% zu


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (13. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht bekommt das Slayer in der Serie noch einem Unterrohrschutz. Einige Teamfahrer sind damit ja unterwegs.
Ansonsten kann man sich auch gut mit einem Schutz wie z.B. von AMS helfen.
Bei uns wird jedenfalls kein Slayer ohne Unterrohr Protektor den Laden verlassen. 
Aber nicht weil ich es für notwendig erachte sondern weil die meisten Kunden darauf ganz einfach Wert legen.


----------



## krabo (13. Oktober 2016)

wobei ich mit dem slayer mit x2 dämpfer derzeit noch warten würde nachdem fox alle bis 09. september 2016 ausgelieferten dämpfer rückruft


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (13. Oktober 2016)

Das Slayer 790 MSL gibt es ohnehin erst ab Januar. ;-)


----------



## krabo (13. Oktober 2016)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slayer 790 MSL gibt es ohnehin erst ab Januar. ;-)



ah ok, danke für die info


----------



## marg (13. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> wobei ich mit dem slayer mit x2 dämpfer derzeit noch warten würde nachdem fox alle bis 09. september 2016 ausgelieferten dämpfer rückruft




Wieso?? 
Hab ich noch nix von gehört?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> wobei ich mit dem slayer mit x2 dämpfer derzeit noch warten würde nachdem fox alle bis 09. september 2016 ausgelieferten dämpfer rückruft


Da wird nur die Lufthülse ausgetasucht, also das Teil das man abzieht um die Volumenspacer zu wechseln.
Das kann man selbst.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (13. Oktober 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-files-voluntary-recall-of-certain-float-x2-shocks.html

Noch gibt es jedoch keine offizielle Mitteilung von Fox Deutschland wie hierzulande damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## Patrice_F (13. Oktober 2016)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt das Slayer in der Serie noch einem Unterrohrschutz. Einige Teamfahrer sind damit ja unterwegs.
> Ansonsten kann man sich auch gut mit einem Schutz wie z.B. von AMS helfen.
> Bei uns wird jedenfalls kein Slayer ohne Unterrohr Protektor den Laden verlassen.
> Aber nicht weil ich es für notwendig erachte sondern weil die meisten Kunden darauf ganz einfach Wert legen.


Na dann hoff ich hier bald verschiedene Fotos von Kundenbikes mit Unterrohrschutz finden zu können ;-)

Nein, gemäss Rochy ist auch in Serie nix geplant.


----------



## marg (13. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja witzig das RM ihre eigenen Testbikes auf der Eurobike mit zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz von Race Face schütz...
wo wir wieder beim Thema wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krabo (13. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig das RM ihre eigenen Testbikes auf der Eurobike mit zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz von Race Face schütz...
> wo wir wieder beim Thema wären...



bei den team-fahrern die selbe geschichte... und auch noch unterrohrschutz


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2016)

hab das ganze hier mal mitgelesen und finde euch typen echt witzig!!was ihr ein aufriß macht um ne karre zu kaufen ist hammer!!kettenschlagen,wisst ihr nicht wie man behebt???hey ihr profis wir leben in 2016 und da sollte ein schlagen der kette bei so einem rad der vergangenheit angehören!?achso zum thema raceface hab ich noch was witziges!!hey geil aus canada,2x lager im arsch gewesen,einmal hat sich das pedalgweinde hinten auf dem auto träger selbst gelöst und das foto zeigt das pedal(man kann damit freeriden!!!)wie es aussieht wenn man mit dem hund unterwegs ist und man nur waldboden/strasse fährt!!aber ey ihr seit die spezis!!!!


----------



## Patrice_F (13. Oktober 2016)

Super Typ! Irgendwas stimmt mit dir nicht...


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2016)

lese mal die seiten und sag mir mit wem was nicht stimmt!!!


----------



## krabo (13. Oktober 2016)

geiler typ


----------



## robbi_n (14. Oktober 2016)

@gobo, ich weiss ja nicht was und wie du so fährst ( wird schon ordentlich sein ), aber auch mit verschiedenen Hilfsmitteln lässt es sich auch im Jahre 2016 nicht verhindern das die Kette auf die Strebe schlägt. Wenn du ein Problem mit RF hast, macht ja nix, kann jeder kaufen was er will. Aber toll ist das natürlich nicht wenn das angeblich hochwertige Pedal kaputt geht. Wenns nicht alt ist bemängel es doch bei Bike Action, wenns alt ist, wer weiss was damit alles schon geschehen ist, ich kenne etliche Pedale die sich irgendwann aufgelöst haben, zuletzt mein eigenes Mallet

Und um dort auf die Strebe einen zusätzlichen Schutz draufzumachen halte ich jetzt auch nicht für eine unlösbare Aufgabe, egal was das für ein Rad ist , dies ist für mich in keinster Weise ein Kaufausschluss. Klar ist das Rad teuer, aber so ist das eben. Und es scheint ja zu funktionieren. So what.


----------



## marg (14. Oktober 2016)

krabo schrieb:


> bei den team-fahrern die selbe geschichte... und auch noch unterrohrschutz



Antwort von Rocky 

Hey Markus,


The production Slayers will have a downtube guard, so there’s no need to worry about that! As for the choice of shock, you could always sell it and add in the shock with a  lockout if you’d prefer, but we found it wasn’t necessary for the kind of riding that the Slayer will mostly see.


Thanks!


______________________________

Max MacKay, Customer Service

*Rocky Mountain Bicycles*


----------



## decay (14. Oktober 2016)

Alles wird gut


----------



## krabo (14. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Antwort von Rocky
> 
> Hey Markus,
> 
> ...



sehr schön dass sie hier nachbessern werden  sollten dann die fotos auf ihrer homepage entsprechend anpassen IMO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (14. Oktober 2016)

Komisch, RM Deutschland sagte die Serienslayer bekommen keine.

Naja, das scheint direkt von Kanada zu kommen (englisch?) und somit verlässlicher. Find ich gut! 1 Negativpunkt weniger.

Ich nehme an der zweite Satz in der Antwort bezieht sich auf den climbswitch im X2. Nun gut, bei langen Endurotouren wäre das schon von Vorteil. Da ich aber so oder so eher Interesse am 770er hab (da müsste meines Erachtens nur die XT Bremse getauscht werden) nicht so schlimm, da der Super Deluxe über eine Plattform verfügt und diese lässt sich fast komplett blockieren.

Also Slayer 770 MSL und da die Trickstuff Direttissima drauf und man hat wohl ein durchaus Hammer Bike, was man sowohl im Bikepark hart rannehmen, als auch auf Endurorennen und Touren verwenden kann!


----------



## krabo (14. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Komisch, RM Deutschland sagte die Serienslayer bekommen keine.
> 
> Naja, das scheint direkt von Kanada zu kommen (englisch?) und somit verlässlicher. Find ich gut! 1 Negativpunkt weniger.
> 
> ...



interesse meinerseits besteht wenn am 790 msl oder vorzugsweise rahmenset mit selbstaufbau nach wunsch (wenn das budget da wäre)


----------



## Patrice_F (19. Oktober 2016)

Der Bericht des Slayer in der neuen Freeride kommt gut. Das Bike wird aber  eher als Freerider betrachtet (Bikepark tauglich), so bekommt man auf alle Fälle den Eindruck. Gewicht des 790 MSL in M 13.5 kg.


----------



## NomadTom (19. Oktober 2016)

gobo schrieb:


> das pedalgweinde hinten auf dem auto träger selbst gelöst und das foto zeigt das pedal


kenn ich so von dem RF ATLAS Pedal auch, ist mir in Bozen in der Altstadt mitten auf dem Promenadeplatz mit einem lauten Klonk abgefallen 
beim kleinen Bruder, dem AFFECT hält bis jetzt alles 
Beim doppelt so teueren 26 Predator Pedal habe ich das aber auch schon erlebt  zum Glück ist damals aber nichts passiert, kann ja auch nicht so glimpflich ausgehen.
Seitdem auf dem DHler Burgtec und auf dem Enduro die Affect Pedale drauf und keine Probleme mehr 

LG
Thomas


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. Oktober 2016)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Der Bericht des Slayer in der neuen Freeride kommt gut. Das Bike wird aber  eher als Freerider betrachtet (Bikepark tauglich), so bekommt man auf alle Fälle den Eindruck. Gewicht des 790 MSL in M 13.5 kg.


Die hatten auch die flachen Winkel gewählt. Will man mehr Vortrieb würde ich eher die steileren Winkel fahren, wo für meinen Geschmack der Lenkwinkel flach genug ist. Außerdem machen fehlender Klimb-Switch und die 2,5'er Reifen die Bikebeschleunigung auch nicht leichter.


----------



## Hifly (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke auch ich werde erstmal die steile Einstellung Fahren. Die Kettenstreben werden dann ja auch kürzer, erhoffe mir etwas mehr Wendigkeit. Leider scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr November sondern Dezember :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Leider scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr November sondern Dezember


war ja klar, immer das gleiche mit Lieferzeiten


----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2016)

Neues zum Gewicht 
Laut Enduro Magazin 

Leider kein testbericht in der November Ausgabe 

Aber eine paar infos haben se rausgerückt 

Das Komplettbike in Größe Large wog bei uns 13,46 kg (inkl. Schläuche). Das Rahmengewicht einzeln haben wir nicht ermittelt.
Das Slayer besitzt jedenfalls einen ziemlich genialen Hinterbau. Es bietet massig Traktion, spricht super feinfühlig an und sackt nicht weg. Allerdings hat es in der flachen Einstellung (die ist bergab fast Pflicht) ein sehr tiefes Tretlager. Das ist in Kurven mega, es mögen aber nicht alle. Für Racer könnte der Hauptrahmen evtl. noch 1-2 cm länger sein.


----------



## Hifly (31. Oktober 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Neues zum Gewicht
> Laut Enduro Magazin
> 
> Leider kein testbericht in der November Ausgabe
> ...




Das tiefe Tretlager ist echt so eine Sache. Bin dieses Jahr ein Giant Reign Advanced gefahren, in Kurven hat es so viel Selbstvertrauen gegeben, bei technischen Bergauf Stücken war es furchtbar weil man ständig Pedalkontakt hatte.

Mal gucken wie sich das gibt. Am Ende zählt aber die Abfahrtsperformance!


----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2016)

An meinem nomad war das noch tiefer, muss man sich dran gewöhnen, klar 
Gerade beim trail bergauf muss man immer passend über die wurzeln und Steine mit pedallieren. 

Hatte den dreh zwar schnell raus, hat aber trotzdem nicht immer geklappt !


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass das Tretlager in der flachen Einstellung so tief ist, weil es sich einfach besser fährt, wenn es bergab geht. Für Touren muss man halt die steile Einstellung wählen. Das Tretlager kommt 15 mm höher und alles ist gut. Man muss sich halt entscheiden, was wan lieber hat: Verrammelte Kurbeln und Pedale, aber einen tiefen Schwerpunkt; oder bessere Traileigenschaften bergauf, aber leider einen höheren Schwerpunkt. 
Aus gutem Grund sind serienmäßig keine Carbon-Kurbeln verbaut.


----------



## decay (31. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man das tiefe Tretlager gewohnt ist setzt man auch kaum noch auf, wie @marg schon gesagt hat. Bin mit dem Nomad so oft aufgesetzt mit Carbon-Kurbeln, habe keinerlei Bedenken mehr, Crankboots waren natürlich dran.


----------



## Hifly (2. November 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Wenn man das tiefe Tretlager gewohnt ist setzt man auch kaum noch auf, wie @marg schon gesagt hat. Bin mit dem Nomad so oft aufgesetzt mit Carbon-Kurbeln, habe keinerlei Bedenken mehr, Crankboots waren natürlich dran.




Ist bei mir leider nicht der Fall. Gerade wenn man auch mal trails hoch fährt kann man wenn es technisch wird mit einem höheren tl einfach weiter fahren. Genauso am hang. Aber schön das Rocky da einfach die geo Verstellung hat!


----------



## decay (2. November 2016)

Ja, ich fahr nur Asphalt, da fällts nicht auf


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. November 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Ist bei mir leider nicht der Fall. Gerade wenn man auch mal trails hoch fährt kann man wenn es technisch wird mit einem höheren tl einfach weiter fahren. Genauso am hang. Aber schön das Rocky da einfach die geo Verstellung hat!


Willst du dann Umschrauben zwischen dem Trail bergauf fahren und Trail bergab fahren? 
Habt ihr eigentlich alle Bergauffahrtrails und Bergabfahrtrails? Ich finde es immer ziemlich grenzwertig, wenn man einen Trail runterballert und auf einmal jemand auf dem Trail bergauf fährt, obwohl der bergauf führende Waldweg 50 Meter weiter ist oder evtl mal 1km Umweg bedeuten würde...


----------



## Hifly (3. November 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Willst du dann Umschrauben zwischen dem Trail bergauf fahren und Trail bergab fahren?
> Habt ihr eigentlich alle Bergauffahrtrails und Bergabfahrtrails? Ich finde es immer ziemlich grenzwertig, wenn man einen Trail runterballert und auf einmal jemand auf dem Trail bergauf fährt, obwohl der bergauf führende Waldweg 50 Meter weiter ist oder evtl mal 1km Umweg bedeuten würde...


Bei uns geht es hauptsächlich Forstweg hoch. Da ich aber auch viel reise ist es für mich wichtig. In Nord Amerika z. B werden trails bergauf gefahren wo hier niemand auf die Idee kommen würde das es geht. Dort sind die trails übrigens wirklich in up downhill und beide Richtungen unterteilt. Ich denke ich würde auf trails einfach in der steilen Einstellung bleiben und nur für Park etc die geo ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. November 2016)

Okay, das ist ein Argument


----------



## marg (7. November 2016)

Gibs schon was neues wegen Lieferzeit, hat jemand schon seins, oder bekommt es in den nächsten Tagen ??
will das Gerät endlich mal live sehen !
kanns kaum noch abwarten...... da ich im moment ja auch rahmenlos bin,
meine Teile warten darauf montiert zu werden


----------



## Hifly (8. November 2016)

Sieht erstmal nicht so super aus. Angeblich Anfang Dezember und es wir erstmal sehr knapp mit Stückzahlen!

Ich fahr seit ein paar Wochen auch das neue Banshee Rune meiner Frau weil mein Rahmen vertickt ist


----------



## marg (8. November 2016)

Hmmm
Immer diese warterei
Alternativ bin ich zur Zeit am überlegen mir das neue Bronson aufzubauen 
Das ist lieferbar und preislich  aktraktiver
Und das Teil funktioniert, 
bins schon gefahren 
Nicht ganz so gut wie mein altes Nomad, aber ist auch etwas andere Kategorie 
Beim Slayer dauerts halt noch bis Januar mit den Rahmen (voraussichtlich)
Komplettbikes sollten ja jetzt irgendwann geliefert werden


----------



## marg (8. November 2016)

Ich würde es halt gerne mal live sehen und draufsetzen, bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe
Das Slayer sagt mir allein von der Geometrie schon mehr zu 

Aber Man(n) kann ja immer schlecht warten


----------



## Hifly (8. November 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ich würde es halt gerne mal live sehen und draufsetzen, bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe
> Das Slayer sagt mir allein von der Geometrie schon mehr zu
> 
> Aber Man(n) kann ja immer schlecht warten



Habe gerade das gleiche Problem, stell mir nur die Frage ob ich mich dann ärger wenn ich mir jetzt ein anderes Bike hole und die Slayer dann im Dezember in Live sehe und viel geiler finde.

Wie du schon sagst, das Bronson ist ein ganz anderer Einsatzzweck, wenn man mit dem Enduro auch regelmäßig im Bikepark unterwegs ist sollte man glaub schon ehr zu Slayer oder Nomad greifen. 

Wenn es weniger FW sein darf sind auch auch die 2015er und 2016er Alti Rahmen derzeit interessant.


----------



## marg (8. November 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Wenn es weniger FW sein darf sind auch auch die 2015er und 2016er Alti Rahmen derzeit interessant


Ne also von Rocky finde ich eigentlich nur das neue Slayer gut,



Hifly schrieb:


> sollte man glaub schon ehr zu Slayer oder Nomad greifen


Falls das neue Nomad im April rauskommen sollte, würde ich denke ich mal wieder vom Bronson darauf umsteigen (ich kenn mich doch)
das Nomad wird mit Sicherheit ein geiles Gerät

falls ich mir das Slayer gönne, wird's erstmal 2-3 Jahre gefahren...


----------



## Hifly (14. November 2016)

marg schrieb:


> Ne also von Rocky finde ich eigentlich nur das neue Slayer gut,
> 
> 
> Falls das neue Nomad im April rauskommen sollte, würde ich denke ich mal wieder vom Bronson darauf umsteigen (ich kenn mich doch)
> ...



Jetzt wird es Januar 2017


----------



## marg (14. November 2016)

Na ist ja super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (23. Dezember 2016)

Neuer Test Bericht

http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-suspension-bikes/rocky-mountain-slayer-770-msl-review


----------



## der freed (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich warte nur noch auf meinen Rahmen und die Gabel, alles andere liegt schon da...
Hoffentlich kommt er tatsächlich "schon" im Januar. Oh wie ich mich freu!!!!


----------



## mrwulf (28. Dezember 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf meinen Rahmen und die Gabel, alles andere liegt schon da...
> Hoffentlich kommt er tatsächlich "schon" im Januar. Oh wie ich mich freu!!!!



Das ruft nach einem Aufbau Thread.


----------



## marg (28. Dezember 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf meinen Rahmen und die Gabel, alles andere liegt schon da...
> Hoffentlich kommt er tatsächlich "schon" im Januar. Oh wie ich mich freu!!!!



Kanns auch kaum noch abwarten das Dinge live zu sehen 
hier liegt auch alles parat für den Umbau


----------



## marg (28. Dezember 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das ruft nach einem Aufbau Thread.


Aufbau thread 

Gerne


----------



## Hifly (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin raus, habe mir nen transition aufgebaut. Dauerte mir zu lange bei rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. Dezember 2016)

aufbau tread?!jetzt drehen sie ganz durch!!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hifly schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, habe mir nen transition aufgebaut. Dauerte mir zu lange bei rocky


Falsche Entscheidung Definitiv.

Die ersten Slayer fahren schon....
Hier vom ersten Weihnachtfeiertag 
Hahnenkamm/Spessart


----------



## marg (28. Dezember 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Falsche Entscheidung Definitiv.
> 
> Die ersten Slayer fahren schon....
> Hier vom ersten Weihnachtfeiertag
> Hahnenkamm/Spessart


gibs noch mehr Bilder ?
oder Videos ?


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Dezember 2016)

Leider nicht der Besitzer ist Gestern in Urlaub


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (28. Dezember 2016)

Sieht nach einem Testbike aus.


----------



## der freed (29. Dezember 2016)

Aufbau Thread, na ich kann ja auch einfach eine Partliste posten, wenn ich darf...
Rocky slayer L
Formula Selva 170mm
Saint Bremsen 203/180
Shimano XT komplett 32T
E.13 9-44 Kassette 
Cane Creek 40 Serie
Tune Vorbau + Lenker 770mm
Fox Transfer Stütze 125mm
Brooks c13 Sattel
Tune Alu Würger
Tune King + Kong
Ridge Felge
CX Speichen
Michelin Reifen
Schwarze Tubeless Ventile

Soweit so gut denk ich mal


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Dezember 2016)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Testbike aus.


Jo, aber da haben wir wieder gemerkt das jeder Tag der es länger dauert es Wert ist.
Und bis im März hat jeder seins[emoji7]


----------



## marg (30. Dezember 2016)

Hmmm ok
Dann starte ich auch mal was hier so rum liegt und auf seinen Einbau wartet....

Slayer L, kommt dann ja bald....
170er Lyrik (wird eventuell getuned mit dem FAST 3-Way Factory Kit)
Ibis 741 rims (35mm Innenweite) auf neue Hope Pro 4 Naben mit Sapim Laser Speichen, frisch vom Umbau auf boost...
Maxxis Shorty vorne, Hinten den Maxxis Aggressor (wollt den mal ausprobieren), ebenfalls schwarze tubeless Ventile
Hope tech 3 E4 Wurfanker 203/180
Sram Eagle XX1
Race Face Next SL (170mm) Kurbel mit 32er Kettenblatt
Bike Yoke Revive 160mm Sattelstütze (kommt auch hoffentlich Mitte Januar)
Syncros AM Carbon Sattel
Acros A-flat SL pedals
Acros 780 gothic bar 35mm carbon Lenker mit 25mm rise
Easton Haven 40mm stem oder den Azonic FAT35 in 45mm Länge, mal schauen welchen
Lizard skin Lock On Logo Griffe

denke das wird auch ein schönes Fahrrad


----------



## der freed (31. Dezember 2016)

@marg liest sich gut, auf die Carbon Felgen bin ich doch etwas neidisch! Man darf gespannt sein.
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Ich bin immer so zwischendrin mit meinen 177/78cm. Hab mich dann aber eben für den L entschieden


----------



## marg (31. Dezember 2016)

ja die Ibis sind schon sehr geil, war vorher auch etwas skeptisch wegen Carbon Felgen, aber hatte sie jetzt 1 Jahr überall im Einsatz und die haben sich bewährt. Vortrieb ist Wahnsinn, die Steifigkeit ist was anderes, mag vielleicht nicht jeder....
sehen natürlich nicht mehr so schön aus wie am Anfang mit den ganzen Macken, aber sind ja auch zum fahren da.
Hau mir dann jetzt schön passende gelbe Ibis decals drauf 

ich bin ebenfalls immer zwischen 2 Größen mit meinen 1,79m, mit Schuhe dann knapp über 1,80
hab mich auch für L entschieden, hatte auch mit dem teamrider Florian gesprochen, er ist persönlich auch 1,80 und fährt auch immer L,
mein Nomad vorher war auch L, denke das passt schon bei uns beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (31. Dezember 2016)

also in Italien gibs schon welche


----------



## marg (31. Dezember 2016)

sieht schon geil aus das gefährt....

kanns kaum noch abwarten es aufzubauen


----------



## marg (7. Januar 2017)

neuer Testbericht


----------



## marg (7. Januar 2017)

Rocky Mountain Slayer 2017 - Suspension review


----------



## marg (7. Januar 2017)

Ach wat freu ich mich.....


----------



## marg (7. Januar 2017)

für alle die lesen wollen

http://www.bikemag.com/2017-bible-of-bike-tests/review-rocky-mountain-slayer/#Ez7yG8YWUWQWyizx.97


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Januar 2017)

Das Ding ist der Hammer. Da ich mir aber dieses Jahr einen DH hole ist das Slayer leider als Enduro daneben fast zuviel des Guten...


----------



## Stefan0103 (9. Januar 2017)

Wann hast du den dein Rahmen bestellt und welche Farbe? Ich wollte es ja wirklich unbedingt verhindern (Preis!) und habe gehofft das es sich schlecht fährt . Aber nein, direkt nach der Probefahrt den Rahmen bestellt in Blau/Gelb größe M. Bin vorher lange das Rocky Altitude gefahren und irgendwie kam nach den ersten Trail Metern bergab das Rocky Feeling auf. LT bei mir wohl im März.

PS. Wenigstens gings einem Bekannten von mir genau so. Ist direkt nach mir Probe gefahren. Hat es allerdings als MSL790 komplett Bike bestellt. LT für schwarz/rot wohl Ende Januar. Blau/Gelb keine Angabe


----------



## marg (9. Januar 2017)

Mein LT ist sollte jetzt im
Januar sein laut Händler 

Größe L 
Galaxy blau/ gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (9. Januar 2017)

Die ersten Slayer sollen jetzt in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen ausgeliefert werden. 
Die Verfügbarkeit sieht für die schwarz/roten Modelle tatsächlich etwas besser aus. Liegt aber wohl auch daran das die meisten gelb/blau geordert haben.


----------



## marg (10. Januar 2017)

JUHU


----------



## robbi_n (13. Januar 2017)

Die ersten sind da.


----------



## marg (13. Januar 2017)

Wo ist da ???
Welcher laden ?

hast nen Bild ?


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Januar 2017)

Beim Dealer of the Year
Tobsensworld


----------



## marg (13. Januar 2017)

ok,
war klar das der die als erstes bekommt

TOP Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0103 (13. Januar 2017)

Sind auch schon 790er MSL gekommen oder gar die Frame Sets? Dann wirds spannend


----------



## marg (13. Januar 2017)

dann kanns bei mir ja auch nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## robbi_n (13. Januar 2017)

Der grossteil wird für nächste Woche erwartet.

Ich muss noch warten


----------



## marg (20. Januar 2017)

ich halt's nicht mehr aus

diese Warterei.......


----------



## der freed (20. Januar 2017)

geht mir ähnlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2017)

So gerne ich mir wieder ein Slayer zulegen würde, es ist mir einfach zu teuer.
Jetzt wo das Maiden als Komplett Ike bei RCZ schon für 2.999,99€ verkauft wird lasse ich die Finger erst Recht davon.
So eine beschissene Preispolitik ist nix für mich.

Euch viel Spaß mit dem Ofen.


----------



## marg (21. Januar 2017)

teuer ist relativ


ein maiden für 3 k 

wo ???ß


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2017)

RCZ SHOP.
Du musst den Newsletter bestellen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Januar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> teuer ist relativ
> 
> 
> ein maiden für 3 k
> ...


Ne, bei 4200€ für einen Rahmen hört relativ irgendwann auf... Wenn du einen Geldsch***er daheim hast- Gratulation


----------



## marg (21. Januar 2017)

Ist ja jmmer Ansichtssache
Klar ist das viel Moos....

Yeti ist noch teurer

Und mir ist es die Exklusivität wert

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen was er ausgibt

Besser fahren kann ich leider dadurch jetzt auch nicht

Na vielleicht ein bißschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (21. Januar 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ne, bei 4200€ für einen Rahmen hört relativ irgendwann auf... Wenn du einen Geldsch***er daheim hast- Gratulation


Hat was mit Prioritäten zu tun, der eine fährt halt Radon oder Canyon und 3x im Jahr in Urlaub der andere will halt ein Rocky Slayer und fährt dafür halt mal nicht in Urlaub.
"Life is too short to drive shit bikes"


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (21. Januar 2017)

Wieder ein Anderer fährt ein Slayer und geht 3 mal im Jahr in Urlaub. Wer hat der kann.

PS: ich fahr kein Slayer


----------



## marg (22. Januar 2017)

Also ich finde nur ein Maiden für 4,3 beim rcz shop
Und das mit einer der aller schlechtesten Ausstattung überhaupt


----------



## marg (22. Januar 2017)

Das Slayer hat den DESIGN-INNOVATION-AWARD abgeräumt 
http://design-innovation-award.com/de/winner/rocky-mountain-slayer-790-msl/


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Also ich finde nur ein Maiden für 4,3 beim rcz shop
> Und das mit einer der aller schlechtesten Ausstattung überhaupt


Du musst den Newsletter bestellen, da ist ein Code.
Die Ausstattung ist doch wurscht, ein nackter Rahmen kostet doch schon mehr?


----------



## haural (23. Januar 2017)

Bin schon lange Slayer Fan und habe mich sofort in das neue verliebt. Werde es wohl auch Probe fahren sobald es beim lokalen Händler verfügbar ist. Aufgrund des Preises kommt es aktuell aber nicht in Frage. Dazu nutze ich es voraussichtlich zu wenig. Hoffe nur es wird nicht mal als Canuck SE Rahmenset rauskommen...da würde bei mir wohl die Vernunft flöten gehen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (23. Januar 2017)

Mir ging es so ähnlich. Aufgrund des Preises wollte ich auch definitiv erstmal keines kaufen (Kumpel von mir genauso). Leider habe ich meine Probefahrt schon hinter mir, auch noch auf den lokalen Trails -> leider ist bei mir danach jede Vernunft flöten gegangen. Zum Glück bei meinem Kumpel auch.


----------



## decay (23. Januar 2017)

Man muss auch mal dazu stehen können, es is einfach geil so ein Bike zu fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal dazu stehen können, es is einfach geil so ein Bike zu fahren


Was man mit Marketing alles so erreichen kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Januar 2017)

@RockyRider66 keine Ahnung worauf Du hinauswillst, aber danke für die Information.

Bin übrigens kein Slayer-Opfer, bin aber trotzdem der Ansicht, dass es mehr Spaß macht etwas durchs Gelände zu bewegen, dass erstens 1a funktioniert, zweitens fantastisch aussieht, drittens einen schon heiß aufs Fahren werden lässt wenn man nur dran denkt 

(Brauch ich dir denk ich aber nicht zu sagen, Du bist ja selbst Opfer )


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @RockyRider66 keine Ahnung worauf Du hinauswillst, aber danke für die Information.
> 
> Bin übrigens kein Slayer-Opfer, bin aber trotzdem der Ansicht, dass es mehr Spaß macht etwas durchs Gelände zu bewegen, dass erstens 1a funktioniert, zweitens fantastisch aussieht, drittens einen schon heiß aufs Fahren werden lässt wenn man nur dran denkt
> 
> (Brauch ich dir denk ich aber nicht zu sagen, Du bist ja selbst Opfer )


10 Jahre Slayer, 5 Jahre Element.
Aber jetzt schon 4 Jahre andere Marke, trotzdem an den Rocky Mountain Trailgames 2016 in St. Moritz teilnehmen dürfen...


----------



## marg (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal dazu stehen können, es is einfach geil so ein Bike zu fahren


Seh ich auch so


decay schrieb:


> , drittens einen schon heiß aufs Fahren werden lässt wenn man nur dran denkt




Schön ausgedrückt


----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2017)

FERTIG!!!!


----------



## mrwulf (26. Januar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> FERTIG!!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 568782


Wow....mehr Details bitte. 
Rahmender gekauft und selbst aufgebaut? Oder Custom? Mit welchen Teilen? Fahreindruck? Gewicht? Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## marg (26. Januar 2017)

wann hast es bekommen ?

bei mir solls noch gute 2 Wochen dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (26. Januar 2017)

Hab es als Rahmen set bestellt, hab das Proto Bild bei Vital gesehen, da war es um mich geschehen. Hab es dann gleich bei Rocky vorgeordert und heute kam es dann 
13,4Kg so wie es auf dem Bild da steht. Gefahren wird es erst am Samstag und Sonntag. Dann kann ich was dazu sagen. Gerade bei der Gabel bin ich auch sehr gespannt.

Partliste:
Rocky Slayer L
Formula Selva 170mm
Cane Creek 40 Serie 
Race Face Atlas 35x35mm (der Tune kommt erst im April/Mai)
Tune Wunderbar (770mm)
Lizard Skin Danny Griffe
Fox Transfer 125mm
Brook C.13 Sättel
Shimano XT Shifter 11Spd
Shimano XT Kurbel 32T 170mm
E.13 Kassette 9-44
Shimano XT schaltwerk
KMX 11SL Kette
Shimano Saint Bremse
SMRT86 Scheiben 203/180mm
Tune King+Kong Boost + CXray + Ridge 30mm Felge
Michelin wild Rocker2 VR
Michelin wild griper + Tubeless
Race Face Atlas Pedale
Fox X2 Dämpfer


----------



## Hardparts Siegerland (27. Januar 2017)

*

 äm-Wir haben eins was du sofort haben kannst---Größe L*


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2017)

@der freed: Hi, hat der X2 jetzt noch den CS bekommen oder ist er ohne? Irgend ein Schutz noch verbaut für das Unterrohr am Rahmen?


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Januar 2017)

Im Jason Style geil, sieht mir stark nach Slayer Hype aus der gerade vom Stapel bricht......


----------



## der freed (27. Januar 2017)

@Stefan0103 also ein climb Switch hat der x2 nicht bekommen.
Rahmen ist abgeklebt ab Werk.
Kettenstreben und Unterrohr


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> @Stefan0103 also ein climb Switch hat der x2 nicht bekommen.
> Rahmen ist abgeklebt ab Werk.
> Kettenstreben und Unterrohr


Den Hebel kann man nachrüsten, es lohnt sich absolut!


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info. Ich weiß das man den nachrüsten kann - kostet halt nochmal extra - ganz so billig ist das Frameset ja nicht. Die Frage ist auch ob dann gleich ein Service gemacht wird. Dann würde ich Ihn erstmal fahren ... mal schauen. Ich hab den CS am Hightower und wollte Ihn dort auch nicht mehr vermissen. Meine Probefahrt war damals halt mit dem RS Deluxe Teil weil der X2 den Recall hatte. Damit hatte ich halt natürlich keine Probleme das Slayer die 500 HM schnell hoch zu treten.


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2017)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Hat wer schon was gehört wegen dem "Bashguard" für unten:

*e13 Chainguide*
Custom e13 lower guide and bash guard.

Ich meine das müsste der sein für das Slayer auch. Beim Evil Calling ist der wohl mit dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2017)

Ich würde es im Zuge eines Service mitmachen lassen, dann ist das nicht so teuer.
Aber eigentlich wird der Float X2 2017 bis einschließlich 216/63mm serienmäßig mit dem Hebel geliefert.
Sparmaßnahmen von RM?


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2017)

Das wird ein Metric sein. Wahrscheinlich argumentieren sie mit Ihrem guten Anti Squat Wert  Oder wer das 790er bzw Frameset holt will eh nur ballern. Ich werde es dann mit dem Service machen oder mal schauen ob Push einen 11/6 macht fürs Slayer. Coil würde auch gut passen bei der Progression. Mal schauen - jetzt muß erstmal der Rahmen kommen.

Falls einer mal den Chainguide findet das wäre cool. Habe nichts gefunden außer auf der Evil Homepage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (27. Januar 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Push einen 11/6 macht fürs Slayer


 Push ist aktuell am testen, hab selbst angefragt wegen dem 11/6
Laut Push - We are working with Rocky Mountain for fitment on the Slayer so there is an excellent chance that we will have a fitment for that bike in the near future.
zum Thema X2 
Laut Rocky zum Thema CS am X2 (we found it wasn’t necessary for the kind of riding that the Slayer will mostly see)


----------



## marg (27. Januar 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Falls einer mal den Chainguide findet das wäre cool


der ist doch mit dabei ????


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Januar 2017)

Push ist natürlich geil. Ich hatte da im Oktober angefragt und da waren Sie sich noch nicht sicher gewesen. Das Rocky sowas in der Art sagt war klar  Ist halt ätzend weil der Umbau deutlich teurer ist. Chainguide ist dabei aber nur oben. Schau dir mal das Teil auf der Evil Page beim Calling unten an: https://www.evil-bikes.com/products/calling Feature 5. Ich meinte irgendwo auch was gelesen zu haben von Rocky das E13 was rausbringt.


----------



## marg (27. Januar 2017)

hatte ebenfalls im Oktober angfragt
geilllll....

wegem dem Kettenblattschutz, da hab ich aber auch was gelesen das da ein bashguard von E 13 dabei ist


----------



## der freed (28. Januar 2017)

Negativ, es ist nur die obere Führung dabei. Ich hab von 77desingz den Taco gekauft für 35 euro. Find ich optisch auch ganz schick


----------



## marg (28. Januar 2017)

auf Rocky's Seite steht...
FRONT DERAILLEUR
ROCKY MOUNTAIN MICRO GUIDE / E*THIRTEEN BASH

daher haben wir das mit dem bashguard


----------



## marg (28. Januar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Gefahren wird es erst am Samstag und Sonntag. Dann kann ich was dazu sagen


Und ???

schon erste Eindrücke zum berichten erlebt  ???


----------



## marg (30. Januar 2017)

Spannt uns doch nicht so auf die Folter 

Infos..... please 

Wie fährt sich das Teil? 
Uphill ?
Downhill ?


----------



## der freed (31. Januar 2017)

@marg ganz ruhig 
Also die Bedingungen war doch noch sehr bescheiden, wirklich aussagekräftig ist das ganze daher noch nicht. Am Dämpfer hab ich jetzt bewusst mal noch nichts verändert...
Also im uphill bleibt es angenehm ruhig. Erst im stehen merkt man wie der Hinterbau pumpt. Im Downhill hab ich mich gleich sehr Wohlgefühlt, es spricht wahnsinnig gut an. Hab es in der zweit flachsten Einstellung. Da es aber doch noch ziemlich viel vereiste schneematsche gab, war man so mit rumrutschen und Festhalten beschäftigt, das ich zum Hinterbau oder dazu wie gut oder schlecht es um die Kurve geht wenig sagen kann 

Aber die Michelin Reifen sind der Wahnsinn, wenn jemand mal was neues sucht und den Preis nicht scheut, probieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (31. Januar 2017)

Sehen auch nach gutem Grip aus die Michelin,

ich fahre jetzt seit nem Jahr vorne den Maxxis Shorty, der ist auch top, bin super zufrieden damit

für hinten hab ich mir den neuen Maxxis Agressor geholt, mal ausprobieren wie der sich so eignet,
wenn das blöde Radl mal kommen würde.....


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (1. Februar 2017)

Gewichte folgen


----------



## der freed (1. Februar 2017)

@MiJo-Bikes Ich seh schon, die scheiße mit der frischhalte Folie machen sie wohl um uns zu ärgern!!!
Checkt gleich mal die Dämpferbolzen unten, der ist nämlich zu lange  und die KeFü ist sicher auch nicht dabei


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (1. Februar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> @MiJo-Bikes Ich seh schon, die scheiße mit der frischhalte Folie machen sie wohl um uns zu ärgern!!!
> Checkt gleich mal die Dämpferbolzen unten, der ist nämlich zu lange  und die KeFü ist sicher auch nicht dabei



Ich wurde da auch schon informiert und vorgewarnt. 
Die Frischhaltefolie ist jedoch der Hammer. Selten so einen Mist gesehen. ;-)
Wie hast Du die gelöst? Bzw...geht das überhaupt vollständig?


----------



## marg (1. Februar 2017)

ich glaub wenn das so ein Mist ist die abzufummeln, lass ich die lieber drauf....kommt ja eh noch nen 
Kettenstrebenschutz alla Race face oder so drüber.
der originale wird ja nicht lange halten, so dünn wie der ausschaut


----------



## der freed (1. Februar 2017)

@MiJo-Bikes ich hab die Hülse brutal angedreht am schleifbock bis es gepasst hat, so Aktionen würd ich beim Kundenrad aber nicht tun wollen....
Ich fahr es jetzt halt so bis ich den richtigen nachgeschickt bekomme.
Die KeFü hab ich beim komplett Rad weggenommen  das war nur für die Ausstellung und daher nicht so dramatisch wenn es erstmal ohne Führung ist 

@marg das ist sloppy tape, also eigentlich schon geil und auch wirklich haltbar, hatte ich bis jetzt an allen Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (1. Februar 2017)

Gutes Tape welches Dank der Frischhaltefolie auch länger haltbar ist... ;-)

Der Rahmen wiegt in L übrigens 2560gr ohne Dämpfer. 

@der freed 

Ich bin gespannt wie lange es mit der Nachlieferung dauern wird. ;-)


----------



## Patrice_F (1. Februar 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Gewichte folgen



Versteh ich nicht, bekommt man das Frameset auch ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## der freed (1. Februar 2017)

Nein, kommt mit Dämpfer.
Aber auf Grund des Fox Rückrufes Ende des Jahres kommen die eben uneingebaut und liegen nur bei...daher entstand vermutlich auch der Fehler mit den falschen Dämpferbolzen


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2017)

Im März müsste auch mein Frame kommen. Sonderedition. 10 Stück gibts nur von Tobsens World. Nach der Probefahrt war ich hin und weg . Schwarz/grün würde mir gefallen. Oder doch schwarz rot als kleiner Maidenbruder?

Das Ding klettert und bergab ist das wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Geht ruhig und präzise ums engste und steilste Eck. Endlich Touren und Vollgasfestigkeit in einem


----------



## marg (3. Februar 2017)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Sonderedition


????

selbst zusammengewürfeltes set-up oder wie ?


----------



## marg (3. Februar 2017)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Das Ding klettert und bergab ist das wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Geht ruhig und präzise ums engste und steilste Eck. Endlich Touren und Vollgasfestigkeit in einem


sauber, ich freu mich auch schon......das ding endlich probe zu fahren

habs einfach mal Blind bestellt, die Geometrie-Daten haben ja schon einiges verraten


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> ????
> 
> selbst zusammengewürfeltes set-up oder wie ?




Es wird zum 10 jährigen bestehen des Shops ein auf 10 Exemplare limitiertes Model geben in Sonderlack.


----------



## marg (3. Februar 2017)

Das ????


----------



## Stefan0103 (3. Februar 2017)

Hat wer zufällig die genauen Maße für die Buchsen. Wollte mir ein paar von Huber holen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Hat wer zufällig die genauen Maße für die Buchsen. Wollte mir ein paar von Huber holen.


Wozu?
Die originalen FOX sind aus dem gleichen Material, passen und haben eine beschichtete Aluachse.
Im Vergleich zu Huber haben sie einen zusätzlichen Bund mit O- Ringdichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Das ????
> Anhang anzeigen 571214




Ja, zumindest war das ein früher Entwurf, ein fertiges Exemplar gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## marg (3. Februar 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest war das ein früher Entwurf, ein fertiges Exemplar gibt es noch nicht.


Oh schön

black hat was....
leider zu spät erfahren
aber waren bestimmt eh schon alle weg


----------



## marg (3. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Die originalen FOX sind aus dem gleichen Material, passen und haben eine beschichtete Aluachse.
> Im Vergleich zu Huber haben sie einen zusätzlichen Bund mit O- Ringdichtung.



Huber sagt selber das seine nicht besser als die neuen Fox sind,
die neuen Fox sind gut, sehe da auch keinen Anlass die auszutauschen


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Oh schön
> 
> black hat was....
> leider zu spät erfahren
> aber waren bestimmt eh schon alle weg



Ich denke das die alle unter sind, aber ganz genau weiss ich es nicht.

Wird aber bestimmt gut werden


----------



## der freed (3. Februar 2017)

Weltmeisterstreifen sind nur cool wenn es tatsächlich so wäre. So find ich es leider etwas Panne....! Aber wie sagt man so schön, jedem das seine 

Ich war heute auch noch spielen, bin schwer verliebt!!!


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (3. Februar 2017)

Sau! Dafür hast du Zeit?   

Berichte mal, geht es wirklich so gut hoch wie meine kurzen Demofahrten es haben vermuten lassen?


----------



## der freed (3. Februar 2017)

Ja, bin auch echt überrascht, so lange man sitzt ist es wirklich sehr ruhig. Erst im Wiegetritt pumpt es.
Am Dämpfer Setup bin ich noch dran.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus das es sich eher um die Farben des Shops handelt , daher find ich das schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Februar 2017)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Im März müsste auch mein Frame kommen. Sonderedition. 10 Stück gibts nur von Tobsens World. Nach der Probefahrt war ich hin und weg . Schwarz/grün würde mir gefallen. Oder doch schwarz rot als kleiner Maidenbruder?
> 
> Das Ding klettert und bergab ist das wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Geht ruhig und präzise ums engste und steilste Eck. Endlich Touren und Vollgasfestigkeit in einem


Sag mal Du machst doch jetzt ne Rocky Filiale auf , Du kommst gleich nach dem Robbi N.
Mach doch mal ein Gruppenbild von deinen Rockys, da bin ich ja mit meinen 3 Rockys voll der Hartz 4ler [emoji7]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (4. Februar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Weltmeisterstreifen sind nur cool wenn es tatsächlich so wäre. So find ich es leider etwas Panne....! Aber wie sagt man so schön, jedem das seine
> 
> Ich war heute auch noch spielen, bin schwer verliebt!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571280


Tobsensworld Shop Logo
Daher das Design.


----------



## marg (6. Februar 2017)

Für alle die noch warten müssen einwenig neue Lektüre 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-790-msl-review.html


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Februar 2017)

Sag noch mal einer das Slayer sei teuer. ...

11998€


----------



## Hifly (7. Februar 2017)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sag noch mal einer das Slayer sei teuer. ...
> 
> 11998€



Wenn es so ausgestattet daher kommt ist aber auch nochmal nen Unterschied. Allein die Laufräder machen da ordentlich was aus. 

Und wenn Intense dann noch rechtzeitig liefern kann und keine falsche Hardware am Dämpfer verbaut ist es doch fast nen Renner


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (7. Februar 2017)

Die Rahmenpreise sind identisch.


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Februar 2017)

Hifly schrieb:


> Wenn es so ausgestattet daher kommt ist aber auch nochmal nen Unterschied. Allein die Laufräder machen da ordentlich was aus.
> 
> Und wenn Intense dann noch rechtzeitig liefern kann und keine falsche Hardware am Dämpfer verbaut ist es doch fast nen Renner


Ja klar sind es die Laufräder, aber allein  ein Serienrad mit Enve Laufräder anzubieten zeigt doch das es noch genug gibt die das volle Programm wollen und bei denen der Preis keine Rolle spielt. 
Übrigens ohne Enve Laufräder ist es auf dem Slayer Preisniveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifly (7. Februar 2017)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ja klar sind es die Laufräder, aber allein  ein Serienrad mit Enve Laufräder anzubieten zeigt doch das es noch genug gibt die das volle Programm wollen und bei denen der Preis keine Rolle spielt.
> Übrigens ohne Enve Laufräder ist es auf dem Slayer Preisniveau.



 Muss aber sagen, auch wenn Rocky sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat was lieferzeit etc. angeht. Optisch gewinnt definitv das Slayer den Vergleich


----------



## der freed (7. Februar 2017)

Naja, die Lieferzeiten fand ich okay, das ist mehr als Branchen Durchschnitt. Im September wurde geordert, mit dem Termin Nov/Dez und Ende Januar kommt es. Für mich okay, da hab ich bei anderen Firmen im Shop schon ganz andere Dinge erlebt. Was auch wirklich zum kaufrücktritt geführt hat usw...leider jedes Jahr das gleiche. Die Bikebranche hat einfach zu wenig Struktur und alles ist so Kumpel Haft das es ja nie schlimm ist wenn mal was nicht klappt, funktionier etc...

Sorry für OT, daher noch ein Bild


----------



## marg (7. Februar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Naja, die Lieferzeiten fand ich okay, das ist mehr als Branchen Durchschnitt.



Hast ja eigentlich recht
Trotzdem warte ich immer noch.... auf meins


----------



## marg (7. Februar 2017)

@ der freed 
Wie ist denn die Formula Gabel?


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2017)

@marg kann aber auch an Ordertermin des Shops liegen...klar trotzdem will man es sofort haben 

Die Formula macht sich super. sehr sensibel, sehr angenehme endprogression. Wobei ich an der Druckstufe noch etwas am spielen bin. Einzig das sie etwas laut schmatz ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## marg (8. Februar 2017)

ich freu mich schon auf die neue Lyrik, mal schauen wie die geht


----------



## Stefan0103 (10. Februar 2017)

So mein Rahmen ist die Woche gekommen. Genau 2.5 KG ohne Dämpfer.



 

Gruß


----------



## marg (11. Februar 2017)

Sauber, viel Spaß beim Aufbau 
Ich will auch endlich.. x

Wo bleibt mein radl


----------



## marg (11. Februar 2017)

Was kommen für Teile dran ??


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Februar 2017)

So endlich angekommen
Und nach kleinem Umbau
Fahrfertig
Synatce Cockpit 
Magura Mt 7 Bremsanlage
Syntace Pedale
XT Schaltung


----------



## marg (11. Februar 2017)

welche Größe ?

sieht irgendwie nach M aus


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Februar 2017)

M


----------



## marg (11. Februar 2017)

Schon gefahren?


----------



## desktop (11. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand ob die Kettenführung am Slayer auch mit nem 28er Blatt funktioniert?


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Februar 2017)

Ne morgen


----------



## gutschik (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nach monatelangem hin und her zw. 601, ion16, patrol, nomad und canfield balance ist die Wahl nun doch auf ein slayer gefallen. Endlich 

Verbaut wird Syntace Cockpit, xtr Schaltung und Kurbel, Saint bremsen.  Laufräder bin ich auf der Suche, vielleicht Syntace c31 oder trs Carbon oder ck oder hadley, mal sehen. Schade dass es die Syntace VR nicht in 20/110 gibt ...

Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage an die glücklichen Besitzer. Ich bekomme eine intend edge upside down Gabel von @BommelMaster und kann wählen zwischen schwarz oder blau eloxiert. Das blau der Gabel wird eher dunkel, so wie die Krone aus dem Foto anbei, nur nun eben die Standrohre auch. 
Da ich das slayer noch nicht in live und Farbe gesehen hab, bräuchte ich eure Einschätzung. Glaubt ihr, dass das blau der Gabel gut zum slayer blau/gelb passt ? Ich finde ja, wenn schon denn schon.... aber wenn man dann Augenkrebs bekommt, wäre auch doof. 

Besten Dank,
Ben







EDIT: 
noch kurz Photoshop bemüht:


----------



## marg (11. Februar 2017)

Nimm schwarz
Ich finde es ist sonst zuviel....
nur meine Meinung


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Februar 2017)

Das Blau des slayer ist sehr dunkel
Fast schon schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2017)

juhu meine Gabel in nem Slayer, das wollt ic hschon immer mal sehen 

Ich würde auf schwarz gehen, alles andere ist nur eine Farbe "mehr", weil einfach nix zusammenpasst.


----------



## marg (12. Februar 2017)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Ich würde auf schwarz gehen, alles andere ist nur eine Farbe "mehr", weil einfach nix zusammenpasst



Dem stimme ich zu


----------



## Svensaar30 (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## gutschik (12. Februar 2017)

ok, vielen dank, bin fast von schwarz überzeugt. 2 Wochen hab' ich noch, @BommelMaster, oder?

@marg @Stefan0103 "@der freed" @Svensaar30  - habt ihr Boost Kurbeln verbaut? Ich würde gern meine vorhandenen non-boost Kurbeln mit 30er Blatt verbauen. Laut wolftooth ist das in Sachen Kettenlinie absolut unkritisch. Die Frage ist nun, ist genug Platz zu den Kettenstreben? Könntet ihr mir einen Gefallen tun, und mal schauen wie viel Platz da bei Euch ist? Im Internet finde ich leider keine Bilder, auf denen der Abstand erkennbar wäre. DANKE!


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> ok, vielen dank, bin fast von schwarz überzeugt. 2 Wochen hab' ich noch, @BommelMaster, oder?
> 
> @marg @Stefan0103 "@der freed" @Svensaar30  - habt ihr Boost Kurbeln verbaut? Ich würde gern meine vorhandenen non-boost Kurbeln mit 30er Blatt verbauen. Laut wolftooth ist das in Sachen Kettenlinie absolut unkritisch. Die Frage ist nun, ist genug Platz zu den Kettenstreben? Könntet ihr mir einen Gefallen tun, und mal schauen wie viel Platz da bei Euch ist? Im Internet finde ich leider keine Bilder, auf denen der Abstand erkennbar wäre. DANKE!




also Stand ist, dass die Drehteile fertig  bzw. fast fertig sind, und die Frästeile bald fertig werden. paar wochen würd ich sagen, 2 wochen nwäre cool 

war grad mit nem kollegen unterwegs, er testweise die Intend Edge drin statt seiner Pike. Er meint jetz, er muss sie haben, steht viel stabiler und satter auf der Strecke. 

Die BIKE hat die Gabel auch grad im Test und haben mir schon am Telefon gesagt, dass sie sehr positiv angetan waren - bin mal gespannt wie das Urteil ausfällt, Anfang März im Bike-Magazin ist es soweit.


----------



## Svensaar30 (12. Februar 2017)

Bezugsquelle?
Preis ?
Grüße Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2017)

Bezugsquelle: PM
Preis: 1599
Lieferzeit: Aktuell rund 4-6 Wochen, wenn die Charge weg is, 3-4 Monate


----------



## Hifly (14. Februar 2017)

@Svensaar30 nice aber die raceline mit dem Rocky gelb passen nicht oder? 

Jemand schon nen Coil eingebaut statt float oder super deluxe?


----------



## Svensaar30 (14. Februar 2017)

Ja beißt sich etwas aber irgendwie geil
Grüße Sven


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand vielleicht die Möglichkeit den Schutz an der Kettenstrebe mal im Detail zu fotografieren (Oben und beide Seiten) und kurz abzumessen. Ich hab meinen Rahmen zu Tobias/EF geschickt zum folieren nur hat mein Händler leider den Schutz direkt mit der Frischhaltefolie entfernt gehabt. Da Tobias ein Muster abnimmt für wäre es für Ihn sehr gut wenn er den Schutz mit berücksichtigen könnte.
Grüße Stefan


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (15. Februar 2017)

Der original Schutz wird uninteressant sein da ein neuer rausgeschickt wurde. Dieser ist leicht anders von der Form her. So zumindest mein Gefühl. Noch habe ich ihn nicht montiert.


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Februar 2017)

Kannst du mir den Schutz mal vielleicht abmessen und ein Foto machen. Ich werde meinen wohl auch die Tage bekommen - hoffe ich.


----------



## Svensaar30 (15. Februar 2017)

Hast du die Kontaktdaten von Tobias ?


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Februar 2017)

Seine ganz normale "Shopadresse".


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (15. Februar 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Schutz mal vielleicht abmessen und ein Foto machen. Ich werde meinen wohl auch die Tage bekommen - hoffe ich.



Kann ich mal machen. Dann weißt du aber noch immer nicht genau wie er auf der Kettenstrebe sitzt. ;-)


----------



## Stefan0103 (15. Februar 2017)

@MiJo-Bikes : Kein Stress, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast wäre das super. Perfekt wäre natürlich wenn du Ihn draufkleben könntest und dann ein Foto davon machen wie er sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergibcn (16. Februar 2017)

> Anhang anzeigen 573983



@Svensaar30 , Very nice !
How weight is?


----------



## Svensaar30 (16. Februar 2017)

Total 14,8 Kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Total 14,8 Kg


Kein Leichtgewicht, und das mit nur einem Kettenblatt?


----------



## marg (16. Februar 2017)

14,8 ! 
Das 790msl wurde mit Schläuchen 13,46 gemessen

Was wiegt denn deine gabel ?


----------



## Svensaar30 (16. Februar 2017)

Ist ein 750er allerdings mit xt shifter
Synatce Vector 318 und Synatce Vorbau 
Und magura mt 7 
Pedale Syntace titan


----------



## Hifly (17. Februar 2017)

W


Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Ist ein 750er allerdings mit xt shifter
> Synatce Vector 318 und Synatce Vorbau
> Und magura mt 7
> Pedale Syntace titan




Wo kommt das Gewicht her? Das wog nicht mal mein Reign advanced mit Saint und stahlfeder Dämpfer. Rahmen so schwer?


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. Februar 2017)

Das 790 MSL von meinem Bekannten wiegt 13.5 Kilogramm inkl. Mallet DH Pedale und Garmin Edge. Ist Tubeless aufgebaut und ansonsten Serie.


----------



## Patrice_F (17. Februar 2017)

14.8??

Glaub deine Waage ist kaputt...


----------



## Svensaar30 (17. Februar 2017)

Hmmm
Muss ich nochmal wiegen 
War auch spät gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Februar 2017)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sag mal Du machst doch jetzt ne Rocky Filiale auf , Du kommst gleich nach dem Robbi N.
> Mach doch mal ein Gruppenbild von deinen Rockys, da bin ich ja mit meinen 3 Rockys voll der Hartz 4ler [emoji7]



Gruppenbild habe ich auch mal vor. Da muss ich aber Zeit mitnehmen die alle auf zu stellen


----------



## der freed (23. Februar 2017)

@gutschik Ich hab die XT Boost drin, da wandert das KB wohl 3mm nach außen, passt auch gut. Der Abstand zwischen der Schaltzughülle und dem KB ist schon sehr eng hinter der Kurbel. Ich glaub das Könnte mit einer Standard Kurbel doch zu eng werden...
Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einem ziemlich geilen Aufbau! 

Ich bekomm jetzt dann noch ein 9thWave LRS zum Testen über den Sommer. Dann kommt das Gewicht nochmal runter, eventuell hau ich mir noch eine NextSL Kurbel rein, bin aber noch skeptisch zwecks der Haltbarkeit trotz meiner 75Kg Fahrfertig


----------



## marg (23. Februar 2017)

Also mit der next sl solltest du dir nochmals überlegen
halten tut die, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, fahre die jetzt seit 2 jahren mit ordentlich Steinkontkaten.
Problem ist arg eng an den Kettenstreben wie man sieht
hatte tierisch Probleme die am passen zu bekommen
mit nen spacer hats jetzt einigermaßen geklappt
schleift nicht mehr jetzt. das goldenen ist das aber nicht.
Vielleicht passt die sixc besser

Außerdem, ich komme auf ein Gewicht von 12,9kg mit Pedalen und Large


----------



## desktop (23. Februar 2017)

Wieviel Meter haste denn da noch um die CS gewickelt?


----------



## der freed (23. Februar 2017)

@desktop der kommt so nervig mit der Frischhaltefolie...


----------



## desktop (23. Februar 2017)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (24. Februar 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> @gutschik Ich hab die XT Boost drin, da wandert das KB wohl 3mm nach außen, passt auch gut. Der Abstand zwischen der Schaltzughülle und dem KB ist schon sehr eng hinter der Kurbel. Ich glaub das Könnte mit einer Standard Kurbel doch zu eng werden...
> Sorry für die späte Antwort.
> 
> Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einem ziemlich geilen Aufbau!
> ...


Danke für die Antwort, den Rahmen bekomme ich sowieso erst im April, von daher keine Eile. Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt danach, als würde mein Plan funktionieren. Und zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstreben ist es demnach bei dir mit den XT Boost auch sehr eng?
9thWave kannte ich noch gar nicht, können die was? Ich hab mich jetzt gegen Carbon Felgen entschieden, wegen der paar Gramm ist es mir dann doch nicht Wert, recht viel mehr Geld auszugeben. Bei mir kommen jetzt Newmen A35 Laufräder dran (1684g) - das sind 164g mehr als ein vergleichbarer 9thWave SP27



marg schrieb:


> Problem ist arg eng an den Kettenstreben wie man sieht
> hatte tierisch Probleme die am passen zu bekommen
> mit nen spacer hats jetzt einigermaßen geklappt
> schleift nicht mehr jetzt. das goldenen ist das aber nicht.
> ...


Sag mal das sind dann wohl non-boost Kurbeln, oder?

Mit 75kg würde ich mir bei den NextSL auch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Sergibcn (24. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Also mit der next sl solltest du dir nochmals überlegen
> halten tut die, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, fahre die jetzt seit 2 jahren mit ordentlich Steinkontkaten.
> Problem ist arg eng an den Kettenstreben wie man sieht
> hatte tierisch Probleme die am passen zu bekommen
> ...



Wie viele Abstandshalter auf jeder Seite?

Sie haben diese installiert?






https://www.raceface.com/products/details/cinch-bb92-bb


----------



## desktop (24. Februar 2017)

Schau hier. Einer kommt rein bei 92er Breite


----------



## desktop (24. Februar 2017)

Hier


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (24. Februar 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Schau hier. Einer kommt rein bei 92er Breite





desktop schrieb:


> Hier




Ein Spacer für die Kunststoffhülle, nicht für das Lager selbst.

In diesem Fall werden keine Spacer verbaut. Man könnte das Lager außen genau messen und vielleicht einen sehr schmalen Ring unter die Schale der Antriebsseite setzen, aber das wird auch kaum funktionieren. 
1. muss die Achse ja noch eiwandfrei festzuziehen sein ohne die Lager zu spannen
2. Die Kurbel hat auf der Nichtantriebsseite ja auch nicht viel Platz zur Kettenstrebe. Versetzt man die Kurbel also um 1-2mm hat man auf der anderen Seite das problem bzw. wohl auf beiden Seiten.
Sieht ganz so aus als baut die alte Generation der Next SL Kurbeln mit der Standard Achse zu schmal für das Slayer.


----------



## desktop (24. Februar 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Ein Spacer für die Kunststoffhülle, nicht für das Lager selbst.
> 
> 
> Sieht ganz so aus als baut die alte Generation der Next SL Kurbeln mit der Standard Achse zu schmal für das Slayer.



Ergo: neue Kurbel muss her


----------



## Stefan0103 (24. Februar 2017)

Wenn überhaupt dann eine neue Spindle für die Kurbel. Also ich habe eine "alte" NextSL Kurbel. Die ist momentan in einem Yeti mit Boost verbaut und damit hab ich überhaupt kein Problem und bei dem Yeti Model findest du ganze Seiten auf MTBR wo es anscheinend Probleme gab mit dem Platz. 

Mein Rahmen sollte heute vom folieren zurück kommen dann schaue ich mal ob es mit meiner Sixc Probleme damit gibt. Wenn nicht poste ich dir mal meine Spindle Id. Ansonsten Händler Fragen und irgendwer bei Bikeaction wird dann schon wissen was zu tun ist.

Die Frischhaltefolie würde ich wegmachen. Neuen Kettenschutz bekommst du als Ersatz - hat wohl auch eine leicht andere Form. Meiner wurde am nächsten Tag nach Anfrage geliefert.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (24. Februar 2017)

Neue Spindel ist die einfachste Lösung. Die Kurbel selbst ist doch super!
Boost ist aber auch nicht gleich Boost. Es gibt Hinterbauten die bieten viel Reifenfreiheit und sind demnach vorne etwas breiter. Das Slayer gehört dazu.
Dafür bietet er genug Platz an den Fersen. Mehr als viele Rahmen mit 142mm Achse.

Das Bike auf dem Foto oben hat bereits den neuen Kettenstrebenschutz. Erkennst du an dem breiten "Steg" der entlang der Oberseite der Kettenstrebe verläuft.


----------



## der freed (24. Februar 2017)

Hier ist es glaub halbwegs zu erkennen, kurz ein Foto geschossen bei der Tour. Unterhalb der KeFü sieht man den Kabelbinder etwas...anfangs hat es am dort auch gestriffen, also bei der Erstmontage.


----------



## marg (25. Februar 2017)

Also mit doppelter spacer anzahl klappts bei mir, ist aber eng, 
Laut Rocky haben sie es im CAD Modell getestet und es waren 4mm Luftspalt auf jeder Seite 
Kommt auch hin 
Würd aber gerne mal wissen wie es mit anderen kurbeln ausschaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (26. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Also mit doppelter spacer anzahl klappts bei mir, ist aber eng,
> Laut Rocky haben sie es im CAD Modell getestet und es waren 4mm Luftspalt auf jeder Seite
> Kommt auch hin
> Würd aber gerne mal wissen wie es mit anderen kurbeln ausschaut ?



Auf welchen q-faktor kommst du mit den spacern?


----------



## marg (26. Februar 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Auf welchen q-faktor kommst du mit den spacern?



Die spacer sind Original von hope, 
Gemessen sind die so 0,8mm dick gewesen 
Also 2 pro seite macht dann 3,2 insgesamt 
Müsste dann ein q-factor von 171,2 ergeben


----------



## marg (26. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr das bei euren Rahmen eigentlich auch ? 

Finde es schade an einem 4k rahmen wenn etwas unsauber gearbeitet wurde


----------



## gutschik (26. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Die spacer sind Original von hope,
> Gemessen sind die so 0,8mm dick gewesen
> Also 2 pro seite macht dann 3,2 insgesamt
> Müsste dann ein q-factor von 171,2 ergeben



Und 168 hätte nicht gepasst? Alle sram boost kurbeln mit 168 fallen demnach weg. Im 730 msl verbaut rocky Sram nx kurbeln die laut Internet auch q-factor 168 haben. Hope boost haben auch nur ein anderes Kettenblatt. Somit bleibt nur Raceface mit anderer spindle oder shinano boost mit 174mm qf. Kann das sein ? 
Ich finde da macht es sich rocky leicht, zu behaupten der Hinterbau wäre trotz boost so schmal dass man keinen Abrieb durch Fersen zu erwarten hat, wenn man gar keine kurbeln montieren kann um das zu testen.


----------



## marg (26. Februar 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> wenn man gar keine kurbeln montieren kann um das zu testen





ne passt doch jetzt mit spacer, ohne hätte auch gepasst wenn man den Kettenstrebenschutz abmacht, mit, schrappt es halt genau dran
jetzt mit spacer ist halt eng aber macht ja nix,passt, die fersenfreiheit ist trotzdem da

die original aeeffekt die drauf war hatte einen gemessenen QF von 175
und die spindle nr war mein ich RF137 oder RF136,
die gibt es so auch nicht zu kaufen laut race face
https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_Q-factors_and_chainlines.pdf

die perfekte Kurbel ist demnach die RF134 turbine mit QF 178
kann mir gut vorstellen das die sixc (QF 175)  eventuell auch gut passen wird falls die nicht viel dicker baut als die next
aber das werden wir ja bald hier von *Stefan0103 *sehen


----------



## marg (26. Februar 2017)

ach scheiße 

der QF bleibt doch gleich 
egal wie viele spacer verbaut werden


----------



## gutschik (26. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> ach scheiße
> 
> der QF bleibt doch gleich
> egal wie viele spacer verbaut werden



Tut er nicht ? Wenn du durch spacer die Kurbel weniger weit auf die spindle schieben kannst?


----------



## marg (26. Februar 2017)

doch, ist egal
damit gleichst du ja nur den abstand zu den kettenstreben aus
der qf bleibt immer gleich da du die kurbel immer fest anziehst
ansonsten würde man ja das lager quetschen 
sollte man aber nicht machen


----------



## Stefan0103 (27. Februar 2017)

So, mein Rahmen kam heute endlich wieder vom folieren züruck. DHL hat die maximalen Werktage für die Lieferung ausgenutzt. Tobias von EasyFrame hat das super schnell und wie immer top gemacht. Das Set könnt ihr glaube ich im Shop jetzt kaufen.

Wie versprochen habe ich kurz meine Sixc Kurbel eingebaut. Tretlager ist ein RaceFace Pressfit. Bilder vom Platz seht ihr hier. Die Spindle Id, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe ist eine 136DH .... Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher das meine NextSL 134er Spindle vom Yeti dort genau so locker reinpasst.

Schaltauge für Eagle checke ich am Mittwoch wenn mein Händler wieder vom Fasching zurück ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (27. Februar 2017)

Ok 
Das schaut nach etwas mehr platz aus wie bei meiner next
Hmm
Dann switch ich vielleicht auch noch um auf die sixc 


Will jemand ne next sl kaufen?


----------



## fntms (27. Februar 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Habt ihr das bei euren Rahmen eigentlich auch ?
> Finde es schade an einem 4k rahmen wenn etwas unsauber gearbeitet wurde



Der hohe Preis ergibt sich halt durch die exquisite Farbe. Damit muss man halt sparsam umgehen


----------



## Stefan0103 (1. März 2017)

Also beim Frameset ist das passende Schaltauge für XX/X01 dabei. Bei den Komplett Bikes (Zumindest 750 MSL) die dort rumstanden ist ein anderes Schaltauge verbaut.


----------



## Svensaar30 (1. März 2017)

Warum was soll daran anders sein ?


----------



## marg (1. März 2017)

bei Komplett bikes mit shimano Antrieb ist das direct mount Schaltauge verbaut, bei Rahmen das normale, universelle


----------



## gutschik (1. März 2017)

marg schrieb:


> bei Komplett bikes mit shimano Antrieb ist das direct mount Schaltauge verbaut, bei Rahmen das normale, universelle



Hat jemand ein directmount schaltauge übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (1. März 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein directmount schaltauge übrig?


ja ich


----------



## marg (5. März 2017)

So da ist mein Prachtstück...
Kam Samstag zurück von easy-frame
Der Tobi hat mal wieder super schnelle und perfekte Arbeit mit dem folieren geliefert.

Leider kann ich jetzt nicht fahren da mir das universelle (Sram) Schaltauge fehlt.
Gewicht 13.1kg
Also fals wer ein Shimano direct mount Schaltauge braucht, pm


----------



## Svensaar30 (5. März 2017)

Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut
Grüße sven


----------



## marg (5. März 2017)

Tag
Die Ibis 741 auf Hope pro 4 Naben (35mm innenweite)
Vom alten Rahmen übernommen, hab mir die umspeichen lassen auf die pro4


----------



## Svensaar30 (5. März 2017)

War das ein 750 er


----------



## marg (5. März 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> War das ein 750 er


Ja ursprünglich mal


----------



## desktop (5. März 2017)

Geiler Bock!


----------



## Patrice_F (6. März 2017)

Hammergeil!

13.1 ohne Kette oder mit?
Was wiegen die Felgen?
Ich nehme an Tubeless?


----------



## marg (6. März 2017)

War mit Kette 13,1 gemessen und Tubeless montiert 
Hatte letzte woche schonmal zusammengesteckt 12,9 mit nen carbon Sattel aber 
Jetzt mit der easy frame Folie hauts dann nochmal etwas drauf 
Aber +- 13kg ist perfekt für diese Kategorie von bike, da will ich mich nicht beklagen


----------



## decay (6. März 2017)

Ist doch ok, vor allem mit der Reifenkombi. Schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (6. März 2017)

ist Größe L, die Laufräder alleine wogen mit den alten pro 2 Naben meine ich 1700 oder so
neu mit den pro4  hab ich noch nicht gewogen


----------



## Patrice_F (6. März 2017)

Warum hast du die Reifen gewechselt und vorne den Shorty (ja eher in Richtung Schlamm) und hinten den Aggressor (eher in Richtung Semi) anstelle der montierten Minion montiert?

Versteh ich das richtig. Du hast das 750er geordert und dann die ganzen Umbauten gemacht? Darf ich fragen, was die Upgrades (sind ja doch ziemlich viele (Felgen / Antrieb / Reifen / Bremsen?)) gekostet haben?

Hab mir auch schon überlegt, das als Alternative zum Framekit so zu machen, da ich den X2 mit all den Verstellungen nicht brauch, aber gern doch viele andere Teile ersetzt hätte. Nur die Kosten schrecken mich ab. Wenn man da ein Komplettbike kauft und danach Felgen/Antrieb/Bremsen/Kurbel wechselt, ist man ja schnell über dem Preis des teuersten Bikes...


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. März 2017)

Lohnt sich mitunter schon. Genau rechnen ist da angesagt!


----------



## marg (6. März 2017)

Hatte ja fast alle Teile noch vom
Alten Rahmen
Ausser die eagle und der Umbau auf die pro4 ist neu 
Der shorty ist saugeil vorne ! 
Schonmal gefahren? 
Musst mal ausprobieren dann merkst den Unterschied zum highrolller oder co
Hinten den agressor wollte ich jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren, wurde ja hoch gepriesen überm großen teich .
Hatte sonst immer hinten den highrolller drauf ! 

Mich hat jetzt auch das RS Fahrwerk am 750er gereizt und besonders der super deluxe, hatte am alten bike ein fox Fahrwerk und einmal den push Elevensix drinne! 
Das war der beste Dämpfer den ich je gefahren habe, leider nur 1x, da hats mich zerlegt und mein Schlüsselbein durch.. 
Das RS wollte ich gerne mal wieder ausprobieren. 
Den X2 brauch ich daher nicht unbedingt, außerdem kann man sich den in metric size kaufen im Gegensatz zum Super deluxe 


Und wie immer im Leben 
Hat Mijo schon erwähnt 
Ist alles eine reine Rechenfrage


----------



## marg (8. März 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage an die glücklichen Besitzer. Ich bekomme eine intend edge upside down Gabel von
> 
> @BommelMaster und kann wählen zwischen schwarz oder blau eloxiert. Das blau der Gabel wird eher dunkel, so wie die Krone aus dem Foto anbei, nur nun eben die Standrohre auch.
> Da ich das slayer noch nicht in live und Farbe gesehen hab, bräuchte ich eure Einschätzung. Glaubt ihr, dass das blau der Gabel gut zum slayer blau/gelb passt ? Ich finde ja, wenn schon denn schon.... aber wenn man dann Augenkrebs bekommt, wäre auch doof.



Also noch ne Farbe würde ich nicht ins Spiel bringen


[/QUOTE]


----------



## gutschik (8. März 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Also noch ne Farbe würde ich nicht ins Spiel bringenAnhang anzeigen 582151



Hast völlig Recht, das macht alles kaputt - optisch versteht sich. Black is beautiful.


----------



## Svensaar30 (8. März 2017)

Wenn nur schwarz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2017)

Hi,
nach langer, langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich im Rocky Forum zurück. 
Die XL Rahmen sollen ja im März kommen. Also wird es jetzt langsam spannend.
MiJo, ich weiß du hältst mich auf dem Laufendem 

Sind ja schon ein paar schöne Slayer hier anwesend


----------



## Sergibcn (9. März 2017)

Hi , 

My Slayer:












M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























13325 weight.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (9. März 2017)

Your tire on the front wheel is upside down.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2017)

Erroll schrieb:


> Your tire on the front wheel is upside down.


scharfes Auge!


----------



## mrwulf (9. März 2017)

Great looking Slayer  .... the DVO Diamond suits well.

Where were the pictures taken?




Sergibcn schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> My Slayer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan0103 (9. März 2017)

Meins ist auch "fast" fertig. Fehlen nur noch die Decals von Slik und mein finaler Laufradsatz von Zelvy.

Hab es heute mal gewogen. 12.55 Kg ohne Pedale. Größe M, mit Invisiframe Extended, Eagle und der E13 Mini Kettenführung. Reifen DHF 2.5 und DHR 2.4. Also ich denke mal ich bin dann mit den Onyx Naben und den Pedalen bei knapp über 13 Kg. Passt für mich


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2017)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## marg (9. März 2017)

Schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergibcn (9. März 2017)

Erroll schrieb:


> Your tire on the front wheel is upside down.



Yes , is true , here today with the correct side [emoji6]


----------



## Sergibcn (9. März 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Great looking Slayer  .... the DVO Diamond suits well.
> 
> Where were the pictures taken?



Thanks !
Is near to Barcelona


----------



## Svensaar30 (9. März 2017)

Slayer 750.	  13,92 kg
Änderungen

Synatce Nine Titan Pedale
Magura MT 7
SqLab 611 Carbon
Syntace Vector Carbon
Syntace Megaforce 50 mm


----------



## Svensaar30 (9. März 2017)

Schlauchlos mit je 20 ml Milch


----------



## User85319 (9. März 2017)

Ich finde es schade, dass Rocky an so einem teuren Rahmen keinen Unterrohrschutz verbaut 
Aber das Teil is wirklich eine Augenweide!


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (9. März 2017)

Ein Unterrohrschutz in Form einer dünnen Gummierung ist vorhanden. Aber ich kann auch verstehen dass einige sich da lieber einen Schutz ähnlich Maiden etc. gewünscht hätten.


----------



## Sebov (9. März 2017)

Falls jemand einen passenden Float X Factory 230 x 65 mm sucht --> Bikemarkt


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. März 2017)

Wieso bitte passt die DVO gut ins Slayer? Das Grüne beißt sich doch sowas von mit den anderen Farben!


----------



## lobstero (19. März 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Ein Unterrohrschutz in Form einer dünnen Gummierung ist vorhanden. Aber ich kann auch verstehen dass einige sich da lieber einen Schutz ähnlich Maiden etc. gewünscht hätten.



der vom Maiden wird ja sicher nicht passen gibt es vielleicht eine ähnliche Alternative die passen würde?


----------



## mrwulf (19. März 2017)

lobstero schrieb:


> der vom Maiden wird ja sicher nicht passen gibt es vielleicht eine ähnliche Alternative die passen würde?



http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/rocky-mountain.html

Rock Guardz mal anschreiben, bis wann die den Slayer Schutz fertig haben....kann mir vorstellen die sind schon dran am Thema. 

Hab einen am Altitude und die Passgenauigkeit ist super. Bis jetzt verrichtet er unauffällig seinen Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (19. März 2017)

ich mag die rockguardz nicht, die zerkratzen dir das ganze unterrohr wenn man mal im dreckswetter unterwegs ist

Der vom Slayer reicht doch aus, nen stück easy frame noch dabei und fertig


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. März 2017)

Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich mehr Gedanken? Mit dem Gerät richtig ballern zu gehen oder das bloß keine Kratzer dran kommen, damit ihr es irgendwann für nen möglichst hohen Preis verkaufen könnt?


----------



## marg (19. März 2017)

Erstmal richtig ballern gehen,
Wenns dann nach 2 Jahren noch gut aussieht für gutes Geld verkaufen 

Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## lobstero (20. März 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich mehr Gedanken? Mit dem Gerät richtig ballern zu gehen oder das bloß keine Kratzer dran kommen, damit ihr es irgendwann für nen möglichst hohen Preis verkaufen könnt?


Naja da ich zB das Teil nicht mal eben so nebenbei aus der Portokasse bezahle will ich schon dass das Teil gut geschützt ist und lange hält  dann kann geballert werden


----------



## MadeInGermany (23. März 2017)

marg schrieb:


> ich mag die rockguardz nicht, die zerkratzen dir das ganze unterrohr wenn man mal im dreckswetter unterwegs ist
> 
> Der vom Slayer reicht doch aus, nen stück easy frame noch dabei und fertig



Deswegen hab ich unter dem Rockguardz an meinem Altitude abgeklebt.
Aber der Rockguardz ist mir ein zuverlässigerer Steinschlagschutz an der Stelle, als nur Klebestreifen.


----------



## Svensaar30 (23. März 2017)

Wo finde ich denn die Rockguardz?
Grüße sven


----------



## mrwulf (23. März 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die Rockguardz?
> Grüße sven


Siehe 6 Posts über Dir...


----------



## sircube (23. März 2017)

Mal eine frage hier. Habt ihr das auch dass bei schnellen abfahrten ein klackern zu hören ist? Ich vermute eine leitung die innen ans unterrohr schlägt. Oder hat jemand ne andere idee?


----------



## PALIKUL (27. März 2017)

Bin mir im Moment noch nicht ganz sicher welches Model ich vom Slayer nehmen soll. 750 oder 770 tendiere aber eher in 770, was meint ihr ist es den Mehrpreis wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (27. März 2017)

6800 zu 5400 bin ich da richtig? Wenn ja dann definitiv 750. Für die Differenz bekommst ein geilen LRS, ne Saint oder MT7 Bremse, paar neue Pedale und hast noch Taschengeld für nen für nen Bike Urlaub.
Was dann noch minderwertiger ist lediglich die rc gegen rct3 Lyrik und die Schaltung. Wobei ich der Schaltung immer am wenigsten Beachtung schenke.


----------



## marg (27. März 2017)

die RC ist nix schlechter als die RCT3, hat halt nur nicht die 3 modis, ich hab die eh noch nie gebraucht, aber kommt ja auch drauf wo man wohnt oder welche trails man fährt


----------



## lobstero (28. März 2017)

PALIKUL schrieb:


> Bin mir im Moment noch nicht ganz sicher welches Model ich vom Slayer nehmen soll. 750 oder 770 tendiere aber eher in 770, was meint ihr ist es den Mehrpreis wert?



nehme das 750er der Aufpreis zum 770 lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## PALIKUL (29. März 2017)

Ok, wie sind eigentlich die Unterschiede von den Laufrädern?

770er STAN'S ZTR FLOW TUBELESS READY
750er ALEX VOLAR 3.0 TUBELESS COMPATIBLE

Hat jetzt das Slayer am Unterohr ein Rahmenprotektor oder nicht, bei meinem "alten" Alu Slayer hatte ich bis jetzt eine dicke Steinschutzfolie die ihren Dienst eigentlich ganz gut vollbracht hat.


----------



## lobstero (29. März 2017)

PALIKUL schrieb:


> Hat jetzt das Slayer am Unterohr ein Rahmenprotektor oder nicht, bei meinem "alten" Alu Slayer hatte ich bis jetzt eine dicke Steinschutzfolie die ihren Dienst eigentlich ganz gut vollbracht hat.



Ja es klebt ein Schutz dran, aus Plaste.


----------



## Svensaar30 (30. März 2017)

Preis/Leistung ist das 750 unschlagbar
Ich habe es mit einer mt 7 und einem tune Lrs aufgerüstet
Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (30. März 2017)

Plus SQ lab sattel
Syntace Lenker und Vorbau


----------



## gutschik (30. März 2017)

Glaubt ihr blaue King Naben und Headset stünden dem Rahmen?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (30. März 2017)

Nein


----------



## Svensaar30 (30. März 2017)

Nein
Wenn dann tune Gold
Ich habe mir in schwarz am/ fr bestellt und dann gelb Aufkleber auf die felgen


----------



## Hifly (30. März 2017)

Habe übrigens eine Quelle für Float X2 oder Cane Creek CCDB Coil und Air CS in 230x65 gefunden falls einer von euch Slayern das gleiche Problem hat keine Dämpfer in dem Maß zu bekommen.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (30. März 2017)

Die Dämpfer sind ganz normal über den Fachhändler zu bestellen. Da braucht es keine spezielle "Quelle".


----------



## Svensaar30 (30. März 2017)

Ja dann hat man auch weniger Probleme im garantiefall


----------



## Hifly (30. März 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer sind ganz normal über den Fachhändler zu bestellen. Da braucht es keine spezielle "Quelle".



Warum sind sie dann nirgendwo online? Quelle wäre übrigens ein großer Händler, will hier nur keine Links reinmüllen! @ Mijobikes habt ihr CCDB Coil CS 230x65 lieferbar?


----------



## tomac7 (4. April 2017)

Ich bin echt am überlegen. Slayer - Firebird, Firebird - Slayer.
Mhhhh...jemand schon mal vergleichen können?


----------



## marg (4. April 2017)

nur optisch, und vom draufsitzen 
das FB ist mM. zu fett für normale touren, geil schauts aus klar, soll auch super hochgehen mit dem Dw Link,
aber ich finde so wie das Ding dimensioniert ist gehörts nur im Park oder auf richtig harten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (4. April 2017)

Das Firebird fühlt sich auch auf Touren mit viel Höhenmetern wohl [emoji6] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JuL (5. April 2017)

Bei mir fiel die Entscheidung auch zwischen Firebird und Slayer. Beim Firebird hatte ich nur den Rahmen in der Hand, macht ebenfalls einen sehr guten Eindruck. Nach einer Probefahrt mit dem Slayer habe ich mich für's Rocky entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden. Der direkte Vergleich würde mich allerdings auch interessieren, da ich das Firebird wie gesagt auch noch nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## tomac7 (5. April 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt mal die Shops in NRW abgeklappert und beide Bikes gefahren. 

Was direkt ins Auge fällt: 
Das Slayer ist was Verarbeitungsqualität anbetrifft, sein Geld definitiv nicht wert. Insbesondere im Vergleich zum Pivot Firebird, welches wirklich bis ins Detail perfekt verarbeitet ist. Das Slayer muss sich diesbezüglich leider auch hinter das Santa Cruz Nomad anstellen. Kleine Lackunregelmäßigkeiten im Bereich Lager und Zugführungen aber auch die Haptik des Lackes als solche, hat mich persönlich enttäuscht. Des Weiteren kein vernünftig eingearbeiteter Gummischutz für Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr - das geht in dieser "Preisrange" definitiv nicht. Und auf Bastel-klebe-schlauch-lösungen habe ich bei solch einen Rahmen wirklich keine Lust.

Zum Fahrverhalten:
Trotz der Größe L und damit für mich einer Nummer zu großen Rahmen welchen ich probe fahren durfte, lies es sich sehr spielerisch zum Bunny hopp bewegen, Hinterrad versetzten etc. Daumen hoch. Das passt.


----------



## marg (5. April 2017)

tomac7 schrieb:


> kein vernünftig eingearbeiteter Gummischutz für Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr


beides vorhanden und ähnlich wie am Nomad
Lackqualität kommt aber so oder so kein Hersteller an Santa Cruz dran


----------



## tomac7 (5. April 2017)

Also das Teil was ich da gefahren bin, hatte weder Einen Unterroh-, noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz.
Dafür schon dicke Macken :-(


----------



## Dreamworks (5. April 2017)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal die Shops in NRW abgeklappert und beide Bikes gefahren.
> 
> Was direkt ins Auge fällt:
> Das Slayer ist was Verarbeitungsqualität anbetrifft, sein Geld definitiv nicht wert. Insbesondere im Vergleich zum Pivot Firebird, welches wirklich bis ins Detail perfekt verarbeitet ist. Das Slayer muss sich diesbezüglich leider auch hinter das Santa Cruz Nomad anstellen. Kleine Lackunregelmäßigkeiten im Bereich Lager und Zugführungen aber auch die Haptik des Lackes als solche, hat mich persönlich enttäuscht. Des Weiteren kein vernünftig eingearbeiteter Gummischutz für Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr - das geht in dieser "Preisrange" definitiv nicht. Und auf Bastel-klebe-schlauch-lösungen habe ich bei solch einen Rahmen wirklich keine Lust.
> ...



Kann dem nur zustimmen! Rocky versteht sich zweifelsohne als Premium Marke und gerade beim Slayer ist allein der Rahmenpreis nicht nur Premium sondern eher schon als abartig zu bezeichnen. Gemessen da dran ist die Verarbeitung und Detaillösungen im Vergleich zu SantaCruz und andern wirklich nicht toll. Gerade beim Lack habe ich selbst auch schon so meine Problemchen mit Rocky gehabt. 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben das der Fahrspaß immer wieder zu Rocky treibt, so teuer das auch inzwischen ist.


----------



## Stefan0103 (5. April 2017)

Sehe ich auch so ähnlich, aber es hat einfach bei mir das Rocky Feeling ausgelöst - hätte ich nicht einen sehr guten Draht zu meinem Händler und der einen sehr guten Draht zum Deutschen Importeur was Support anbelangt hätte ich es mir nicht geholt. Hier mal noch ein aktuelles Bild. Ist aber noch nicht final. Bin mit den "gelben" Felgen irgendwie nicht so happy. Mal schauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so ähnlich, aber es hat einfach bei mir das Rocky Feeling ausgelöst - hätte ich nicht einen sehr guten Draht zu meinem Händler und der einen sehr guten Draht zum Deutschen Importeur was Support anbelangt hätte ich es mir nicht geholt. Hier mal noch ein aktuelles Bild. Ist aber noch nicht final. Bin mit den "gelben" Felgen irgendwie nicht so happy. Mal schauen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 591502


Stimmt, die gelben Felgen machen es zu einem Kirmesbike.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. April 2017)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Also das Teil was ich da gefahren bin, hatte weder Einen Unterroh-, noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz.
> Dafür schon dicke Macken :-(



Vorserienmodell! Die waren ohne ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (6. April 2017)

Stefan 
Was wiegt deins jetzt fahrfertig ?


----------



## Stefan0103 (7. April 2017)

13.80 Kg ca. 

Sind allerdings jetzt DH Carbon Felgen von Zelvy mit Onyx Hubs drauf. Der Laufradsatz wiegt dann schon 2.150 Gramm. Allerdings rollen die Onyx Hubs super gut. Vorne 2.5er Shorty und hinten 2.4er HR2. Mit meinem anderen LRS dafür komme ich auf knapp 13.30 Kg.


----------



## marg (7. April 2017)

hab jetzt auch 13,3 all in 

und heute endlich mal die erste Probefahrt, und überhaupt auf dem MTB seit nen halben Jahr OFF.
Ich muss sagen das Dinge rennt, richtig geil, hoch wie runter.


----------



## Stefan0103 (7. April 2017)

Ja, ich war das Slayer die letzten Tage auch mal "einfahren". Es wollte mit jedem Steinchen auf dem Trail spielen  und der Hinterbau ballert über das gröbste einfach weg. Muss jetzt erstmal die Fox vorne noch pushen. Die kann da nicht mithalten. Außerdem passt meine Position noch nicht ganz auf dem Bike. Bekomme nicht genug Druck auf das Vorderrad (gefühlt). Da stehen noch einige Test Sessions an die nächsten Tage und Wochen.


----------



## marg (7. April 2017)

Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt, vorne etwas rutschiger.
liegt daran das das Slayer vorne extrem hoch baut, da bekommst nicht ganz soviel Druck aufs Vorderrad.
für mich genial, für viele andere vielleicht auch nicht, ich mag's halt gerne vorne hoch,
Werd jetzt auch noch ein paar Vorbauten durchprobieren, hab aktuell nen 45er verbaut.
35 oder 40 könnte auch gut klappen


----------



## Stefan0103 (8. April 2017)

Hab das "Problemchen" heute aussortiert. Hatte ein 40er Turbine Vorbau drauf und jetzt ein 50er. Perfekt für mich. Auf einmal war auch der Shorty vorne gut  Ich meine 45er hatten die Demo Bikes damals gehabt. Jetzt kommt die Fox 36 dran. Wobei der habe ich gestern mal noch einen orangen Spacer gegönnt und die war heute auch schon sehr gut ... ich komme voran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (8. April 2017)

Hab den originalen Vorbau noch
Ist nen 45er 
Falls den haben willst?
PM


----------



## PALIKUL (14. April 2017)

Hat eigentlich das Slayer 770 und 750 die "neue" 2018er Lyrik verbaut oder noch das "alte" Modell?


----------



## Patrice_F (14. April 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 592010
> 
> hab jetzt auch 13,3 all in
> 
> ...



Wie bist du mit den Reifen, vorallem betreffend Pannensicherheit, zufrieden? "EXO" bei Maxxis entspricht dem normalen Snakeskin vn Schwalbe oder? Frag mich grad, ob das für den Einsatzbereich vom Slayer genügt, oder ob man gleich auf DoubleDown bzw eben SuperGravity setzten sollte.


----------



## FastForward58 (14. April 2017)

Endlich angekommen das Bike. Bin jetzt seit drei Tagen in Finale unterwegs und ich muss sagen das Bike ist eine absolute Weiterentwicklung zu meiner 2011er Slayer, das Teil geht ab wie Sau. Auch die "günstigen" Federelemente sind easy einzustellen und funktionieren super, hätte ich nicht geglaubt.


----------



## marg (14. April 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit den Reifen, vorallem betreffend Pannensicherheit, zufrieden? "EXO" bei Maxxis entspricht dem normalen Snakeskin vn Schwalbe oder? Frag mich grad, ob das für den Einsatzbereich vom Slayer genügt, oder ob man gleich auf DoubleDown bzw eben SuperGravity setzten sollte.


Ist ja eine frage wo du mit dem
Slayer fahren willst
Für unsere trails reicht das hier
Hatte aber auch in Österreich noch nie Probleme mit aufgeschlitzten reifen

Der agressor hinten  ist top


----------



## PALIKUL (15. April 2017)

Sieht man das der Lyrik an oder müsste man sie zerlegen? Wie sind eigentlich die Deore m618 Naben vom 750er, sind die Laufräder generell OK oder was meint  ihr? Und wie sind die vom 770er?


----------



## Svensaar30 (15. April 2017)

Also ich finde die Laufräder super 
Bis auf das Gewicht 2100 Gramm beide ohne kasette
Deshalb habe ich mir einen Tune Lrs bestellt
1600 Gramm 
Wobei ich den deore für den Bikepark behalten werde


----------



## FastForward58 (16. April 2017)

Hifly schrieb:


> Warum sind sie dann nirgendwo online? Quelle wäre übrigens ein großer Händler, will hier nur keine Links reinmüllen! @ Mijobikes habt ihr CCDB Coil CS 230x65 lieferbar?



Hallo Hifly,
welcher große Händler hat Metrik im Angebot? Ich finde nichts.
Danke


----------



## marg (16. April 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hallo Hilfe,
> welcher große Händler hat Metrik im Angebot? Ich finde nichts.
> Danke


gibts nur von Fox auf deren Seite

http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY-SHOX/FOX-SHOX-2017/2017-FLOAT-X2-METRIC/


----------



## marg (16. April 2017)

Im bikemarkt stand auch mal ein Super deluxe vom transition drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (16. April 2017)

Metric von Fox kann jeder Fox Dealer bestellen. Kannst du also z.B. auch von mir haben.


----------



## gutschik (22. April 2017)

So langsam trudeln alle Teile ein. Ich freu mich 




















 Fehlt nur noch das wichtigste, @MiJo-Bikes


----------



## marg (22. April 2017)

Die Revive hab ich auch dran.
Bin top zufrieden bis jetzt

Auf drine Gabel bin ich mal gespannt 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Patrice_F (22. April 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> So langsam trudeln alle Teile ein. Ich freu mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin sehr interessiert an deinem Erfahrungsbericht über die NEWMEN Evolution Felgen. Denkst du, die sind für den Einsatzbereich des Slayers geeignet, bzw. Für was benutzt du dein Slayer und wie schwer bist du? Wieso hast du die 35er genommen anstelle der 30er? (Dachte 35er wären eher für Plusreifen...). Was wiegt der Satz?

Auf alle Fälle würde ich mich sehr über deine Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## gutschik (23. April 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Bin sehr interessiert an deinem Erfahrungsbericht über die NEWMEN Evolution Felgen. Denkst du, die sind für den Einsatzbereich des Slayers geeignet, bzw. Für was benutzt du dein Slayer und wie schwer bist du? Wieso hast du die 35er genommen anstelle der 30er? (Dachte 35er wären eher für Plusreifen...). Was wiegt der Satz?
> 
> Auf alle Fälle würde ich mich sehr über deine Erfahrungen freuen.



Ich kann auf jeden Fall schon mal sagen, dass die Teile einen qualitativ sehr guten Eindruck machen. Das Hinterrad bringt 878g auf meine Küchenwaage. Felge einzeln 508g. Die Angaben auf der Newmen Website scheinen präzise zu sein. 
Ich werd sicher keine Plus Reifen fahren, das ist mir zu schwammig. Maxxis dhf 2,5 kommen erstmal drauf. Bin jetzt ein paar Jahre die Syntace MX 40 gefahren, und mir taugen so breite Felgen einfach. Ich hab das Gefühl als wäre der Effekt der gleiche wie bei breiten Niederquerschnittsreifen am Auto: der Reifen wankt deutlich weniger je breiter die Felge, dadurch stabilere Kurvenlage.  
Wieviel ich selbst genau wiege, weiß ich gar nicht, bin 1,90 und kein Kind von Traurigkeit  und mit dem slayer hab ich vor, in den Alpen Berge hochzufahren oder gefahren zu werden und dann runterzuballern was das Zeug hält.


----------



## gutschik (23. April 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Die Revive hab ich auch dran.
> Bin top zufrieden bis jetzt
> 
> Auf drine Gabel bin ich mal gespannt
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau



Schon mal die berüchtigte kuhgatter Schikane gemeistert? 4er imbus immer griffbereit? (Ich glaub ja, dass lange nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird, oder @Sackmann ?)


----------



## marg (23. April 2017)

da wo ich wohne gibs leider keine Kuhgatter.
habs aber mal so ausprobiert ein paar mal, kann ich nicht bestätigen das da sofort die luft drin ist und das Teil einsackt wie hulle.
wenns das bike komplett auf den kopf stellst, ja dann ist luft drin und man muß entlüften


----------



## Patrice_F (23. April 2017)

Na dann muss ich mir bei meinen 174cm wohl keine Sorgen machen, dass die Dinger im Enduroeinsatz nicht halten würden.

Hab vor, evtl. nächstes Jahr ein Altitude zusammenzustellen, deshalb informier ich mich schonmal für passende Teile. Gewicht ist mir wichtig, nicht aber auf Kosten einer eingeschränkten Tauglichkeit/Stabilität.

Bitte berichte, sobald du mit dem Felgensatz und deinen herrschaftlichen 1.90m mal richtig herumgeballert bist


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (24. April 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> So langsam trudeln alle Teile ein. Ich freu mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schicke Gabel! Hast Du Erfahrung mit Fox und Co und kannst dann später einen Vergleich ziehen?

Dein Rahmen wird ja bald vom Folieren zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (24. April 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Schicke Gabel! Hast Du Erfahrung mit Fox und Co und kannst dann später einen Vergleich ziehen?


Na logo


----------



## BommelMaster (25. April 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Schicke Gabel! Hast Du Erfahrung mit Fox und Co und kannst dann später einen Vergleich ziehen?
> 
> Dein Rahmen wird ja bald vom Folieren zurück sein.



Da erlaub ich mir, mal den Bike-Magazin Test in Ausgabe 05/17 zu erwähnen. Dort ist die Intend Edge im Vergleich zu Fox 36, DVO, RS Lyrik und Konsorten getestet worden!

Ich selbst halte mich mit mal besser Aussagen zurück


----------



## gutschik (28. April 2017)

Los geht's, pack ma's ...


----------



## desktop (29. April 2017)

Schöner Frame. Ist diese KeFÜ justierbar?


----------



## marg (29. April 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Schöner Frame. Ist diese KeFÜ justierbar?


Ja ist sie 
Passt für 28-34 kettenblätter meine ich


----------



## desktop (29. April 2017)

28 wär ja fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PALIKUL (2. Mai 2017)

Hast du hier nur ein Rahmenkit oder ist das ein komplettes Slayer? Ich habe mir jetzt das 750er gekauft und soweit fertig zusammen gebaut, das Einzige was ich nicht weiss, habe so eine art Schaumgummischlauch mitgeliefert bekommen bei dem ich nicht so recht weiss wo der hin gehört. Schaut aus wie eine Ummantelung für Kabelzüge oder Bremsleitung... Weiss eventuell jemand was das ist oder wo das hin gehört?


----------



## Stefan0103 (2. Mai 2017)

Jo, pack es um die Kabel die im Rahmen verlaufen. Sorgt für weniger klappern. Ist bei Rocky immer dabei - normalerweise.


----------



## Nash (4. Mai 2017)

Ich muss schon sagen schön zu fahrendes, leises Bike, allerdings ist der ab Werk verbaute Unterrohrschutz ein absoluter Witz.
Ich meine wir reden hier von einem abfahrtsorientierten Bike, welches dem Maiden in Nichts nachstehen soll,
dann würde ich auch ein Unterrohrschutz wie beim Maiden erwarten, anstatt so ein dünnes Stückchen geklebten Gummischlauchs!
Und ja ich rede nun aus Erfahrung, da das Gummiteil den ersten Steinschlag im Bikepark nichts entgegensetzen konnte.


----------



## marg (4. Mai 2017)

Mich störts jetzt weniger 
Aber hast recht, selbst beim neuen Altitude ist ein besserer dran, und das slayer ist ja für die härtere Gangart gemacht! 

Naja 
Vielleicht liefern sie einen nach ?


----------



## FastForward58 (4. Mai 2017)

Hab den Rahmen erst mit Easy Frame Folie beklebt und im Anschluß den ION Sas-Tec Frame Saver drauf. Das Teil wirkt sehr robust und lässt sich schön verarbeiten, bißchen mit dem Heißluftfön nachgearbeitet und fertig. Durch den Blitz wirkt der Schutz sehr hell, ist in Real viel dunkler.


----------



## Nash (5. Mai 2017)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## BraRook (6. Mai 2017)

Hi an alle,

ich bau mir auch ein Custon Slayer auf. Beim Tretlager und der Kurbel habe ich da immer meine Probleme. Ich würde gerne die Sram Eagle X01 oder XX1 einbauen. Welches Tretlager brauche ich dafür beim Slayer???? (Breite, Pressfit etc....) Da blick ich nicht durch...

Ansonsten wird verbaut: Fox 36er 170mm, Sram Roam 60 Boost XD, Sram guide ultimate, RS Reverb 170mm...

Kann mir wer beim Tretlager helfen?

Daaanke!!!


----------



## desktop (6. Mai 2017)

Du brauchst PF für bb92 gxp 
Sowas hier zum Beispiel
https://www.bike24.de/p113257.html

GXP weils ne Seamkurbel ja werden soll.


----------



## BraRook (6. Mai 2017)

Vermutlich werde ich doch die Sixc Kurbel von RF einbauen. Ich habe hier im Thread gelesen, dass es Probleme mit dem Boost-Format am Hinterbau mit dem Kurbelarmabstand geben kann. Aber was ichgelesen habe, sollte das passen. Dann benötige ich aber ein anderes Lager als für die Sram XX1?

Blöde Frage: Ist die RF Sixc Kurbel kompatibel mit der restlichen XX1 12x Eagle-Kombi? Ich meine nur wegen Kettenbreite und so... Und brauche ich bei der Sixc Kurbel eine spezielle Achsenbreite? Spacer? Montagewerkzeug?

Und kann ich da einen Schlagschutz darnmachen? Wenn ja welchen?

Danke für die Hilfe schon mal!


----------



## desktop (6. Mai 2017)

Für die Sixc brauchste PF bb92 für Kurbeln mit 30mm Achse
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CJG0l-Ta29MCFRMTGwodWjMAoQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraRook (6. Mai 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Für die Sixc brauchste PF bb92 für Kurbeln mit 30mm Achse
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CJG0l-Ta29MCFRMTGwodWjMAoQ


 
Brauch ich für die Sixc eine extra Achse für 92mm?????


----------



## J.D.4479 (6. Mai 2017)

Nein brauchst du nicht. 92mm ist das ganz normale Standartmaß. Du brauchst nur ein BB92 30mm Lager und eine SixC Kurbel mit Boost Kettenblatt.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## BraRook (6. Mai 2017)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> Nein brauchst du nicht. 92mm ist das ganz normale Standartmaß. Du brauchst nur ein BB92 30mm Lager und eine SixC Kurbel mit Boost Kettenblatt.
> 
> M.f.G. Jens


hmmmm dachte mir nur weil die Produktbeschreibung ist Folgende:
*Race Face Sixc Cinch Direct Mount 83mm 1x10-/11-fach Kurbelgarnitur*

also 83mm Einbaubreite????? Dann wäre das mit den 92mm nicht kompatibel. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## J.D.4479 (6. Mai 2017)

Welche Produktbeschreibung ist den das?
Selbst auf der Website steht steht beim Innenlager BB92.
Es sind auch an den Modellen mit Race Face Kurbeln jeweils ein BB92 Cinch und eine Tubine Cinch verbaut.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Mai 2017)

BraRook schrieb:


> hmmmm dachte mir nur weil die Produktbeschreibung ist Folgende:
> *Race Face Sixc Cinch Direct Mount 83mm 1x10-/11-fach Kurbelgarnitur*
> 
> also 83mm Einbaubreite????? Dann wäre das mit den 92mm nicht kompatibel. Sehe ich das richtig?




Das ist für 83mm Innenlager. Du brauchst eines für 68/73mm!
Also die normale 136er Welle!


Edit: Lass Dir das Innenlager von deinem Händler bestellen und einbauen!
Das Slayer hat ein Pressfit Innenlager und dafür brauchst du ohnehin Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## gutschik (6. Mai 2017)

BraRook schrieb:


> Und kann ich da einen Schlagschutz darnmachen? Wenn ja welchen?



Ich hab den von 77designz, leicht und schlicht und tut seinen Job: https://77designz.com/de/crash-plates/16-crash-plate-iscg-05


----------



## BraRook (7. Mai 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Das ist für 83mm Innenlager. Du brauchst eines für 68/73mm!
> Also die normale 136er Welle!


 
aber der Rahmen hat doch 92mm Lagerbreite? Ich blick da nicht mehr durch...


----------



## J.D.4479 (7. Mai 2017)

92mm ist die Breite vom Rahmen wo das Innenlager eingepresst wird.
Ein BB92 Lager hat genau die selbe Breite wie ein BSA 68/73.
Zu der Lagerbreite kommte auf jeder Seite noch ein paar mm Lager dazu und natürlich die Achsenden die in der Kurbel stecken.
Deswegen die 136'er Welle.


----------



## BraRook (7. Mai 2017)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> 92mm ist die Breite vom Rahmen wo das Innenlager eingepresst wird.
> Ein BB92 Lager hat genau die selbe Breite wie ein BSA 68/73.
> Zu der Lagerbreite kommte auf jeder Seite noch ein paar mm Lager dazu und natürlich die Achsenden die in der Kurbel stecken.
> Deswegen die 136'er Welle.



Das war jetzt eine seeeehr wichtige Info! Danke dafür! Für die Sixc Kurbel scheint mir nun alles klar. Ob die Next Kurbel passt oder nicht, da bin ich mir unsicher. Das soll ja ganz schön en hergehen am Hinterbau. Ich möchte ja nicht, dass da was steift. Also lieber die Sixc.

Im Spiel ist auch noch die X01 Boost Eagle Kurbel. Da habe ich aber GARnix im Netz gefunden ob das schon mal wer gemacht hat. Die Kurbel ist zwar extra für Boost-Hinterbaue, aber der Q-Faktor von 168 erscheint mir doch sehr gering zu sein. Da hätte ich wieder Angst, dasss etwas streift... Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (7. Mai 2017)

Wir ist denn das Einbaumass des Dämpfers ?
Wollte mich mal nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer umschauen
Grüße Sven


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (7. Mai 2017)

230x65mm


----------



## gutschik (7. Mai 2017)

BraRook schrieb:


> Im Spiel ist auch noch die X01 Boost Eagle Kurbel. Da habe ich aber GARnix im Netz gefunden ob das schon mal wer gemacht hat. Die Kurbel ist zwar extra für Boost-Hinterbaue, aber der Q-Faktor von 168 erscheint mir doch sehr gering zu sein. Da hätte ich wieder Angst, dasss etwas streift... Was meint ihr?



Ich hatte die normale XTR Trail mit 168mm qf ausprobiert, das war an den Kettenstreben viel zu eng. Die bumper der Kurbel hatten nur 1 - 1,5mm Abstand zu den kettenstreben. Außerdem hatte das Kettenblatt < 1mm Distanz zum schaltzug. Jetzt mit den XTR boost mit 174mm ist es ok, aber nicht üppig. Und meine Schuhe schleifen hinten am horstlink. Sind zugegeben recht breite Fiveten Schuhe, trotzdem ärgerlich. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf die neuen Raceface Next R warten.  Aber auch die aktuellen Next kurbeln kannst mit längerer Spindle verbauen - die gibt's in Hülle und Fülle.


----------



## Svensaar30 (7. Mai 2017)

Danke
Kann leider keine passenden Stahlfederdämpfer finden


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Mai 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Danke
> Kann leider keine passenden Stahlfederdämpfer finden



https://www.sram.com/rockshox/famil... deluxe coil#sm.0013l49cv14t6fsoryb12fjz8xvza


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svensaar30 (9. Mai 2017)

Ja diese sind leider noch nicht lieferbar.......Super Deluxe Coil RCT wär meine Wahl
Der Fox X2 hat leider die falschen Maße 230X65 metrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastForward58 (11. Mai 2017)

Was heißt nicht lieferbar? Auf der Homepage steht, nicht für den Aftermarket erhältlich.
Und 230x65 ist doch genau richtig.


----------



## FastForward58 (11. Mai 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Ja diese sind leider noch nicht lieferbar.......Super Deluxe Coil RCT wär meine Wahl
> Der Fox X2 hat leider die falschen Maße 230X65 metrisch



Was heißt nicht lieferbar? Auf der Homepage steht, nicht für den Aftermarket erhältlich.
Und 230x65 ist doch genau richtig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2017)

Mit etwas Wartezeit sollen auch Metrische Abmessungen bei FOX erhältlich sein.


----------



## Svensaar30 (11. Mai 2017)

Ja die kommen erst später
Dann muss ich leider noch warten
Ja 230/65 ist richtig


----------



## sircube (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe einen unschönen Lackschaden am gelben Slayer. Weiß jemand die genaue Farbbezeichnung?


----------



## FastForward58 (18. Mai 2017)

sircube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe einen unschönen Lackschaden am gelben Slayer. Weiß jemand die genaue Farbbezeichnung?



An welcher Stelle hast Du einen Lackschaden?Farbnummer weiß ich leider nicht, allerdings habe ich noch aus einem Versicherungsschaden einen kompletten Hinterbau (Sitzstreben und Hinterbaugabel) über. Nach Regulierung des Schadens habe mir einen shcwarzen Rahmen gekauft.
Hast evtl. Verwendung dafür?


----------



## BraRook (18. Mai 2017)

Wisst ihr, ob beim frameset das vormontierte Schaltauge das richtige für die eagle xx1 ist???? Bild anbei


----------



## Svensaar30 (18. Mai 2017)

Nein das ist für shimano


----------



## J.D.4479 (18. Mai 2017)

BraRook schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob beim frameset das vormontierte Schaltauge das richtige für die eagle xx1 ist???? Bild anbei Anhang anzeigen 605787



Am Frame-Set ist ein universelles Schaltauge verbaut. Damit kannst du sowohl Shimano als auch Sram Schaltwerke fahren.
Das Shimano Direct-Mount Schaltauge steht deutlich weiter nach hinten raus.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## BraRook (18. Mai 2017)

J.D.4479 schrieb:


> Am Frame-Set ist ein universelles Schaltauge verbaut. Damit kannst du sowohl Shimano als auch Sram Schaltwerke fahren.
> Das Shimano Direct-Mount Schaltauge steht deutlich weiter nach hinten raus.
> 
> M.f.G. Jens



Danke für die Info, also sollte es da keine Probleme mit der Eagle geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PALIKUL (18. Mai 2017)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für ein Setting am Slayer mit den "Standart" Rock Shox Lyrik und Super Deluxe? Ich wiege fahrfertig mit Rucksack und allem Drum und Dran so ca. 85kg bis 88kg und bin etwas mit dem Setting am rum probieren.


----------



## BraRook (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hab noch eine technische Frage zum Kettenblatt. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass das Kettenblatt einen speziellen Offset bruacht wegen dem Boost Hinterbau... Wisst ihr ob das Race Face Narrow Wide wirklich die richtige Wahl ist???


----------



## BraRook (19. Mai 2017)

Und noch eine Frage. Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verwedet? würde der hier passen?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...GripLock-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-40-Steuersatz-p30346/

Vom Durchmesser passt der, gibts da unterschiedliche einpresstiefen? Also es geht um die Höhe des Steuersatzes...


----------



## FastForward58 (19. Mai 2017)

BraRook schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage. Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verwedet? würde der hier passen?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...GripLock-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-40-Steuersatz-p30346/
> 
> Vom Durchmesser passt der, gibts da unterschiedliche einpresstiefen? Also es geht um die Höhe des Steuersatzes...



Hast Du nicht Angst das Du dein Bike verhunzt, also kaputt schraubst, bei soviel Kenntnis über die Materie?


----------



## Sergibcn (19. Mai 2017)




----------



## BraRook (19. Mai 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht Angst das Du dein Bike verhunzt, also kaputt schraubst, bei soviel Kenntnis über die Materie?


nö, deshalb frag ich ja...Mein letzter Aufbau ist 15 Jahre her, da hat sich schon was getan...


----------



## Patrice_F (19. Mai 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht Angst das Du dein Bike verhunzt, also kaputt schraubst, bei soviel Kenntnis über die Materie?



Warum? Irgendwann ist eben das Erste Mal für nen Bikeaufbau. Forum ist ja da zum helfen.


----------



## Patrice_F (19. Mai 2017)

Habt ihr schon das neue Slayer Carbon 90 2018 gesehen??

Endgeile Farbe. Bei der Ausstattung hat sich auch einiges getan. So wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen kein Piggybavk beim Dämpfer, keine Saintbremsen und nen Eagle X0 Antrieb. Frag mich ob der Dämpfer pro forma drin ist und beim 90er dann der gleiche kommt wie im Altitude, welcher ja noch nicht vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (19. Mai 2017)

Der Dämpfer ist natürlich nur ein Platzhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (19. Mai 2017)

Danke dir. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Die Farbe ist Hammer. So wies aussieht hat es die Guide RSC drauf? Find ich klar nen Rückschritt zur Saint - Schade... Die Eagle jedoch klar ein Plus. Ist die Descendant Kurbel die Carbonvariante?

Alles in allem dürfte wohl das 2018er Slayer etwas leichter sein als das 2017er Modell.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (19. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist die Guide RSC. Bei der Kurbel ist keine Rede von Carbon.


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Mai 2017)

Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 179cm empfehlen? Tendiere eher zu L....

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der freed (22. Mai 2017)

Bin auch "nur" 177cm und bin echt froh das ich das L bestellt habe. Mit dem 35er Vorbau und in der zweit steilsten Position taugt es mir am besten. 

Genug Druck auf dem VR und durch den 35er trotzdem perfekt wendig. Wollte kein M haben, auch wenn ich anfangs echt bissle am zweifeln war


----------



## JuL (23. Mai 2017)

Fahre bei 1,80 auch L und würde es nicht kleiner haben wollen. Passt hervorragend.


----------



## marg (25. Mai 2017)

sircube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe einen unschönen Lackschaden am gelben Slayer. Weiß jemand die genaue Farbbezeichnung?



Das sind die Farbcodes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (25. Mai 2017)

Und ich fahre auch L bei 1,79! 
Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein, passt perfekt, fahre sogar einen 45er Vorbau und in der Ride4 Position 3


----------



## gutschik (25. Mai 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Und ich fahre auch L bei 1,79!
> Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein, passt perfekt, fahre sogar einen 45er Vorbau und in der Ride4 Position 3



Doch es darf noch kleiner sein, und es macht sehr viel Spaß!
L bei 1,90 mit Schrittlänge 91. Vorbau 40mm, Lenker 35mm rise.


----------



## BraRook (27. Mai 2017)

Das Teil fährt sich unglaublich easy. Kommt vorne megaleicht hoch. Größe L bei 181cm für mich peeeeerfekt!!! Gewicht 13,08 kg, tubeless sollte es dann unter 13 kg bringen... Viel Spaß beim shredden und eine schöne bike-season euch allen!!! Rock on!


----------



## Stefan0103 (29. Mai 2017)

Schöner Aufbau. Aber wie kommst du auf die 13.08 Kilgramm? Ohne Pedale?, oder sind die SRAM Laufräder so leicht? Ich hab bei ähnlichem Aufbau, mit leichteren Parts trotzdem knapp 13.7 Kilogramm, allerdings halt mit den Onyx Naben und Zelvy DH Felgen.
Viel Spaß damit.

Fahre mit 176cm größe M. Für mich perfekt, wollte das RM typische verspielte Feeling


----------



## FastForward58 (29. Mai 2017)

Mavic Deemax Pro/ Schwalbe Hans Dampf Tubeless
Hope Tech M4
Hope Pedale
Sram Eagle
Thomson Trail C Lenker
Thomson Vorbau
Rock Shox Lyrik RC
Rock Shox Super Deluxe
Chris King Head Set
Race Face Turbine Dropper Post
Race Face Aeffect Kurbel / Wunsch Kurbel Race Face Next R

Gewicht 13,10Kg Größe S

RIDE ON und eine gute Saison


----------



## BraRook (29. Mai 2017)

Es sind mehr oder weniger 13,1 kg inklusive Pedale (Sixpack Ti/Mg 244g/Paar). Die Laufräder wiegen ca. 1600g der Satz.
Das Bike ist wahnsinnig verspielt und gottseidank nicht mehr so lange wie mein Giant Reign aus 2016.


Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau. Aber wie kommst du auf die 13.08 Kilgramm? Ohne Pedale?, oder sind die SRAM Laufräder so leicht? Ich hab bei ähnlichem Aufbau, mit leichteren Parts trotzdem knapp 13.7 Kilogramm, allerdings halt mit den Onyx Naben und Zelvy DH Felgen.
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Fahre mit 176cm größe M. Für mich perfekt, wollte das RM typische verspielte Feeling



Es sind mehr oder weniger 13,1 kg inklusive Pedale (Sixpack Ti/Mg 244g/Paar). Die Laufräder wiegen nicht mal 1600g der Satz.Und ich fahr die Magic Mary Reifen snake skin, die sind schon nochmal um einiges leichter als z.B. der Minion dhf/dhr. Aber weniger rotierende Masse fährt sich nochmal verspielter. Dafür leider die Pannensicherheit...
Das Bike ist wie gesagt wahnsinnig verspielt und gottseidank nicht mehr so lange wie mein Giant Reign aus 2016.

Viel Spaß beim Shredden!


----------



## der freed (29. Mai 2017)

Meins hat ziemlich genau 14kg in L mit Reifen die dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Mai 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 607848
> 
> Das sind die Farbcodes



Cool, von wo hast Du die? Würde mich für die Codes vom roten interessieren


----------



## der freed (30. Mai 2017)

Frage in die Runde, wie laut sind eure kisten? Ich meine keine Kette die schlägt sondern eher so Zug Geräusche und ähnliches? Bekomme das Ding nicht ruhig.

Hab zudem beim anbremsen ein hartes metallisches knacksen aus dem Steuerrohr. Die Gabel wurde schon geprüft, anderes VR verwendet, Steuersatz getauscht von Cane Creek auf Chris King...

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## marg (30. Mai 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Cool, von wo hast Du die? Würde mich für die Codes vom roten interessieren



Von Rocky 
Einfach ne Mail schreiben 
Dauert in der Regel aber ein paar tage bis die Antwort kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (30. Mai 2017)

Okay, da ich morgen aber sowieso noch zum Händler gehe, frage ich den dann gleich...


----------



## marg (30. Mai 2017)

Der wird das wahrscheinlich aber nicht wissen 
Frag einfach rocky selbst


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Stefan0103 (30. Mai 2017)

@der freed. Hab die Kabel im Rahmen mit dem Moosgummi Zeug was von Rocky dabei war eingehüllt. Super ruhig alles bei mir. Da mein Freilauf auch komplett geräuschlos ist, würde ich alles hören. Hab ein CC 110er vorne drin, auch da kein knacken oder irgendwelche Geräusche. Höre bergab nur den Untergrund und die Vögel zwitschern


----------



## robbi_n (30. Mai 2017)

Ich hab meins am WE auch rangenommen und es war ruppiges Terrain.

Ein leichtes schlagen hatte ich aber das war die kette, rest war ruhig.

Ab und an vernahm ich ein leises "gibs mir" aber sonst nichts ungewöhnliches.


Hattest du die Gabel mal getauscht ?


----------



## gutschik (31. Mai 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich hab meins am WE auch rangenommen und es war ruppiges Terrain.
> 
> Ein leichtes schlagen hatte ich aber das war die kette, rest war ruhig.
> 
> ...



Das ist witzig, ich hab auch das Gefühl als würde das slayer immer nach noch mehr schreien. "Gibs mir" trifft es sehr gut. Die Kette schlägt trotz harter Schaltwerk-Einstellung wie Sau, aber irgendwie klingt das ganz schön auf dem Carbon. Einzig bei größeren Steine am Unterrohr stockt mir immer kurz der Atem, das ist gar nicht schön... 
und die leisen Geräusche der Züge im Rahmen verstummen im Fahrtwind, meine ich.


----------



## gutschik (31. Mai 2017)

Das Slayer wird in der neuen mba getestet. Resultat: oberaffengeil. 



 

(falls jemand ein PDF davon haben will, gerne PM an mich)


----------



## robbi_n (31. Mai 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Das Slayer wird in der neuen mba getestet. Resultat: oberaffengeil.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 609974
> 
> (falls jemand ein PDF davon haben will, gerne PM an mich)




Die Kiste fährt mega


----------



## iron_t (1. Juni 2017)

Mein Slayer 750.
Genialer Bock. 
Hab die hintere Deore Nabe schon zerschossen. Kassette ist schön am wackeln. Denke ein Lager im Freilauf hat den Geist aufgegeben. Hoffentlich ein Garantiefall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2017)

iron_t schrieb:


> Mein Slayer 750.
> Genialer Bock.
> Hab die hintere Deore Nabe schon zerschossen. Kassette ist schön am wackeln. Denke ein Lager im Freilauf hat den Geist aufgegeben. Hoffentlich ein Garantiefall...




Falls nicht, mein Laufradsatz ist über, 15 km gefahren.


----------



## PALIKUL (3. Juni 2017)

Gibt es mitlerweile eineng gescheiten "Unterrahmenprotektor" habe heute auch bekandschaft mit einem Stein oder sonst was gehabt, habe es nicht mal gemerkt, erst als ich zu Hause angekommen war ist mir aufgefallen das der Unterrohrschutz inklusive Rahmen oder besser gesagt der Lack beschädigt war, der Lack ist bis aufs Carbon abgeschlagen. Wie gesagt kann kein heftiger Einschlag gewesen sein da ich es nicht mal bemerkt habe. Aber das Gumiläpchen bringt da echt nichts... Gibt es von Rock Guards noch nicht ein gescheiter Carbon Protektor oder sonst was in der Art? Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Protektor von Lizard Skins bestellt, eventuell kan der was https://www.lizardskins.com/mtb/bike-protection/large-frame-protector-carbon-leather Kenn den jemand? Den Lack darunter werd ich etwas ausbessern und dann den Protektor drüber.


----------



## PALIKUL (3. Juni 2017)

Oder hat jeman schon mal von Trek das "Carbon Armor" ausprobiert, ist ja auch selbstklebend und sollte eigentlich auch zum aufkleben gehen?

https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/0...ng-treks-carbon-armor-after-its-done-its-job/

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=182047;menu=1000,2,99,101


----------



## PALIKUL (4. Juni 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 607848
> 
> Das sind die Farbcodes



Hast du vielleicht auch noch die RAL Farbcodes? Pantone ist eigentlich für Papierdruck...


----------



## Svensaar30 (5. Juni 2017)

Weis jemand ob man im slayer ein coil Dämpfer fahren kann?
Grüße Sven


----------



## gutschik (5. Juni 2017)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man im slayer ein coil Dämpfer fahren kann?
> Grüße Sven



Von der Progression her absolut. Es gibt aber außer dem rs super Deluxe coil noch keine Dämpfer in dieser metric size. Und der rs ist noch nicht lieferbar. Das Thema hatten wir ein paar posts vorher hier schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (8. Juni 2017)

Wer fährt denn hier ein XLer? Und mit welcher Köpergröße. Bin mir mit 189 nicht sicher ob L oder XL.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre XL und bin selbst 188 gross, bin das L 2x Probegefahren ging eigentlich auch ganz gut, habe mich dann aber quasi "blind" für's XL entschieden und bereue es nicht!


----------



## desktop (8. Juni 2017)

Danke Jabba81. Haste mal ein Bild von deinem Slayer? Wo man den Sattelstützenauszug gut erkennt.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juni 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/rn3wxDa55MVDLRZj9

Gut ist das Bild zwar nicht wirklich und die Sattelstütze ist abgesenkt.
Aber bei mir hat eine gute Daumenbreite von der Sattelstange platz bis dann die Verbreiterung kommt...

Wenn du möchtest kann ich am abend noch ein schöneres Foto schiessen?


----------



## gutschik (8. Juni 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier ein XLer? Und mit welcher Köpergröße. Bin mir mit 189 nicht sicher ob L oder XL.



Das beantwortet zwar nicht deine Frage, aber ich sag nur 1,90 und Größe L ftw! 

Viele Grüße aus Riva.


----------



## desktop (8. Juni 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Das beantwortet zwar nicht deine Frage, aber ich sag nur 1,90 und Größe L ftw!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Riva.


Bei was für ner Schrittlänge denn? Satzelstütze 170mm?


----------



## desktop (8. Juni 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> https://goo.gl/photos/rn3wxDa55MVDLRZj9
> 
> Gut ist das Bild zwar nicht wirklich und die Sattelstütze ist abgesenkt.
> Aber bei mir hat eine gute Daumenbreite von der Sattelstange platz bis dann die Verbreiterung kommt...
> ...


Gerne. Stütze 170mm in deinem Bike? Was für ne Schrittlänge haste?


----------



## Jabba81 (8. Juni 2017)

Hier ein Bild wo man's etwas besser sieht...

https://goo.gl/photos/LuaRaubQY3YB72La7

Ja 170 mm Stütze...
Schrittlänge? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## desktop (8. Juni 2017)

Danke.


----------



## gutschik (9. Juni 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Bei was für ner Schrittlänge denn? Satzelstütze 170mm?



Schrittlänge 91cm. sattelstütze hat 160mm. Vorbau 40mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (9. Juni 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Schrittlänge 91cm. sattelstütze hat 160mm. Vorbau 40mm


91er hab ich auch. Bei 189. vielleicht dann doch eher Ler.


----------



## iron_t (9. Juni 2017)

Bin 1,96 m. 
Fahre ein XL mit 200mm 9point8 Stütze. Passt perfekt. 
10mm Spacer, 50mm Chromag Hifi und 25mm Rise Chromag BZA an der Front.


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Juni 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> 91er hab ich auch. Bei 189. vielleicht dann doch eher Ler.


Slayer und Altitude?


----------



## desktop (10. Juni 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Slayer und Altitude?


Slayer


----------



## Patrice_F (11. Juni 2017)

Aber hast ja den neuen Alti Rahmen bestellt oder?


----------



## desktop (11. Juni 2017)

Abbestellt


----------



## Patrice_F (11. Juni 2017)

Wieso? 

Schade, hab mich auf nen Aufbauthread gefreut...


----------



## desktop (11. Juni 2017)

Das Alti kommt vor August nicht als Frameset in XL. War mir zu lang.


----------



## whistlerdave (12. Juni 2017)

Slayer fans: I've got a nearly new 2017 Slayer 770, size small for sale. I'm in Aosta but travelling to Munich June 18. Let me know if you're interested. 4000 euros!! I'm travelling back to Canada and don't want to bring it. With receipts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (21. Juni 2017)

Hab das Slayer nun in L und XL Proberollen können. L ist mir definitiv zu klein/kompakt. Kommt nur XL in Frage. Ist natürlich aktuell nicht mehr lieferbar in gelb/blau. Muss man dann auf die neuen Modelle warten. Sollen wohl im August kommen.


----------



## lobstero (23. Juni 2017)

PALIKUL schrieb:


> Oder hat jeman schon mal von Trek das "Carbon Armor" ausprobiert, ist ja auch selbstklebend und sollte eigentlich auch zum aufkleben gehen?
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/0...ng-treks-carbon-armor-after-its-done-its-job/
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=182047;menu=1000,2,99,101



Das schaut doch recht stabil aus, ich wollte mir eigentlich das Teil von Ion holen aber werde das erstmal probieren! Schade das es da nix von Rocky gibt...


----------



## desktop (23. Juni 2017)

Da muss Rocky am Slayer meiner Meinung nach stark nachbessern was die Rohrprotektoren angeht. Ist für mich unverständlich an so nem Bike so nen pisseligen Schutz ran zu klatschen. Hab mir das ja live angeschaut. Witznummer ist das. Kann man nur hoffen, dass die neuen Modelle in ein paar Wochen dann was gescheites dran haben.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit Freitag nun auch im Besitz eines RM Slayer in der kleinsten Ausstattung. Habe bis dato nur die Guide R gegen eine Saint-Bremsanlage sowie das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er Race Face getauscht. Bis dato schwer begeistert von dem Rad.

Da Fox wohl gegenwärtig Lieferschwierigkeiten hat (Float X2 mit Climb Switch Hebel / X2 Hebel) im metrischer Länge nicht lieferbar und mein Händler keinen Liefertermin benennen kann, muss der RS Deluxe erstmal drin bleiben. 
Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung, ob es den DHX 2 auch mit X2 Hebel und der 230er Baulänge gibt, oder geben wird?
Und würde dieser mit der Feder auch baulich in den Rahmen passen?
Wäre in Kombination mit dem X2-Hebel eine Überlegung wert.

Für Rückmeldungen wäre ich dankbar 

Beste Grüße aus dem Osnabrücker Land

Christoph


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2017)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit Freitag nun auch im Besitz eines RM Slayer in der kleinsten Ausstattung. Habe bis dato nur die Guide R gegen eine Saint-Bremsanlage sowie das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er Race Face getauscht. Bis dato schwer begeistert von dem Rad.
> 
> ...


Der Hebel ist überall nachrüstbar, egal ob X2 oder DHX2


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juni 2017)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es im Osnabrücker Raum so steil ist, das man vorn ein 30er Kettenblatt braucht   Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (25. Juni 2017)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit Freitag nun auch im Besitz eines RM Slayer in der kleinsten Ausstattung. Habe bis dato nur die Guide R gegen eine Saint-Bremsanlage sowie das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er Race Face getauscht. Bis dato schwer begeistert von dem Rad.
> 
> ...



Feder passt ganz bestimmt - bei einer Progression von 53% ! siehe: 




Aber der X2 performt so gut, sehe da keine Notwendigkeit. Mal davon abgesehen dass Feder wohl gerade "in" ist.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (25. Juni 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es im Osnabrücker Raum so steil ist, das man vorn ein 30er Kettenblatt braucht   Viel Spaß mit dem Rad



Du kannst ja gerne mal vorbei schauen im schönen Teutoburger Wald. Vielleicht erkennst du danach die Notwendigkeit, es sei denn du kommst aus dem Alpenraum


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juni 2017)

Ne, ich komm ausm Siegerland, komme hier aber momentan mit 34*11-42 wunderbar aus, in den deutschen Alpen klappt das eigentlich auch ganz gut... Im Teutoburger Wald war ich aber tatsächlich noch nicht fahren


----------



## ChriTheoBer (25. Juni 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ne, ich komm ausm Siegerland, komme hier aber momentan mit 34*11-42 wunderbar aus, in den deutschen Alpen klappt das eigentlich auch ganz gut... Im Teutoburger Wald war ich aber tatsächlich noch nicht fahren



Der Eine machts mit Kraft, der Andere über die Kurbeldrehzahl.


----------



## PALIKUL (1. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Trek Carbon Armor funktioniert recht gut, jetzt muss es nur noch "Schützen" macht aber ein soliden Eindruck...


----------



## Svensaar30 (6. Juli 2017)

Bezugsquelle?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2017)

Was wiegt ein Rahmen mit Dämpfer in M?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (21. Juli 2017)

Inzwischen sind die ersten 2018er Slayer Framesets eingetroffen. 
Wunderschön!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind die ersten 2018er Slayer Framesets eingetroffen.
> Wunderschön!


Farben,  Fotos, Änderungen?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (21. Juli 2017)

DPX2 Dämpfer

Die Farben sind sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (21. Juli 2017)

mal eben fix gemacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> mal eben fix gemacht


DANKE. 
Jetzt mit DPX?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (21. Juli 2017)

Ja!


----------



## desktop (21. Juli 2017)

Bin ja eigentlich kein großer Fan von schwarzen Frames. Aber das neue Slayer schaut schon edel aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Ja!


Schade


----------



## hugolost (21. Juli 2017)

Schwarz könnte mir gefallen, Aber nicht für den Preis.


----------



## Svensaar30 (21. Juli 2017)

Bilder


----------



## FastForward58 (22. Juli 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind die ersten 2018er Slayer Framesets eingetroffen.
> Wunderschön!



Stell doch bitte ein paar Bilder ein und lass uns teil haben


----------



## FastForward58 (22. Juli 2017)

@MiJo-Bikes, ok sorry,  hatte die Bilder weiter oben übersehen. Das schwarze ist geil, aber das neon gelb gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (23. Juli 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> @MiJo-Bikes, ok sorry,  hatte die Bilder weiter oben übersehen. Das schwarze ist geil, aber das neon gelb gefällt mir gar nicht.




Es ist kein Neon Gelb sondern eher ein sehr helles grün. Erst in der prallen Sonne wirkt es gelb.
Sieht wirklich super aus!


----------



## FastForward58 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand einen Hinterbau brauchen? Würde ich für 250 abgeben, ist Tip Top.


 Durch einen Versicherungsschaden blieb mir der Hinterbau über. Ein älterer Herr hatte
mein Rocky unsanft zur Seite gestellt und das Bike dabei umgeworfen, leider nahm dabei mein Hauptrahmen schaden und Hr. X musste den Schaden über seine Versicherung regulieren. Da es aktuell noch keine Ersatzteile für die neue Generation Slayer gibt habe ich mir einen komplett neuen Rahmen kaufen müssen, leider musste ich hierfür selbst noch was drauf legen. Das über gebliebene Teil würde ich nun verkaufen.


Schwinge unten
Neupreis ca.600€
Mein Preis 250€
Hinterbau ist über alle Rahmengrößen identisch


----------



## Dreamworks (25. Juli 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jemand einen Hinterbau brauchen? Würde ich für 250 abgeben, ist Tip Top.
> Anhang anzeigen 627457 Durch einen Versicherungsschaden blieb mir der Hinterbau über. Ein älterer Herr hatte
> ...


Das klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht gut. Das ein so teurer Rahmen nach einem "Umfallen" zerstört ist spricht nicht gerade für Carbon. Muss ich doch ein Alti in Alu nehmen hm


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juli 2017)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Das klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht gut. Das ein so teurer Rahmen nach einem "Umfallen" zerstört ist spricht nicht gerade für Carbon. Muss ich doch ein Alti in Alu nehmen hm


Zumal die Sitzstreben auch zerstört sein müssten???


----------



## FastForward58 (26. Juli 2017)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Das klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht gut. Das ein so teurer Rahmen nach einem "Umfallen" zerstört ist spricht nicht gerade für Carbon. Muss ich doch ein Alti in Alu nehmen hm



 Oh mein Gott, der Rahmen war natürlich nicht zerstört!!! Ich hab von einem Schaden gesprochen, einem sehr unschönen Kratzer am Oberrohr entlang. 
Bitte hier nix falsch verstehen,  nein aber wenn ein Mann mein neues Rad beschädigt möchte ich dafür Ersatz. 
Eben weil das Rad so "günstig" ist. Also den Rahmen hätte man natürlich weiterfahren können.


----------



## FastForward58 (26. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zumal die Sitzstreben auch zerstört sein müssten???


 
Nein den geht es gut. Ebenfalls nicht zerstört. Wie kommt Ihr auf zerstört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (26. Juli 2017)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Nein den geht es gut. Ebenfalls nicht zerstört. Wie kommt Ihr auf zerstört?


Unglücklich ausgedrückt? 
Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen Kratzer und Schaden! Aber gut so ist es nun verständlich und man ist etwas beruhigt.


----------



## robbi_n (26. Juli 2017)

" Unsanft zur Seite gestellt " könnte ja auch mit nem Bagger gewesen sein


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (27. Juli 2017)

Wer Interesse an einem 2018er Slayer Frameset in L hat:
Ein Rahmen hat leider einen kleinen Kratzer in der linken Kettenstrebe. Ist wirklich nicht groß aber natürlich sichtbar siehe Foto.
Der Rahmen kann vergünstigt abgegeben werden. Bei Interesse bitte PN oder Email.


----------



## Patrice_F (28. Juli 2017)

Das Ding kann man ja praktisch nicht mehr gebrauchen, geb dir 500 Euro


----------



## bestmove (28. Juli 2017)

Da hat Patrice natürlich recht! Dennoch bin ich bereit auf 600 Euro zu erhöhen


----------



## Patrice_F (28. Juli 2017)

Und jetzt mal im ernst, was willst du für den Rahmen noch bzw. welchen Preisabschlag macht ihr da bei dem Kratzer?


----------



## robbi_n (29. Juli 2017)

Ich denke das läuft via PN, und das das kein ernstzunehmender Kratzer darstellt ist wohl auch klar. Das sieht nach einmal gefahren eh schlimmer aus , zumal der glänzende lack eher empfindlich ist wie ich finde.

Meins sieht zumindest nach 2 Rennen fies aus.

Aber kommt bald Ersatz


----------



## Patrice_F (4. August 2017)

Wieso man beim teuersten Slayer C90 eine billigste Alu Descendantkurbel für 80 Euro verbaut, ist schon fragwürdig bzw schon fast frech...


----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)

Vielleicht damit da endlich mal Platz zur CS ist.


----------



## Patrice_F (5. August 2017)

Hast mehr Bilder vom schwarzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)

Aber sicher


----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)

Danke an MiJo Bikes!!!


----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)




----------



## Stefan0103 (5. August 2017)

@desktop : Hast du das selbst aufgebaut oder sind das so die Original Farben von Rocky?

@Patrice_F u hast übrigens recht, Rocky baut irgendwie immer "murks" ein bei bestimmten Teilen. Auch der DPX Dämpfer ??? Hätten sie mal einen DHX2 angeboten, das hätte gepasst. Beim C90 Altitude ist auch so eine Kurbel von der Reihe drin. Der Händler tauscht die gegen die NextR bei seinem Bike aus.


----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)

Komplettbike, Slayer C70


----------



## Stefan0103 (5. August 2017)

Okay. Den Lenker finde ich persönlich optisch "suboptimal", aber das ist jetzt nur mein empfinden. Ansonsten schönes Bike. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Patrice_F (5. August 2017)

@desktop  Hey cooles Bike, schön ein 18er Modell zu sehen! Gefällt! Auch wenn ich wohl eher für die auffällige andere Farbe gegangen wäre. Lenker finde ich auch too much, sonst Top! Hast es gewogen?

@Stefan0103 ich finde den DPX2 nicht schlecht, das ist ja der Trail/Enduro Dämpfer, finde schon, dass der passt für das Slayer. Der X2 ist ja eigentlich ein DH Dämpfer... Allerdings geht mMn die Descendant Alu Kurbel (optisch) gar nicht. Beim Altitude ist wenigstens die Carbon Variante verbaut, da kann man noch ein Auge zudrücken (auch optisch). Auch die Guide Bremsen sind doch ein Witz auf dem Ding. Kurbel (ne Carbon X0 oder Raceface Carbon) und Bremsen (MT7) müssten getauscht werden, dann würds für mich passen. Beim Altitude sicher Bremsen (MT7) und evtl eben Kurbel (Carbon X0 oder Next R). Die Next R kostet aber das doppelte der X0 und ist nichtmal leichter...

Aber ist schon speziell, bis auf den Rahmen ist die komplette Ausstattung zwischen Slayer C90 und Altitude C90 annähernd gleich. Von dem Fahrwerk über den LRS bis hin zu den Bremsen und Dropperpost. Bin gespannt, wann die Seite mit den neuen Slayer geupdatet wird.


----------



## desktop (5. August 2017)

Ohne Pedale 13.8 in XL.


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. August 2017)

@Patrice_F
Also für mich ist das Slayer eher ein Freerider/Mini DH (so die Richtung Pivot Firebird, Nomad4 ... ), der auch sehr gut den Berg hochkommt. Natürlich wird das Slayer auch mit dem DPX Dämpfer super fahren, mir geht es nur um die Intention des Bikes und dem Preis den Rocky dafür haben will. 

Hier ist mal ein Antwort vom Rocky Product Manager warum das Slayer keinen Climbswitch hat:

_Kenneth Perras, Rocky Mountain Product Manager, responded:
“Regarding the climb switch on the Slayer 790 model, we felt the bike climbed well enough without including it as part of the OEM spec. . . .Regarding the fork, I chose the RC2 version of the Fox 36 as the best match to the Float X2 in the back. *The suspension package as a whole is meant to offer the best descending performance money can buy*. The FIT damper on the fork along with the highly adjustable Float X2 shock offers just a touch more support *through the rough stuff that the Slayer is intended to be ridden through*. This is not a slight on the FIT4 damper or the Float X, both with the 3 distinct trail settings, but rather creating a balanced ride front to back.”_

Wenn du so die MTBR Foren etwas quer liest, findest du immer wieder das der DPX zwar besser geworden ist, aber bei weitem nicht die Performance vom X2 hat im Downhill. Also für mich wird hier einfach nur Geld gespart. Die Begründung wird bestimmt sein, dass der X2 für viele Kunden zuviel des guten war (zu komplex usw.... ). 

Alles hier bezieht sich immer auf die Top Ausstattung. Ich mein beim Rahmen für 4200€ Liste kann man schon ein X2 oder noch besser optional eine DHX2 erwarten.

Der Bekannte hat am Altitude C90 die Bremse auch ersetzt  RSC fand er nicht so toll. Sollten Sie beim Slayer auf Sram wechseln, gehört da meiner Meinung nach die neue Code rein, wie bsp. auch beim Nomad 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (6. August 2017)

Ja hast schon Recht... naja mal schauen, wie die Tests so werden im 2018 vomSlayer. Der DHX2 Stahldämpfer wäre wirklich sehr geil im slayer.


----------



## desktop (7. August 2017)

Will die Achse hinten gegen eine mit chnellspanner tauschen. Weiß jemand was für ein tandard das ist am Slayer. Früher hatte Rocky ja mal shimano e thru.


----------



## desktop (7. August 2017)

Hat sich geklärt, ist shiimano Standard.


----------



## Sergibcn (26. August 2017)

Hi , anybody has found a rear hanger spare part at any shop?

Thanks


----------



## marg (26. August 2017)

Falls jemand einen super deluxe rc3 passend zum Slayer benötigt oder mal ausprobieren möchte, pn


----------



## fntms (31. August 2017)

Hat sich an dem Rahmen bis auf die Farbe noch irgendwas geändert?
Und wie sieht es beim Slayer mit den innenverlegten Zügen aus - haben die eine interne Führung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (31. August 2017)

Alles gleich bis auf Farbe und Dämpfer!
Interne Führung wie bei Santa Cruz gibt es nickt, die Verlegung ist trotzdem einfach. 
Aktuell gibt es 2017er Bike und Rahmen zu super Preisen. Bei Interesse bitte einfach mal anfragen!


----------



## fntms (31. August 2017)

Danke für die flotte Info. Geht mir in erster Linie nicht um die Verlegung, sondern das Klappern, wenn die Züge nicht auf Spannung sind.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (31. August 2017)

Die Züge werden durch die "Deckel" ganz gut gehalten und können daher leicht gespannt werden. Daher sollte es zu keinem Klappern kommen.


----------



## lakay (31. August 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ein richtig geiles Rad. Nur leider von der Preisgestaltung mit 4799 für das Einsteigermodell mit Einsteigerparts jenseits von gut und böse. Bye Rocky Mountain...


Jetzt kanns zu greifen 3200€ komplett bike, 730msl.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (31. August 2017)

Jetzt sind Schnäppchen zu machen, das stimmt.


----------



## marg (31. August 2017)

fntms schrieb:


> Hat sich an dem Rahmen bis auf die Farbe noch irgendwas geändert?
> Und wie sieht es beim Slayer mit den innenverlegten Zügen aus - haben die eine interne Führung?



angeblich soll doch jetzt am Hinterbau ein Loch für dieses Fox live Fahrwerk sein, oder nicht ? wie beim pivot 5.5

und klappern tut nix, mit noise protection verlegen
bei mir waren aber schon gummi aussenhüllen dabei
http://capgo.de/de/aussenhuellen_5/


----------



## fntms (1. September 2017)

Passt denn eine normale Pressfit Kurbel für 68/73 Pressfit in den Rahmen, oder ist das wieder was neues mit Boost-Breite?



lakay schrieb:


> Jetzt kanns zu greifen 3200€ komplett bike, 730msl.





MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Jetzt sind Schnäppchen zu machen, das stimmt.


Och jo, bei so einem Slayer 750 für 3500 könnte man durchaus schwach werden.


marg schrieb:


> angeblich soll doch jetzt am Hinterbau ein Loch für dieses Fox live Fahrwerk sein, oder nicht ? wie beim pivot 5.5
> 
> und klappern tut nix, mit noise protection verlegen
> bei mir waren aber schon gummi aussenhüllen dabei
> http://capgo.de/de/aussenhuellen_5/


Sehr cool, werde mir mal ein paar Meter davon bestellen.
Nicht verschraubte Kabeleingänge klapperten bisher bei allen meinen Rahmen ohne interne Führung. Egal ob günstiges Alu oder hochpreisiger Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. September 2017)

Danke neee- lieber irgendwann ein Alu Altitude. Carbon als Werkstoff stehe ich nun mal kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## marg (2. September 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Danke neee- lieber irgendwann ein Alu Altitude. Carbon als Werkstoff stehe ich nun mal kritisch gegenüber.


Nur keine Angst.....

Hält mehr als alu

Und für die restlichen Zweifel bitte das video schauen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. September 2017)

marg schrieb:


> Nur keine Angst.....
> 
> Hält mehr als alu
> 
> Und für die restlichen Zweifel bitte das video schauen


Mir gehts eher um die Recylingmöglichkeiten, die Arbeitsbedingung in vielen carbonherstellenden Fabriken in Südostasien etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (5. September 2017)

Einige Slayer 2018 Rahmen sind mittlerweile auf Lager. 
IBC Sonderpreis auf Anfrage.


----------



## joka68 (11. September 2017)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Mir gehts eher um die Recylingmöglichkeiten, die Arbeitsbedingung in vielen carbonherstellenden Fabriken in Südostasien etc.



 Klar. Alurahmen und der Rest vom Bike werden zu 100% von der Gewerkschaft überwacht hergestellt. Ei ei ei. 
Wenn ich mir so einen Rahmen kaufe dann mach ich mir maximal über den Wiederverkauf Gedanken aber ganz sicher nicht über das Recycling.
Typen gibts. Unglaublich.


----------



## Stefan0103 (11. September 2017)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bild vom "alten" 2017 Slayer. Immer noch ein geiles Bike um es entspannt hoch zu treten und runter zu ballern. Je steiler und ruppiger umso mehr ist es in seinem Element. Obwohl es immer noch sehr verspielt ist


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. September 2017)

joka68 schrieb:


> Klar. Alurahmen und der Rest vom Bike werden zu 100% von der Gewerkschaft überwacht hergestellt. Ei ei ei.
> Wenn ich mir so einen Rahmen kaufe dann mach ich mir maximal über den Wiederverkauf Gedanken aber ganz sicher nicht über das Recycling.
> Typen gibts. Unglaublich.


Unglaublich, wa? Es gibt Menschen mit mehr Hirn als du.


----------



## robbi_n (12. September 2017)

Am Wochenende in Südtirol, Wetter war mehr als bescheiden. Rad war aber dafür umso besser


----------



## marg (12. September 2017)

was hast du denn für Reifengröße drauf ?
2,5oder 2,6 ? sehen fett aus
hab selbst den 2,5er Shorty WT vorne, aber wirkt bei weitem nicht so fett


----------



## robbi_n (12. September 2017)

marg schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Reifengröße drauf ?
> 2,5oder 2,6 ? sehen fett aus
> hab selbst den 2,5er Shorty WT vorne, aber wirkt bei weitem nicht so fett




Hinten normal 2.3 DHF und vorne DHR2 in 2.8 auf Felgen mit 30er Maulweite. Der Shorty ist geil aber hat mir einen zu hohen Rollwiderstand. Grippt so ganz gut 

Edith, habe eben bemerkt das es oben 35mm Maulweite sein soll, Sorry für den fehler.


----------



## Jabba81 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir jemand sagen ob Räder mit diesen Dimensionen in's Slayer passen?

Vorne würde ich dann evtl einen 2,8er Reifen montieren, hinten wirds wohl bei 2,5 bleiben...


----------



## marg (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja passt 
Hab selbst die ibis 741 drin
35mm innenweite
Hinten den DHF, vorne den Shorty beide in 2,5 
Vorne ist aber platz, da sollte ein 2.8 auch wohl reinpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (4. Oktober 2017)

Super, Vielen Dank... Dann wird also jetzt bestellt


----------



## robbi_n (4. Oktober 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob Räder mit diesen Dimensionen in's Slayer passen?
> 
> Vorne würde ich dann evtl einen 2,8er Reifen montieren, hinten wirds wohl bei 2,5 bleiben...



Ich fahre vorne einen 2.8er Maxxis DHR2 mit 35mm Maulweite ( sehe grad das ich mich oben verschrieben habe, da sollte es auch 35 mm heissen, Sorry ), breite kein Problem, höhe knapp aber geht ohne weiteres, zumindest bei Rockshox, bei Fox weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Oktober 2017)

Cool, Danke!!


----------



## gutschik (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei meinem Slayer ließ sich die hintere 12mm Steckachse nicht mehr drehen. Hab beim Ausbau gezogen wie ein Ochse, schließlich ist sie dann abgebrochen. Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich eine neue passende Achse inkl. Nut bekommen kann? 
Am Besten nicht das Original, sondern etwas das besser der Korrosion standhält.
P.S.: habe die Achse beim Einbau natürlich gefettet und mit 12NM angezogen


----------



## desktop (10. Oktober 2017)

Die Achse ist auch bei mir super schwergängig. Die dreht sich ja auf der anderen Seite in diese Axel Nut. Die war schon nach dem ersten Ausbau im Arsch. Die hatten da soviel Loctite inndirse Nut gehauen, dass das bis aufs Gewinde der Achse gelaufen war.


----------



## gutschik (13. Oktober 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Die Achse ist auch bei mir super schwergängig. Die dreht sich ja auf der anderen Seite in diese Axel Nut. Die war schon nach dem ersten Ausbau im Arsch. Die hatten da soviel Loctite inndirse Nut gehauen, dass das bis aufs Gewinde der Achse gelaufen war.


Meine Achse war ebenfalls sehr schwergängig. hast du dann die selbe Nut & Achse wieder verbaut, oder gibt es da Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit meiner Achse


----------



## desktop (13. Oktober 2017)

Hab ne neue Nut bekommen. Die alte war im Eimer. Geht aber immer noch eher schwer. Beim rausdrehen der Achse macht es nette Geräusche.


----------



## marg (31. Oktober 2017)

Weiss zufällig jemand ob ich meine Dämpfer Buchsen vom Super Deluxe auch für den Fox X2 ( alternativ DPX2) nehmen kann ? Wollte mein Slayer etwas aufrüsten.....
Der super Deluxe hat ja oben in der Aufnahme die Kugellager?
Die Buchsen sehen irgendwie größer aus als beim Fox !
Vielleicht könnte auch jemand ein Bild schicken vom X2 mit Buchsen im Slayer ?

Danke


----------



## ernmar (10. November 2017)

Hast du die Kugellageraufnagme von dem Deluxe schon mal demontiert? Ich welcher Reihenfolge geht das denn? Kann man die Hülsen in denen die Kugellager sitzen abziehen?


----------



## ChriTheoBer (10. November 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hast du die Kugellageraufnagme von dem Deluxe schon mal demontiert? Ich welcher Reihenfolge geht das denn? Kann man die Hülsen in denen die Kugellager sitzen abziehen?



Hallo,

Genau das Problem habe ich heute auch. Haben jetzt neue Hülsen für den neuen Float X2 bestellt.
Aber dafür ist die hier heute schon mal rein gekommen.
Der Rest wird nächste Woche folgen....


----------



## ernmar (10. November 2017)

Wo hast du denn neue Hülsen herbekommen? Und dann presst du neue Kugellager in die Hülsen?


----------



## ChriTheoBer (10. November 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn neue Hülsen herbekommen? Und dann presst du neue Kugellager in die Hülsen?


Mein Schrauber hat was bestellt. Der hat wohl Kontakt zu nem Vertriebler von Bikeaction. Wie Die Teile jetzt genau aussehen, bzw. diese sich schimpfen kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
Bin froh wenn die Kiste nächste Woche wieder fit ist


----------



## Jumpy10 (10. November 2017)

Servus zusammen

Bald sollte mein Slayer 90 ausgeliefert werden.
Steige von einem Norco Range C7.2 2015 um. Das habe ich vor einem Monat bereits verkauft.
Aktuell habe ich von meinem Händler ein Slayer 730. Die Geo ist finde ich richtig geil. Nur die Komponenten welche auf dem 730er verbaut sind, sind sehr basic...
Daher ist die Vorfreude sehr gross auf das 90er...

Weiss jemand was für eine Kurbel da genau verbaut sein wird?


----------



## ChriTheoBer (11. November 2017)

Jumpy10 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Bald sollte mein Slayer 90 ausgeliefert werden.
> Steige von einem Norco Range C7.2 2015 um. Das habe ich vor einem Monat bereits verkauft.
> ...





Jumpy10 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Bald sollte mein Slayer 90 ausgeliefert werden.
> Steige von einem Norco Range C7.2 2015 um. Das habe ich vor einem Monat bereits verkauft.
> ...



SRAM Descendent 7k Eagle 34T

Findest du aber auch in jeder Partlist im Netz.


----------



## marg (11. November 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hast du die Kugellageraufnagme von dem Deluxe schon mal demontiert? Ich welcher Reihenfolge geht das denn? Kann man die Hülsen in denen die Kugellager sitzen abziehen?


Hab den deluxe mal ausgebaut, aber die buchsen mit den Lagern bekomme ich so nicht einfach raus. 
Zumindest nicht mit Handkraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (11. November 2017)

Genau an dem Punkt stehe ich auch gerade. Habe es auch schon mit Zange und Schraubstock versucht. Da bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## marg (11. November 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Genau an dem Punkt stehe ich auch gerade. Habe es auch schon mit Zange und Schraubstock versucht. Da bewegt sich nichts.


Ja genau das wollte ich vermeiden, hab keine Lust da mit gewalt dran zu gehen. 
Hab ne mail an rocky gesendet. Denke 1-2 tage erhalte ich eine Antwort! 
Ausser der Mijo hilft uns vorher weiter ?


----------



## Jumpy10 (11. November 2017)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> SRAM Descendent 7k Eagle 34T
> 
> Findest du aber auch in jeder Partlist im Netz.



Soweit bin ich auch schon gekommen...
Ich finde nur nirgends infos über diese 7k Kurbel...


----------



## marg (11. November 2017)

Jumpy10 schrieb:


> Ich finde nur nirgends infos über diese 7k Kurbel..


ist doch egal, die ist so hässlich, das wäre das erste was ausgetauscht werden würde


----------



## Stefan0103 (12. November 2017)

Optisch sehen die Buchsen auf deinem Rock Shox genauso aus wie auf meinem X2 bzw. auch auf den anderen aktuellen Fox DPS/DPX2 vom Altitude oder Instinct. Wahrscheinlich kannst du die einfach "rausziehen". Werden aber wohl ordentlich Kratzer entstehen. Ich denke du bekommst es als Ersatzteil vielleicht von Bikeaction/Händler wenn da nicht, dann von Fox. Sag einfach Sie sind dir bei der Fahrt rausgefallen .


----------



## ernmar (12. November 2017)

Gemäß dieser Darstellung sind die Buchsen mit den Kugellagern einfach auf den Bolzen aufgepresst bzw. in das Dämpferauge. Also müssten sie sich mit bissl Kraft auch entfernen lassen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (12. November 2017)

@ernmar
Weißt du ob es die Teile direkt von Fox gibt bzw. auch in 30mm. Ich meine bei Rocky sind es ~40mm.


----------



## ernmar (12. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung wo man die Teile herbekommt. Für mich ist das Slayer das erste Bike mit einer solchen Lagerrung. Bisher hatte ich immer konventionelle Buchsen von Huber verbaut. Vielleicht kann man dort aber auch mal nachfragen ob er sowas herstellen kann/will.

Habe den Screenshot nur aus dem Slayer TechManual von bikeaction.


----------



## Stefan0103 (12. November 2017)

Bei allen neuen Rockies ist das so. Bei Rock Shox kannst du es ja mit dem "Bearing-Eyelet" direkt bestellen. Wahrscheinlich hat Rocky es damals gemacht, weil es von Fox noch nichts gab und Sie aber wegen dem hohen Anti-Squat es mehr oder weniger brauchten. Jetzt ist es wohl Standard bei Rocky. Bei Fox soll es wohl ab Anfang 2018 entsprechende Hardware dafür geben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Huber solche Buchsen anfertigt. Naja, bräuchte ein paar in 8x30mm fürs Nomad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan0103 (13. November 2017)

Ich hab nochmal was im MTBR Forum dazu gelesen. Man soll wohl zuerst die Lager entfernen, danach soll es dann "relativ" einfach sein.


----------



## ernmar (13. November 2017)

ok, und wie bekomme ich diese raus? muss ich ja rausziehen, oder?


----------



## Stefan0103 (13. November 2017)

Gibt es ein Werkzeug für. Google mal nach "bearing puller". Ansonsten ab damit zum Rocky Händler, oder ein neues kaufen wenn du den Dämpfer öfter mal wechseln willst.

Hier mal die Original Texte:

Q:
Hi All
Just got hold of a dhx2 and want to replace the dpx2 that came stock.
Does anyone have some advice for removing the shock eyelet bearing houses so I can transfer them across without damaging.

A: You can use a blind bearing puller is what I've been told by Rocky. I only had to remove mine when fox did the service on the shock. Otherwise I would leave them in and I would just buy another set of the eyelet bearings from rockys site that way you don't have to go through the process each time you change shocks.

Q:
Does that mean use the bearing puller for bearing then the housing or will it all pull out together?

A:
Nope separate, so pull the bearings then the sleeve between them will slide out then pull the cups. I have also heard you can use a small jewelers flathead and tap on the outside (or maybe inside where they meet together) then keep working your way up in size flatheads then try wiggling with a wrench once its most of the way out.


----------



## Stefan0103 (13. November 2017)

Ach hier noch der Link auf der Rocky Seite:

https://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/bearing-eyelet-kit-slayer

Sind ausverkauft . Vielleicht liegen ja bei Bike Action noch ein paar rum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2017)

Mal bei FOX angerufen?


----------



## marg (16. November 2017)

Joa
Also laut Rocky soll man auch den bearing puller benutzen, aber da hole ich mir für 40€ lieber ein neues bearing eyelet kit und kann beide Dämpfer benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (17. November 2017)

Hat mal jemand den LRS aus dem 770er von 2017 gewogen? 
Also den mit den Notubes Felgen und XT Naben.


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. November 2017)

Ich habe heute mal zusammen mit meinem Händler versucht das Teil vom X2 abzumachen. Keine Chance. Würde nur noch Rohe Gewalt helfen. Der Blind Bearing Puller hat nicht genug Flöche um die Buchse raus zuziehen wegen der Hülse. Einspannen im Schraubstock und rausdrehen auch keine Chance. Von meiner Seite kann ich nur empfehlen neu kaufen.


----------



## ernmar (17. November 2017)

Tolle Erfindung :-/
Bis jetzt war es ja auch viel zu einfach für den Endkunden mal den Dämpfer zu tauschen.


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. November 2017)

Naja, der Mensch von B...Ac...n hatte auch gar nicht verstanden warum wir den mal den Dämpfer in ein anderes Bike verbauen wollten, nach dem Motto "Ja... das kann man machen..." oder eventuell auch "wie jemand will auch mal was anderes als ein Rocky fahren"


----------



## ChriTheoBer (17. November 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal zusammen mit meinem Händler versucht das Teil vom X2 abzumachen. Keine Chance. Würde nur noch Rohe Gewalt helfen. Der Blind Bearing Puller hat nicht genug Flöche um die Buchse raus zuziehen wegen der Hülse. Einspannen im Schraubstock und rausdrehen auch keine Chance. Von meiner Seite kann ich nur empfehlen neu kaufen.



Hallo, 

So ist es meinem Schrauber auch ergangen. 
Daher das Bauteil neu bestellt. 

Naja....immerhin ist jetzt wieder alles an seinem Platz. 
Morgen soll mal ein wenig an den Knöpfchen gedreht werden...

Angenehmen Abend zusammen


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. November 2017)

Naja, verkauf ich jetzt halt den Rahmen komplett mit X2. Richtig ärgern würde ich mich wenn ich mir ein 2018er Frameset geholt hätte und wollte den DXP2 im Bikemarkt verkaufen für ein Upgrade auf ein X2/DHX2. Wenn ich so an die ganzen anderen Rockies denke, wo jemand vielleicht upgraden möchte ...


Also ich hab mal noch kurz recherchiert. Damit hat man eventuell eine Chance






Der in größe 8-12mm oder 6-10mm das könnte gehen.

https://www.amazon.de/Kukko-21-2-Innenauszieher-Ø-14-19/dp/B000ZECJMS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510949733&sr=8-1&keywords=kukko+innenauszieher&dpID=31IpUDXpOrL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1


----------



## Ev1denz (18. November 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bild vom "alten" 2017 Slayer. Immer noch ein geiles Bike um es entspannt hoch zu treten und runter zu ballern. Je steiler und ruppiger umso mehr ist es in seinem Element. Obwohl es immer noch sehr verspielt ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 642694


Welchem Bike würdest du den Vorzug geben:
Rocky Mountain Slayer (2018) oder dem MONDRAKER DUNE RR (2018)?
(blöde Frage an einen RM-Fahrer , ich weiß)
Aber ich schwanke gerade zwischen den beiden


----------



## Stefan0103 (18. November 2017)

Ich fahr ja kein Rocky mehr 

Wenn du Spaß haben willst auf dem Trail ist Rocky mit Sicherheit immer Top. Wenn dein Fokus eher auf Race liegt würde ich das Mondraker nehmen. Beim Slayer lieber ein 2017er Frameset aus dem Ausverkauf und bei dem X2 den Climb Switch nachrüsten als ein 2018er mit dem DPX2. Außnahme, die Farben gefallen dir gar nicht oder aber du willst es leicht aufbauen und die DH Performance ist dir nicht wichtig -> aber dann lieber ein Altitude gleich nehmen oder Foxy und was es dann da noch so alles gibt.

PS. Bei komplett Bike Rocky ist dann wahrscheinlich die 2018er Option von den Komponenten besser (12fach), am besten halt selber aufbauen.


----------



## Ev1denz (18. November 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja kein Rocky mehr
> 
> Wenn du Spaß haben willst auf dem Trail ist Rocky mit Sicherheit immer Top. Wenn dein Fokus eher auf Race liegt würde ich das Mondraker nehmen. Beim Slayer lieber ein 2017er Frameset aus dem Ausverkauf und bei dem X2 den Climb Switch nachrüsten als ein 2018er mit dem DPX2. Außnahme, die Farben gefallen dir gar nicht oder aber du willst es leicht aufbauen und die DH Performance ist dir nicht wichtig -> aber dann lieber ein Altitude gleich nehmen oder Foxy und was es dann da noch so alles gibt.
> 
> PS. Bei komplett Bike Rocky ist dann wahrscheinlich die 2018er Option von den Komponenten besser (12fach), am besten halt selber aufbauen.



Danke @Stefan0103 !
Bin nicht auf eine Racebike aus, Trails schreddern , Bikepark , aber auch hochpedalieren sind meine Präferenzen.
Downhill-Performance ist mir aber schon wichtig.
Bei den MONDRAKER schreckt mich der Reach etwas ab, aber man steht natürlich auch gut damit im Bike.


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. Dezember 2017)

Moin,
ich fahre zwar kein Slayer im Moment, aber falls jemand über Coil nachdenkt in seinem ...

https://www.facebook.com/pushindustr...5925115062103/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (16. Dezember 2017)

Sehr geil
Wenn dann richtig pimpen
War gestern noch aufs push's Seite
Da gabs noch keinen 11/6 fürs Slayer ?


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. Dezember 2017)

Paar Tage noch dann wirst du Ihn ordern können. Hat beim Yeti und Calling damals auch noch knapp eine Woche gedauert.


----------



## marg (16. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Coil Kit von Push für sämtlichr Gabeln?

Klingt auch spannend 

*ACS3 Fork Coil Conversion Kit *
*https://www.pushindustries.com/pages/acs-fork-models*


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. Dezember 2017)

Jup, hab meins über TF Tuned bestellt und beim Service+MST Tuning bei meiner 36er direkt von Fahrrad Fahrwerk einbauen lassen. Bin halt leider aufgrund meiner Schulter nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen. Aber die ganz kleine Testrunde war super damit. Mehrgewicht mit der schwarzen Feder sind bei mir um die ~330 Gramm.


----------



## marg (16. Dezember 2017)

Das Mehrgewicht hat mich jetzt auch interessiert 
330g sind ja vollkommen akzeptabel


----------



## marg (17. Dezember 2017)

War eigentlich mit dem Fast 3way kit am liebäugeln, aber jetzt bin ich im Zwiespalt mit dem ACS3 von push
Preislich ist ja nicht der Riesen Unterschied.....

Bei push aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar für ne 170er Lyrik
Bei tf tuned ist es nur für die Fox gelistet


----------



## Stefan0103 (17. Dezember 2017)

Push hat das für die Lyrik/Yari erst vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt. Am Anfang war es nur für die 36er und Pike angekündigt. Die Nachfrage ist wohl doch immens. Gibt ja jetzt auch die MRP Coil/Helm als Gabeln. Kannst du bestimmt in kürze ordern, auch über TF Tuned.


----------



## robbi_n (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ACS3 Kit ist aber nicht für 180mm Yari/Lyrik gelistet, weiss einer ob es das geben wird ?


----------



## marg (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte eventuelll noch was hilfreiches um das eyelet kit vom Slayer Dämpfer zu demontieren

hier der link zur PDF
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...0000005361_rev_a_2018_super_deluxe_coil_1.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muetze86 (4. Januar 2018)

Meins in Custompaint


----------



## ChriTheoBer (12. Januar 2018)

Muetze86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682377
> Meins in Custompaint


Fährst du ne MT 8 am Enduro?


----------



## FastForward58 (12. Januar 2018)

Muetze86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682377
> Meins in Custompaint



Hi,
schönes Bike und cooler Paintjob. Was wiegt den Dein Slayer in diesem Aufbau und wo hast Du das Bike lackieren lassen?
Mfg
B.


----------



## Muetze86 (12. Januar 2018)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Fährst du ne MT 8 am Enduro?



Ja die MT8 reicht bei meinen 75kg vollkommen aus


----------



## Muetze86 (12. Januar 2018)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schönes Bike und cooler Paintjob. Was wiegt den Dein Slayer in diesem Aufbau und wo hast Du das Bike lackieren lassen?
> Mfg
> B.



Lackierung ist über
https://m.facebook.com/radhausammarkt.de/?locale2=de_DE
Von einem Holländischen Lacker

Gewicht: 12,8kg


----------



## der freed (12. Januar 2018)

@Muetze86 konntest du das offiziel machen, heißt mit Garantie oder wars das damit dann leider? Weil die Idee ist schon sehr geil, sieht optisch wirklich gut und gelungen aus. 
Krasses Gewicht auch, meins ist fast 1,5 Kg schwerer, allerdings mit Maxxis 2ply Reifen und HR mit SV21F Schlauch, die Felge ist zu verdellt für Tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muetze86 (13. Januar 2018)

Ja wenn die das bei dem Lacker machen gibt es weiterhin Garantie wurde vom Rocky Brand Manager abgenommen 

Sonst hätte ich das nicht gemacht


----------



## ernmar (24. Januar 2018)

Löst sich euer geklebter Kettenstrebenschutz eigentlich auch? Hab den jetzt mit Kabelbindern fixiert, da er immer nach zwei Tagen wieder abgelöst war.


----------



## marg (24. Januar 2018)

Nö

Hatte aber von Anfang an noch einen extra Kettenstrebenschutz drüber gemacht


----------



## gutschik (29. Januar 2018)

Muetze86 schrieb:


> Ja wenn die das bei dem Lacker machen gibt es weiterhin Garantie wurde vom Rocky Brand Manager abgenommen
> 
> Sonst hätte ich das nicht gemacht


Darf man fragen was das dort gekostet hat (gern auch als PM)

Außerdem würde mich brennend interessieren, ob die Qualität der Lackierung besser ist als die Originale, die m.E. erhebliches Verbesserungspotential hat. 

Und gibt es noch mehr Fotos ??


----------



## Muetze86 (29. Januar 2018)

@gutschik 
Was genau stört dich am Original Lack ?
Hatte noch kein Rocky ohne Custom Farbe


----------



## Muetze86 (29. Januar 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2228962


----------



## Muetze86 (29. Januar 2018)

Mein erstes Rockyselber Lackierer


----------



## sevman (30. Januar 2018)

Sieht hölle aus! Was hat der Spaß gekostet


----------



## turbotom66 (2. Februar 2018)

BraRook schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, also sollte es da keine Probleme mit der Eagle geben....


Hi,

eine Frage zum Schaltauge für die Eagle. Ich komme die nächsten Tage auch an einen 2017er Slayer Rahmen. Allerdings war an dem Bike Shimano XT verbaut. Wo bekomme ich jetzt ein Schaltauge für die Eagle her? Hätte schon etwas gesurft, aber irgendwie find ich nicht das Richtige. Für Ideen oder Verweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## der freed (2. Februar 2018)

Beim Rocky Händler um die Ecke anrufen. 
Sollten die auf Lager haben, einfach mal in einem Laden anrufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbotom66 (2. Februar 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Beim Rocky Händler um die Ecke anrufen.
> Sollten die auf Lager haben, einfach mal in einem Laden anrufen...


Alles klar. Danke für die Info.


----------



## turbotom66 (2. Februar 2018)

Muetze86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682377
> Meins in Custompaint


saugeile Farbe!


----------



## gutschik (2. Februar 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Frage zum Schaltauge für die Eagle. Ich komme die nächsten Tage auch an einen 2017er Slayer Rahmen. Allerdings war an dem Bike Shimano XT verbaut. Wo bekomme ich jetzt ein Schaltauge für die Eagle her? Hätte schon etwas gesurft, aber irgendwie find ich nicht das Richtige. Für Ideen oder Verweise wäre ich dankbar.



ich glaube ich habe ein standard schaltauge übrig und würde gegen dein dm tauschen, wenn du magst


----------



## turbotom66 (5. Februar 2018)

Danke wurde leider nichts mit dem Slayer Deal. Evtl. werd ich mir dann doch das „günstige“ 730 MSL holen.....


----------



## marg (5. Februar 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Danke wurde leider nichts mit dem Slayer Deal. Evtl. werd ich mir dann doch das „günstige“ 730 MSL holen.....


Dann hol dir lieber das 750er 
Bessere Ausstattung


----------



## turbotom66 (5. Februar 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Dann hol dir lieber das 750er
> Bessere Ausstattung


ja schon, aber ich hab schon eine gewisse Vorstellung wie ich das Slayer aufbaue. Also 730 kaufen und die O-Parts dann verkaufen. Das meiste hab ich ja schon zusammen.


----------



## marg (6. Februar 2018)

Das gleiche habe ich auch gemacht 
Von meinem 750er ist auch nur noch der rahmen und Gabel übrig geblieben 
Aber das 730 hat eine wesentliche schlechtere Ausstattung, da wirds schwerer die Teile zu verkaufen 
Alleine der Mehrpreis für Dämpfer und gabel lohnt 
Finde ich


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Februar 2018)

Das 730 lohnt wirklich nur wenn man es dann auch so fahren möchte. Als Basis für zukünftige Upgrades ist das 750 besser geeignet.


----------



## turbotom66 (6. Februar 2018)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Das 730 lohnt wirklich nur wenn man es dann auch so fahren möchte. Als Basis für zukünftige Upgrades ist das 750 besser geeignet.


Danke für die Tipps. Habe soeben einen neuen 17er Slayer Rahmen gefunden für 3360,-- € nicht ganz billig, aber da werde ich zuschlagen. ) Also kein Geschiss mit Teilen ist mir auch lieber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Februar 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Habe soeben einen neuen 17er Slayer Rahmen gefunden für 3360,-- € nicht ganz billig, aber da werde ich zuschlagen. ) Also kein Geschiss mit Teilen ist mir auch lieber.....




Welche Größe suchst Du denn?


----------



## turbotom66 (6. Februar 2018)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Welche Größe suchst Du denn?


Large


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (6. Februar 2018)

Soll/muss es ein 2017er sein?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2018)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Soll/muss es ein 2017er sein?


Kannst du deine Geschäfte nicht per PM mschen?


----------



## marg (6. Februar 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Habe soeben einen neuen 17er Slayer Rahmen gefunden für 3360,-- € nicht ganz billig, aber da werde ich zuschlagen. ) Also kein Geschiss mit Teilen ist mir auch lieber.....


Die 2017er gibs doch überall für 2899 oder 2999€

Oder überall ausverkauft?


----------



## turbotom66 (6. Februar 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Die 2017er gibs doch überall für 2899 oder 2999€
> 
> Oder überall ausverkauft?


alles weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe evtl auch noch das ein oder andere 018er Komplettrad über, muss ich mal schauen die Tage was ich fahren will und was wegkann.


----------



## turbotom66 (6. Februar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich habe evtl auch noch das ein oder andere 018er Komplettrad über, muss ich mal schauen die Tage was ich fahren will und was wegkann.


Danke wollte nur das 17er Slayer.


----------



## turbotom66 (9. Februar 2018)

Hey Jungs,

hat von euch einer noch einen FOX X2 CS für´s Slayer abzugeben?


----------



## marg (9. Februar 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hat von euch einer noch einen FOX X2 CS für´s Slayer abzugeben?



PM
An mich


----------



## toschi85 (10. Februar 2018)

Hi 

Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 17er Slayer. Der Rahmen kam ohne Dämpfer und ich hab mir nun nen DHX2 bestelllt der bald kommen sollte. Für oben hab ich mir schon das Bushing set bestellt. Hat einer zufällig das Buchsenmaß für unten? Kann das irgendwie nirgends finden  

Danke schon mal.


----------



## marg (10. Februar 2018)

schigo3377 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 17er Slayer. Der Rahmen kam ohne Dämpfer und ich hab mir nun nen DHX2 bestelllt der bald kommen sollte. Für oben hab ich mir schon das Bushing set bestellt. Hat einer zufällig das Buchsenmaß für unten? Kann das irgendwie nirgends finden
> 
> Danke schon mal.


Sind glaube ich keine normalen standard Buchsen, die haben aussen eine größere Auflagefläche wegen der Geometrieverstellung
Würde mich da an rockyhändler richten, oder von Huber welche drehen lassen.


----------



## marg (10. Februar 2018)

Und die sind universell für fox und RS
Bei RS haben die dann eine art Gummiring (Abdichtung) dabei
Weil bei Fox ja die Gleitbuchsen auf dem Auge aufliegen

Aber hab auf der rocky Seite keine gelistet gesehen ??...


----------



## toschi85 (10. Februar 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Und die sind universell für fox und RS
> Bei RS haben die dann eine art Gummiring (Abdichtung) dabei
> Weil bei Fox ja die Gleitbuchsen auf dem Auge aufliegen
> 
> Aber hab auf der rocky Seite keine gelistet gesehen ??...




Das ist gerade auch mein Problem. Das obere set hab ich direkt bei Rocky bestellt. Für unten kann ich aber nirgends was finden.


----------



## marg (10. Februar 2018)

Also Einbaumaß unten beträgt 52mm 
Im Notfall von Huber welche anfertigen lassen 
Maße kann ich dir dann durchgeben
Ich würde aber erstmal Rocky selber anschreiben 
Gucken was die sagen


----------



## toschi85 (12. Februar 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Also Einbaumaß unten beträgt 52mm
> Im Notfall von Huber welche anfertigen lassen
> Maße kann ich dir dann durchgeben
> Ich würde aber erstmal Rocky selber anschreiben
> Gucken was die sagen



Ah. Hab gerade gesehen das die beiden Distanzhalter mit der größeren Auflagefläche dabei sind. Dann bräuchte ich ja nur normale Fox Buchsen wo für die 10mm Achse passen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (12. Februar 2018)

So schauts für RS aus
Bei Fox entfallen die Gummi Dichtungen wenn man die Fox eigenen Gleitbuchsen verwendet


----------



## Jabba81 (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei BC gibt's ja momentan den X2 zu nem vernünftigen Preis:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...fer-230-x-65-mm-Modell-2017-Werkstatt-p61645/

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Slayer 770 damit aufzurüsten. Lohnt sich das überhaupt, resp. ist es überhaupt ein Upgrade?
Oder soll ich doch lieber beim RockShox Super Deluxe Debonair RC3 bleiben?

Hat jemand bereits beides gefahren und kann mir vielleicht ein Feedback dazu geben?

Vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## FastForward58 (1. März 2018)

Ops


----------



## marg (1. März 2018)

-


----------



## JuL (3. März 2018)

Schon frech, das auch noch direkt unter dem Link zu posten, in dem der Dämpfer für 330,-€ verkauft wurde. Auch wenn er im Bikemarkt damit der günstigste neue sein mag...
Für 330,-€ hätte ich auch gerne umgerüstet, so aber habe ich wenig Lust dir den Dämpfer für 500,-€ abzukaufen.


----------



## marg (3. März 2018)

Musst du ja auch nicht 
Hättest mir auch per pm sagen können 
Wenn noch Interesse dann melde dich und ich mache dir einen sehr guten Preis für einen nagelneuen Dämpfer


----------



## kneesliding (8. März 2018)

Servus!

Bin auch ab morgen besitzer einen 2018 Slayer 90!

Erste bike die ich bestellt habe ohne es gesehen zu haben!

Kurze frage, wie lange ist der Dropper post? 150mm oder 170mm?


----------



## turbotom66 (8. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Bin auch ab morgen besitzer einen 2018 Slayer 90!
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,80 m und fahre auch ein 18er Slayer mit 150 mm Dropper, Passt perfekt für mich.


----------



## kneesliding (8. März 2018)

Alles klar!

bin selbst 192cm und habe XL Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbotom66 (8. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> bin selbst 192cm und habe XL Bestellt.



dann wohl 170 mm Dropper.....


----------



## kneesliding (8. März 2018)

Nee... 

Der 2018 hat nur 150mm.


----------



## kneesliding (8. März 2018)

Servus,

welche Reifen habt ihr drauf?
Ich fahr an meinen Reign Procore. die Maxxis die dabei sind, sind mir mit Procore ein bisschen schwer. 
Dachte an Magic Mary 2.35, die sind etwa 250gr. liechter als die Maxxis.

Dachte ich frag mal nach was ihr so habt?


----------



## gutschik (9. März 2018)

2,5er maxxis dhf vorn und hinten auf a35 newmen felgen, tubeless. pro reifen ca. 1kg und letztes jahr keinen platten gehabt. [emoji106]


----------



## kneesliding (9. März 2018)

Fährt jemand 2.6 Reifen?


----------



## Jabba81 (9. März 2018)

Habe mir momentan vorne sogar den Minion DHF in 2.8 montiert 
Aber noch nicht gross Zeit zum Testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Home


----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Servus. 

Wie bekomme ich den Hinterrad axle raus? 
Irgendwie sitzt der bomben fest. 

Und ich will das axle nicht kaputt machen.

Links oder rechts gewinde?


----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Servus!

Hinterrad hat geklappt! der war sooooo fest gezogen... 

aber noch na frage... SRAM 1x12 Kettenblatt vorne.
34T ist wohl für Touren bissl zu viel...

hat ihr mit 30T vorne erfahrung?


----------



## Jabba81 (10. März 2018)

Also ich hab ein 32er Kettenblatt und nur Shimano 11:46 und das reicht völlig für Touren.
Mit Eagle würde ich auch nicht unter 32 gehen, sonst bist und in der Fläche am Strampeln wie ein Hamster...


----------



## Jumpy10 (10. März 2018)

Ich habe im Januar mein 15er Norco Range C7.2 in den Ruhestand verabschiedet und fahre nun ein Slayer 90.
Ich bin 167cm gross und habe mich wieder für ein S Rahmen entschieden.
Bis jetzt bin ich rund 200km damit gefahren und bin voll zufrieden damit.
Folgende Änderungen wurden seit Anfang vorgenommen:
Laufräder: Dt Swiss EX511, Hope Pro4 Naben & Dt Swiss Competition Speichen
Bremsen: Sram Code RSC
Sattelstütze: Bikeyoke Revive 160mm
Kurbel: Sram XO1
Original Gabel und Dämpfer Decals.

Gewicht ist mit Pedalen und Supergravity Reifen genau 14.00kg.


----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Am Giant hatte ich auch Eagle mit 32T vorne.

Aber paar kumpels sagten 30T ist der "standard"
und mit 32T vorne ist man langsam unterwegs... glaube ich probiers erst mit 32T....


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hinterrad hat geklappt! der war sooooo fest gezogen...
> 
> ...



Fahr die Sram Eagle GX am
Jeffsy 29 mit 30T vorne und bin absolut zufrieden [emoji1303]

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jabba81 (10. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Am Giant hatte ich auch Eagle mit 32T vorne.
> 
> Aber paar kumpels sagten 30T ist der "standard"
> und mit 32T vorne ist man langsam unterwegs... glaube ich probiers erst mit 32T....



Probier mal die ovalen Kettenblätter, ich habe momentan ein absolutblack drauf, find ich absolut der Hammer!!


----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Auch 32T?


----------



## Jabba81 (10. März 2018)

Ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Jumpy10 schrieb:


> Laufräder: Dt Swiss EX511, Hope Pro4 Naben & Dt Swiss Competition Speichen



Hmmmm..... bist du damit zufreiden?


----------



## Jumpy10 (10. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmmmm..... bist du damit zufreiden?



Ja, definitiv.
Hatte die EX471 und Hope Pro 2 bereits 3 Jahre auf meinem alten Bike. Hab damit zirka 10‘000 km gemacht und hatte nie Probleme.
Probier jetzt mal die 30mm Innenweite da ich liebe weniger als mehr Luftdruck fahre...


----------



## kneesliding (10. März 2018)

Aber die Flow sind auch so breit .. 

Hmmm


----------



## Jumpy10 (10. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Aber die Flow sind auch so breit ..
> 
> Hmmm


Ja, aber wollte mich da nicht auf Tests einlassen....  Kenn die XTR Flow MK3 nicht und hab zu gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit den DT Swiss EX....


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2018)

EX kannst du blind kaufen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Am Giant hatte ich auch Eagle mit 32T vorne.
> 
> Aber paar kumpels sagten 30T ist der "standard"
> und mit 32T vorne ist man langsam unterwegs... glaube ich probiers erst mit 32T....


Wo soll das Problem liegen bei nem 34er vorne und nem 50er Ritzel hinten?
Wenn man damit bei Touren keinen Berg rauf kommt, würd ich persönlich eher was an der Fitness machen...


----------



## kneesliding (13. März 2018)

Schon mal 2000hm am tag auf na Enduro gessen mit 34T?


----------



## Patrice_F (13. März 2018)

Ne aber mit 32T - 42, geht auch... Wobei 500hm tragen angesagt war.

Schliesse mich da an, bei 27.5" und 34/50 sollte wirklich alles möglich sein...


----------



## Jabba81 (13. März 2018)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem liegen bei nem 34er vorne und nem 50er Ritzel hinten?
> Wenn man damit bei Touren keinen Berg rauf kommt, würd ich persönlich eher was an der Fitness machen...



Wieso gleich so stinkig? Komm doch mal zu uns in die Schweiz und mach mit mir eine Tour mit 1'600 Höhenmeter am Stück mit teilweise sehr steilen Aufstiegen, ich denke da kommst auch Du ans Limit mit den 34er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (13. März 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Wieso gleich so stinkig? Komm doch mal zu uns in die Schweiz und mach mit mir eine Tour mit 1'600 Höhenmeter am Stück mit teilweise sehr steilen Aufstiegen, ich denke da kommst auch Du ans Limit mit den 34er!


Seh ich nicht so. Bin auch aus der CH und nicht der Allerfitteste und mit 34/50 ist wie gesagt sehr viel machbar, auch bis zu 2000hm.

Ich weiss nicht, ob du per Zufall das Chörbschhorn in Davos kennst. Dort hat es zB einen kleinen Anstieg im letzten Drittel des gesamten Uphills, wo es abartig steil hochgeht. Dort bin ich mit 30T/46 hochgekommen, zwar mit einmal Fuss absetzen, aber das war dann grenzwertig, da bräuchts fast ein 28/50. Sonst würde mir spontan aber kein Abschnitt auf all den Trails in den Sinn kommen, wo die besagte Übersetzung nicht ausreichen sollte. Aber eben, hängt natürlich vom Fitnesszustand ab.


----------



## decay (13. März 2018)

Gut, dass es nur *eine* Übersetzung gibt, die richtig ist und man Physiognomie, Alter, Fitness, Gewicht, Gelände, Steigungen, Tagespensum vollkommen ausser acht lassen kann


----------



## kneesliding (13. März 2018)

34T ist eher für Park geignet... Topspeed hoch!

Aber strampeln hoch..... viel spass....Bei uns hier in der Pfalz sind die touren meistens um die 1500hm...


----------



## Jabba81 (13. März 2018)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so. Bin auch aus der CH und nicht der Allerfitteste und mit 34/50 ist wie gesagt sehr viel machbar, auch bis zu 2000hm.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob du per Zufall das Chörbschhorn in Davos kennst. Dort hat es zB einen kleinen Anstieg im letzten Drittel des gesamten Uphills, wo es abartig steil hochgeht. Dort bin ich mit 30T/46 hochgekommen, zwar mit einmal Fuss absetzen, aber das war dann grenzwertig, da bräuchts fast ein 28/50. Sonst würde mir spontan aber kein Abschnitt auf all den Trails in den Sinn kommen, wo die besagte Übersetzung nicht ausreichen sollte. Aber eben, hängt natürlich vom Fitnesszustand ab.



Klar hängt es auch vom Fitnesszustand ab, ich bin bis jetzt mit Shimano 11:46 und 32 Kettenblatt eigentlich auch praktisch überall hochgekommen. Aber auf der letzten Tour mit 1'600hm am Stück hätte ich mir an manchen stellen doch noch einen Extra-Gang gewünscht... und glaub mir, ich bin ziemlich Fit


----------



## der freed (13. März 2018)

Bla bla!!! Mit 32/44 und weiß nicht wo ich es leichter bräuchte...
Neu mit Cushcore, 150mm Transfer und inzwischen mit Maxxis Shorty DD und HRII DD


----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. März 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Klar hängt es auch vom Fitnesszustand ab, ich bin bis jetzt mit Shimano 11:46 und 32 Kettenblatt eigentlich auch praktisch überall hochgekommen. Aber auf der letzten Tour mit 1'600hm am Stück hätte ich mir an manchen stellen doch noch einen Extra-Gang gewünscht... und glaub mir, ich bin ziemlich Fit


Dafür hat er ja ein 50er Ritzel hinten. Und es is immer noch ein Slayer. Damit unterhalb dem Maiden das dickste, was Rocky im Programm hat. Und damit sicherlich NICHT das, was unbedingt für täglich 1600hm und 50km Touren gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slow (14. März 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Bla bla!!! Mit 32/44 und weiß nicht wo ich es leichter bräuchte...
> Neu mit Cushcore, 150mm Transfer und inzwischen mit Maxxis Shorty DD und HRII DD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 707295



Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit cushcore bisher?
Bin auch am überlegen


----------



## marg (15. März 2018)

Braucht noch jemand ne Sixc Kurbel 
175er Länge, eventuell für die L Fahrer interessant 

PM an mich


----------



## kneesliding (17. März 2018)

Jumpy10 schrieb:


> Laufräder: Dt Swiss EX511, Hope Pro4 Naben & Dt



@Jumpy10 

Was hast du mit die OEM gemacht?

Bin am überlegen auch die XM551 zu holen  
Aber 2 Satz laufräder brauch ich nicht ..


----------



## kneesliding (17. März 2018)

Hi

Passt einen SRAM X01 Kurbel rein? 
Ob die Kurbel arme am Hinter Bau passen?


----------



## Jumpy10 (18. März 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> @Jumpy10
> 
> Was hast du mit die OEM gemacht?
> 
> ...



Kurbel. Sattelstütze und Laufräder wurden direkt durch den Händler an ein anderes Bike geschraubt.


----------



## kneesliding (28. März 2018)

So,

hab heute die Laufräder gewechselt 
DT Swiss XM 551 mit DT Swiss 240s Naben.

Morgen wird auch der Ratchet auf 54T upgrade.

War aber noch auf die passenden Decals von SlikDesign....


----------



## rm7lover (28. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
jemand erfahrungen mit dem 2017er in rot, was abkleben des Rahmens betrifft? Wie kommen die Folien bei dem matten finish raus?

Bzw., wie emfpindlich ist der matte Lack auf Kratzer?


----------



## ernmar (29. März 2018)

Ich habe meins bei easy frame folieren lassen. Die haben mir am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben die dickere glänzende Folie verklebt und auf dem mattem rot die matte Folie. Die ist etwas dünner und hält daher auch weniger ab. Aber das Ergebnis sieht super aus.


----------



## der freed (29. März 2018)

@rm7lover ich kann nur vom Altitude sprechen, dort ist bei meiner Freundin der rote Matte Schriftzug etwas mit abgegangen beim skizzieren mit leicht klebendem Schablone Papier.

Schriftzug ist dort ja auch matt auf den matt grauen Rahmen. Wäre daher vorsichtig.


----------



## rm7lover (31. März 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe meins bei easy frame folieren lassen. Die haben mir am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben die dickere glänzende Folie verklebt und auf dem mattem rot die matte Folie. Die ist etwas dünner und hält daher auch weniger ab. Aber das Ergebnis sieht super aus.



Ok, danke für die Info. An die, welche die Folien schon selbst aufgebracht haben, und nicht bei Easy frame folieren lassen haben, herxerei oder nicht?
Für die, dies bei easy frame folieren lassen haben:
Kosten?
Wie muss ich das Bike versenden? Nackter Rahmen?
Wie lange dauerts?

Bezüglich der Erfahrungen meines direkten Vorredners, Ist der Lack so empfindlich beim Slayer?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (31. März 2018)

Ich habe den Rahmen vorbei gebracht. Wohne aber auch in der Nähe. Kosten waren glaub ich ca. 110€ für die extended Version. Einfach mal anrufen und fragen. Hat bei mir einen Tag gedauert mit Terminabsprache vorher. Mein anderes Bike hab ich selber verklebt und einige Stunden dafür investiert. Würde es in Zukunft aber wieder machen lassen. Sieht erstens besser aus als meine Arbeit und den Preis fand ich dafür mehr als in Ordnung


----------



## ernmar (31. März 2018)

Hat zufällig schon mal jemand an sein schwarz-rotes 2017er Slayer die neue rote RockShox Lyrik gebaut? Passen die Rottöne? Auf Bildern ist das rot von der Lyrik mal heller und mal dunkler. Lässt sich daher schwer abschätzen.


----------



## der freed (31. März 2018)

Heute mit der Dame unterwegs gewesen.
Also ich mache das ankleben als selbst, wenn man ruhige Finger hat und sich ein verregneten Tag dafür Zeit nimmt kann man durchaus saubere Arbeit abliefern. Ich nehme immer Bikeshield


----------



## kneesliding (5. April 2018)

mein mach ich auch selbst.... so schwer ist es nicht, aber zeit sollte mann haben...

Am besten auch einen Montageständer..


----------



## der freed (5. April 2018)

Wiegt übrigens umfahrbare 14,7kg


----------



## kneesliding (6. April 2018)

Neue Felgen .  Und auch Aufkleber .. 

Wiegt auch 13,9kg


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (10. April 2018)

Wer einen Fox Float X2 2-Pos 2017 fürs Slayer sucht bitte PN an mich. Wir haben 3 Stück vorrätig!


----------



## turbotom66 (11. April 2018)

Hey,

mal eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Länge an Vorbauten fahrt ihr so? Habe aktuell einen 35 mm Vorbau am Slayer. Erscheint mir irgendwie etwas zu kurz.....


----------



## gutschik (13. April 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mal eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Länge an Vorbauten fahrt ihr so? Habe aktuell einen 35 mm Vorbau am Slayer. Erscheint mir irgendwie etwas zu kurz.....



mir war es mit 35 mm auch zu kurz (L bei 1,90m) - mit 50mm Vorbau fühl ich mich wohler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbotom66 (13. April 2018)

gutschik schrieb:


> mir war es mit 35 mm auch zu kurz (L bei 1,90m) - mit 50mm Vorbau fühl ich mich wohler.



ok ich bin zwar nur 1,80 m, aber einen 50er werde ich testen. danke!


----------



## kneesliding (15. April 2018)

Moin,

war gestern unterwegs, und habe festellt das der Ride 4 schraube sich gelockert hat. Zum gluck nicht rausgefallen.

Gibt es einen Torque empfehlung? oder kann ich bisschen Loctite nehmen?


----------



## Jabba81 (15. April 2018)

Moin Moin,

Ist mir auch passiert hab Sie nun mit ca. 9 NM und Loctite angezogen. Hoffe es hält jetzt!
Habe aber im Web bezüglich dem richtigen Anzugsdrehmomment leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## kneesliding (15. April 2018)

OK Danke!

Ich frag immer Rocky über Facebook messenger  
Die Jungs sind schnell und antwortet fast alles! 

Ich probiere es mit loctite  

Pete


----------



## gutschik (15. April 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ist mir auch passiert hab Sie nun mit ca. 9 NM und Loctite angezogen. Hoffe es hält jetzt!
> Habe aber im Web bezüglich dem richtigen Anzugsdrehmomment leider nichts gefunden...



gut geschätzt. 9Nm mit blue loctite empfiehlt auch rocky:






Hier das ganze tech manual: 
http://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/techgarage/techmanual/Slayer_2017_Tech_Manual.pdf?_=1494575383


----------



## marg (17. April 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mal eine Frage in die Runde: Welche Länge an Vorbauten fahrt ihr so? Habe aktuell einen 35 mm Vorbau am Slayer. Erscheint mir irgendwie etwas zu kurz.....




Fahre 45mm Länge, für mich perfekt, bin auch 1,80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbotom66 (17. April 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Fahre 45mm Länge, für mich perfekt, bin auch 1,80



Marq fährst auch Rahmengrösse Large?


----------



## marg (17. April 2018)

Jo


----------



## turbotom66 (17. April 2018)

marg schrieb:


> Jo



ok danke. mein 50er vorbau müsste die nächsten tage eintreffen. bin gespannt,  ob der dann passt.


----------



## rm7lover (17. April 2018)

Servus zusammen,
wo krieg ich die Gummi- Stopfen für die Rahmen- Öffnungen am Steuerrohr her? Leider fehlt eine.....
Danke!


----------



## marg (17. April 2018)

Dein Rocky Händler
Oder Rocky selber
Vielleicht hat Marc ja welche ?


----------



## ChriTheoBer (22. April 2018)

rm7lover schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> wo krieg ich die Gummi- Stopfen für die Rahmen- Öffnungen am Steuerrohr her? Leider fehlt eine.....
> Danke!


Die benötige ich auch....


----------



## turbotom66 (27. April 2018)

Hi! Frage in die Runde hat jemand einen Satz SixC oder Next SL 170 mm, vorzugsweise mit roter Aufschrift, rumliegen? Danke.


----------



## kneesliding (28. April 2018)

Glaube das ist nicht normal odeer.......


----------



## Dreamworks (28. April 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Glaube das ist nicht normal odeer.......


Sieht eher unnormal aus. Ist es denn beweglich ? Mal auseinander genommen? Würde mal nachsehen, könnte das Gewinde delaminiert sein, dann wäre es ein Fall für die Garantie.


----------



## kneesliding (28. April 2018)

Der Schraube ist fest. 
Der ist beweglich....bzw. Man kann es drucken und der schraube inklusive Aufnahme kommt etwa 4mm raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (28. April 2018)

https://1drv.ms/v/s!AiJLxRdOt2Lag4YSmv_N4pxinqwGMA

Hier sieht man wie..


----------



## Dreamworks (28. April 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AiJLxRdOt2Lag4YSmv_N4pxinqwGMA
> 
> Hier sieht man wie..


Jo das sieht schwer nach Garantiefall aus. Würde mal Bikeaction das ganze zeigen oder über den Händler gehen.


----------



## kneesliding (28. April 2018)

Hab RM uber Facebook angefragt... 

Sogar samstags antworten die.... 
Montag geht's zum Händler .  Wenn er auf hat.... 

Dann klären wir was los ist. 
Aber der lack ist jetzt an der Stelle kaputt .


----------



## kneesliding (29. April 2018)

Moin,

habs gerade angeschaut, Bzw. der Schraube raus genommen.

Der Lager an der Pivot fällt raus, bleibt aber nicht mehr drinn, man kann es mit der finger rein und raus nehmen. denke der Pivot muss gewecheslt, eventuell der Komplette hinterbau.
Bringe es morgen zum Handler, hoffe das er auf hat....


----------



## FastForward58 (29. April 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Glaube das ist nicht normal odeer.......



Krass


----------



## FastForward58 (29. April 2018)

Hat jemand einen Fox DPX2 aus nem Slayer zum verkauf anzubieten? Bevorzug einen Performance Elite, also einen schwarzen DPX2


----------



## kneesliding (29. April 2018)

Servus,

mein Handler hat Morgen zu! Bruckentag.....
da ich aber die nächsten zeit berüflich untrwegs bin, und komme ausser morgen nicht dazu.
Kann ich jeden Händler aufsuchen? oder muss ich hin wo ich es gekauft habe?


----------



## Dreamworks (29. April 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mein Handler hat Morgen zu! Bruckentag.....
> da ich aber die nächsten zeit berüflich untrwegs bin, und komme ausser morgen nicht dazu.
> Kann ich jeden Händler aufsuchen? oder muss ich hin wo ich es gekauft habe?


Natürlich kannst du zu jedem ROCKY Händler ! Aber ich habe schon einige erlebt die da richtig zicken und nichts für einen tun, wenn das Fahrrad nicht dort gekauft wurde. Versuche es halt oder warte einfach


----------



## der freed (29. April 2018)

Leider die Woche Finale schon wieder vorbei...
@Zipfelklatsche woher hast du die neopos schon? Wir bekommen die über Cosmic immer noch nicht, da geht es endlich wieder vorwärts mit Formula und was machen die, geben alles ab cosmic ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (30. April 2018)

Geile Maschine Fred 

Die Neopos hab ich von dem italienischen Ebayshop hier --> https://www.ebay.de/itm/401526479605?ViewItem=&item=401526479605

Ja, dass mit Cosmic und Formula hat meine Liebäugelei mit der Sleva dann wieder rasch begraben


----------



## sircube (3. Mai 2018)

Servus zusammen. Ich hab ein gelb/blaues Slayer aus 2017 zu verkaufen. MSL 790  in Größe XL.
Bei ernstgemeinten  Interesse gerne pn an mich.


----------



## gutschik (3. Mai 2018)

Servus, ich wollt nur kurz sagen, dass ich meinem jetzt mit diversen purple parts aus grünen Kartons einen weiblicheren Touch verleihe. Nur damit ihr es wisst


----------



## kneesliding (3. Mai 2018)

Oh man... 

Looks cool.... 

Meins steht noch im Krankenhaus.. .. 
Hoffe ich bekomme morgen bescheid was RM Austauschen will


----------



## kneesliding (5. Mai 2018)

Wo habt ihr den DHX2 gekauft? In 230mmx65mm finde ich den nirgends.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (5. Mai 2018)

Der lässt sich bei Fox bestellen. Also ganz normal beim Händler ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (11. Mai 2018)

Möchte hier jemand zufällig einen XL Rahmen gegen meinen L (2017 blau/gelb) tauschen? ich (1,90 SL91) hätte es gern etwas länger.


----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

Hey,

hat von euch jemand den Axle Kit auf Reserve? Hab meinen bei einem Crash zerstört. Leider ist der Kit aktuell nicht lieferbar. Mir geht es in erster Linie um die Kontereinheit. Danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2018)

mal bei Bikeaction nachgefragt?


----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mal bei Bikeaction nachgefragt?



aktuell nicht lieferbar.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2018)

Macht der Kimmerle nich noch was mit RM?


----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Macht der Kimmerle nich noch was mit RM?


den kenn ich nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2018)

Google mal, der hatte früher RM und einige Ersatzteile


----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Google mal, der hatte früher RM und einige Ersatzteile


ok danke. ich frag gleich mal an.....


----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> ok danke. ich frag gleich mal an.....





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Google mal, der hatte früher RM und einige Ersatzteile



ist leider kein Rocky Mountain Händler mehr.......


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2018)

schade.

such mal anch radsport rödel in Kandel, nennt sich auch vertical bike oder so.
Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbotom66 (11. Mai 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schade.
> 
> such mal anch radsport rödel in Kandel, nennt sich auch vertical bike oder so.
> Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende.


auch kein RM Händler mehr. Versuchs jetzt über die Schweiz zu bekommen. Die haben die Teile auf Lager......


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2018)

Servus,

wurde gerne meine Vorbau wechseln.
Am besten einen Renthal Apex.

Aber 40 oder 50mm?
Rahme Gr. XL

Gruß, Pete


----------



## turbotom66 (26. Mai 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wurde gerne meine Vorbau wechseln.
> Am besten einen Renthal Apex.
> ...



Das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Fahr bei meinem Slayer einen 50 mm. Davor 40 mm. Finde den längeren besser für Uphill.


----------



## rm7lover (26. Mai 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Oh man...
> 
> Looks cool....
> 
> ...




Was kam bei deinem Hinterbau raus?


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2018)

Rocker inkl. Lager gewechselt.


----------



## rm7lover (26. Mai 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Rocker inkl. Lager gewechselt.



Rocker ist?
Gratis?


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2018)

Das da und umsonst  

Aber bikeaction sind so was von unfreundlich!


----------



## Dreamworks (26. Mai 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Das da und umsonst
> 
> Aber bikeaction sind so was von unfreundlich!



Ja, Ja Bikeaction keine Ahnung was die für Probleme haben. Es ist schon sehr auffällig das die von Jahr zu Jahr teurer werden und gleichzeitig der Service, Freundlichkeit und und und nachlässt. 
Im Zweifel immer Rocky direkt in Canada anschreiben, da wird dir trotzdem und sehr sehr freundlich geholfen.


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2018)

hab ich auch gemacht, aber die haben mich auf Bikeaction verweisen.

Aber die waren auch nicht glücklich wie Bikeaction reagiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (27. Mai 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> hab ich auch gemacht, aber die haben mich auf Bikeaction verweisen.
> 
> Aber die waren auch nicht glücklich wie Bikeaction reagiert haben.



Was hat Bikeaction denn gemacht?


----------



## Madeath (28. Mai 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Was hat Bikeaction denn gemacht?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2018)

Die waren mega unfreundlich.

Hatte angefragt wie lange die Abwicklung noch dauert, Handler hatte mir mitgeteilt das der Antrag längst bei denen ist.
Und Rocky Mountain hat unter meinen Rahmennummer nichts gefunden.

Aber der Typ hat ohne Guten Tag, irgend eine Art Empathie mich abgewimmelt, nach dem Motto du nervt.

Hatte mit Canada gesprochen und gefragt ob das normal ist, die waren echt sauer.


Aber gut.... bike ist jetzt heil und hoffentlich bleibt es auch so.


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2018)

So....


weißt jemand wie viele Spacer im Fox Gabel ab Werk verbaut sind? Rahmen XL

Könnte reinschauen, muss aber erst na Werkzeug kaufen..

Danke


----------



## der freed (29. Mai 2018)

Naja also ich kann dich verstehen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist Bikeaction der Vertrieb und für den Endverbraucher hat man den Händler als Ansprechpartner. Stell dir mal vor jeder Rocky Kunde ruft bei bikeaction an wie lange es noch dauert, dafür hat meinen seinen Shop.
Immerhin ist Rocky kein direkt vertrieb sondern läuft über den fachhandel. 

Ich kann als Shop Mitarbeiter nur gutes über bikeaction sagen...schnell bei Garantie fällen, technisch gut geschult, gute Kommunikation zwischen BC und Händler etc...
Sorry für das OT aber ich verstehe tatsächlich den Gedankengang nicht, warum man sich nicht mit dem Händler kurzschließt


----------



## kneesliding (29. Mai 2018)

naja, ich sag jetzts nicht mehr dazu....
Thema ist für mich eledigt ;-)



der freed schrieb:


> Sorry für das OT aber ich verstehe tatsächlich den Gedankengang nicht, warum man sich nicht mit dem Händler kurzschließt



ausser... das ist Typisch Deutsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (29. Mai 2018)

Passen die Sram xo1 eagle  dub Kurbel in boost also nicht auf das Rocky ?
Bin da grad wegen dem Umbau am überlegen ...
Grüße Sven


----------



## kneesliding (3. Juni 2018)

Servus,

weisst einer wo ich am schnellsten einnen Schaltauge bestellen kann?


----------



## turbotom66 (3. Juni 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> weisst einer wo ich am schnellsten einnen Schaltauge bestellen kann?



frag mal bei bikewerker an. sind momentan rar!


----------



## sevman (13. Juni 2018)

Könnte mal jemand an der Wippe (Top link) mal abwechselnd ziehen und drücken um zu schauen ob das seitliche Spiel im Hauptlager normal ist. 

Ich hab ca 1 mm Spiel und bekomme es nicht weg. Alle Schrauben korrekt mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Nur ob in richtiger Reihenfolge weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2018)

sevman schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand an der Wippe (Top link) mal abwechselnd ziehen und drücken um zu schauen ob das seitliche Spiel im Hauptlager normal ist.
> 
> Ich hab ca 1 mm Spiel und bekomme es nicht weg. Alle Schrauben korrekt mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Nur ob in richtiger Reihenfolge weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 741168


Ohne das Bike weiter zu kennen würde ich dir empfehlen mal die Achslängen zu prüfen.
Falls eine nur eine Spur zu lang ist hast du Spiel.
Dann kann man entweder die Achse etwas kürzen, obde rmit Passscheiben ausgleichen.


----------



## sevman (14. Juni 2018)

Die Achse auf der Nichtantriebsseite scheint etwas heraus zu schauen  Zwar minimal aber sichtbar. 
 Passscheiben aus dem Baumarkt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2018)

Da gibt es die wohl nicht.
Ich habe sie aus den Schraubenhandel wo es auch Kugellager gibt bezogen.


----------



## sevman (14. Juni 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da gibt es die wohl nicht.
> Ich habe sie aus den Schraubenhandel wo es auch Kugellager gibt bezogen.



Ich habe soeben nachgeschaut  Die Antriebsseite schaut auch etwas raus.
Weißt du noch welche Dimension der Scheiben ich da benötige?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2018)

Das sind Scheiben mit 1/10mm Dicke.
Durchmesser musst du selbst nachmessen, habe doch kein Slayer.


----------



## turbotom66 (23. Juni 2018)

Hi beisammen,

hat von euch schon jemand den 2.6er DHF Minion im Slayer verbaut? Klappt das mit der Hinterbaubreite?

LG
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimomuabcd (4. Juli 2018)

Weiß zufällig jemand wann die neuen Farben erscheinen sollen? Oder gibt es gar kein "echtes" 2019er Modell?


----------



## Dreamworks (4. Juli 2018)

mimomuabcd schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wann die neuen Farben erscheinen sollen? Oder gibt es gar kein "echtes" 2019er Modell?



Es sollte doch mal ein Alu Slayer erscheinen hm es wird Zeit 
Denke schon das da für 2019 was kommt, vermutlich im August ?


----------



## Muetze86 (16. Juli 2018)

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/slayer/2019


----------



## sevman (26. Juli 2018)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Das da und umsonst
> 
> Aber bikeaction sind so was von unfreundlich!



Warum hast du den gewechselt?


----------



## gutschik (31. Juli 2018)

Servus Thread, 
schöne Grüße aus Serfaus. 
Is schön hier. 
Slayer


----------



## kneesliding (31. Juli 2018)

Paar tage zu spät... waren in der nähe...


----------



## der freed (31. Juli 2018)

@gutschik Serfaus kann ich auch, leider schon wieder zwei Wochen her. Hab dich dort glaube ich sogar gesehen, die Kiste kommt mir schon bekannt vor...


----------



## gutschik (31. Juli 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> @gutschik Serfaus kann ich auch, leider schon wieder zwei Wochen her. Hab dich dort glaube ich sogar gesehen, die Kiste kommt mir schon bekannt vor...
> Anhang anzeigen 758108


Is ja witzig, vor gut 2 Wochen an einem Montag, glaube ich, da war außer meinem noch ein Slayer unterwegs. Das warst bestimmt du!


----------



## der freed (31. Juli 2018)

Genau, das müsste ich gewesen sein! War mit der Dame dort, Altitude mit purple Anbauteile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (2. August 2018)

ja klar, genau. und da hab ich mir noch gedacht, dass mein slayer eine mischung aus euren beiden bikes ist )


----------



## Spoegel (8. August 2018)

Qual der Wahl bei der Größe

Servus zusammen,
Ich bingrad am überlegen ob ich mir den Slayer Rahmen in L oder XL holen soll.
Ich tendiere zu L da mir ein eher kürzerer Reach eigentlich gut liegt. Meine Bisherigen Bikes (Stevens Sledge ES, Capra CF, Tyee CF) waren alle so im Bereich um 445mm was mir gut gepasst hat. Vom Charakter her sollte mir das Bike sehr gut liegen mit den Kurzen Kettenstreben und der nicht zu langen Geo und den Federwegreserven.
Ich bin 1.90m groß und nutze meine Bikes zum Bikebergsteigen, auf den gerne auch groben Trails hier in den Alpen, aber auch oft im Park (DH/ Jump Lines).
Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Größe des aktuellen Slayer Rahmens oder was für Größen fahrt ihr.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Verwendung von Stahlfederdämpern? Könnte etwas zu wenig Progression besitzen für gröbere Einsätze....ist aber nur ne Vermutung.

Grüße
Spoegel


----------



## Jabba81 (8. August 2018)

Also ich fahr das Slayer in XL bei einer Körpergrösse von 1.88m. Hatte mich auf der Probefahrt auf dem XL besser gefühlt als auf dem L.


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. August 2018)

Spoegel schrieb:


> Qual der Wahl bei der Größe
> 
> Servus zusammen,
> Ich bingrad am überlegen ob ich mir den Slayer Rahmen in L oder XL holen soll.
> ...


Also ich fahre ein slayer in xl mit 45 Vorbau und 1.5 cm spacer
Ich bin 186  mit 91 sl  ich habe mich direkt sehr wohl darauf gefühlt .ich komme von einem Spectral in L das war schon sehr kompakt für mein Gefühl. Und der stack war mir gefühlt immer zu niedrig .
Mein 2. bike ist ein Enduro taugliches Stahlhardtail in L und 29 Zoll. Das ist im vergleich zum  Canyon auch lang . Was mir aber sehr gut gefallen hat.
Nach der ersten ernstzunehmenden Fahrt bin ich schwer begeistert die Slayer läuft supper dupper.

Deine Frage zu der Stahlfeder kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Ich beschäftige mich aber momentan auch damit.

Gruß


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. August 2018)

Ich möchte mal Hallo sagen bin neu in der RockyGruppe .
Ich bin letzte Woche zufällig an ein günstiges , gebrauchtes Rocky Mountain Slayer 730 aus 2017 gekommen. Obwohl ich nicht wirklich danach gesucht habe
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden .
Bis jetzt ist es Original.Mit Vorbaulänge werde ich noch etwas spielen und die Auswirkungen beobachten.
Die Kassette werde ich noch ändern ,ebenso die Bremse die ist mir nicht bissig genug....
Einen Federdämpfer würd ich gerne mal probefahren ... Mal schauen was noch alles kommt.


----------



## Stefan0103 (8. August 2018)

Ich bin mit 175cm ein Slayer in größe M gefahren. 50mm Vorbau am Ende war OK. Damit hab ich einigermaßen Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen. Die Rockies und auch das Slayer sind meiner Meinung nach eher "verspielte" Bikes. Insofern liegst du denke ich auch mit einem XL nicht falsch. 

Coil Dämpfer und Rocky im allgemeinen passt perfekt zusammen. Ich meine die Progression vom Slayer liegt bei über 50% im Hinterbau. Beim Instinct BC liegt sie bei 54% (Angabe von Rocky). Zwischenzeitlich gibt es übrigens auch für das Slayer einen 11/6. Der Vertrieb/Verkauf und Service läuft ja jetzt für Deutschland über MRC. Hätte ich mein Slayer noch würde ich mir Push holen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoegel (9. August 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ein slayer in xl mit 45 Vorbau und 1.5 cm spacer
> Ich bin 186  mit 91 sl  ich habe mich direkt sehr wohl darauf gefühlt .ich komme von einem Spectral in L das war schon sehr kompakt für mein Gefühl. Und der stack war mir gefühlt immer zu niedrig .
> Mein 2. bike ist ein Enduro taugliches Stahlhardtail in L und 29 Zoll. Das ist im vergleich zum  Canyon auch lang . Was mir aber sehr gut gefallen hat.
> Nach der ersten ernstzunehmenden Fahrt bin ich schwer begeistert die Slayer läuft supper dupper.
> ...




Danke schon mal!
Deine SL ist fast gleich wie meine, ich würde dann grob überschlagen keine 200mm Sattelstütze mehr eingebaut bekommen wenn ich den XL Rahmen nehme. Den Sattel aus dem Weg zu bekommen ist mir sehr wichtig.
Falls du möchtest, könntest du die Teleskope- Länge deiner Sattelstütze und den „rest“ am Sattelschlrohr posten, das würde mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben ob das passt. Oder die Länge von den Sattelbüglen (die 2 Drähte) bis zur Oberkante der Klemmschelle am Rahmen.
Leider gibts bei uns (2h) wohl keine Händler der ein Slayer in XL da hat zum Probefahrten, selbst L hab ich nix gefunden.
Grüße
Ruben


----------



## gutschik (9. August 2018)

Spoegel schrieb:


> Danke schon mal!
> Deine SL ist fast gleich wie meine, ich würde dann grob überschlagen keine 200mm Sattelstütze mehr eingebaut bekommen wenn ich den XL Rahmen nehme. Den Sattel aus dem Weg zu bekommen ist mir sehr wichtig.
> Falls du möchtest, könntest du die Teleskope- Länge deiner Sattelstütze und den „rest“ am Sattelschlrohr posten, das würde mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben ob das passt. Oder die Länge von den Sattelbüglen (die 2 Drähte) bis zur Oberkante der Klemmschelle am Rahmen.
> Leider gibts bei uns (2h) wohl keine Händler der ein Slayer in XL da hat zum Probefahrten, selbst L hab ich nix gefunden.
> ...


Hi Ruben,
ich bin 190 mit SL 91 und fahre das Slayer in L. Hatte zuerst nen 35mm Vorbau mit 1,5mm Spacer, da war die Sitzposition zu kompakt und die Front zu hoch (Steuerrohr ist ja schon recht lang), jetzt mit 50mm Vorbau und 0,5mm Spacer fühl ich mich wohler. 
Bin noch kein XL gefahren, aber interessiert. Falls Landsberg am Lech in deiner Nähe liegt, komm gern vorbei.
Gruß Ben


----------



## rm7lover (18. August 2018)

Mal ne "blöde" Frage... Wenn die Hinterbaulager durch sind, also die in den Kettenstreben oder dem Rocker, heisst es dann Austausch der jeweiligen Streben/ Rocker sammt Lager? Hatten hier ja schon mal das Thema, dass wohl die Laminierung defekt war und das Lager raus kam...


----------



## AndreasMayer (3. September 2018)

Hallo ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
Welches Tretlager ist denn im 17er  Model 730 verbaut.
Pressfit ist klar ,aber gpx oder normal?

Gruß


----------



## FastForward58 (3. September 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
> Welches Tretlager ist denn im 17er  Model 730 verbaut.
> Pressfit ist klar ,aber gpx oder normal?
> 
> Gruß



Leute recheriert halt ein klein wenig selber. Ist das so schwer, und ausserdem was soll normal heißen? Normal Shimano 24mm oder Race Face Cinch 30mm oder Sram Dub 27,99mm oder Octalink?


----------



## AndreasMayer (3. September 2018)

Wissen sie es und wollen es mir nicht sagen ,oder wissen sie es auch nicht?

In beiden Fällen, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## der freed (3. September 2018)

@AndreasMayer naja fastforward sagt dir leider nur das was er aus deiner Frage beantworten kann 

Also normale Tretlager gibt’s soweit auch nicht...
Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein 92x41mm Gehäuse. Der Rest ist deiner Kurbel geschuldet, Shimano, gxp, DUB, 30er Welle (welcher Hersteller auch immer...) usw


----------



## FastForward58 (4. September 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Wissen sie es und wollen es mir nicht sagen ,oder wissen sie es auch nicht?
> 
> In beiden Fällen, danke für die Antwort.



Ich wusste es bis vor einer MInute natürlich auch nicht auswendig, aber man nehme die Partlist des angefragten Modells MSL730(siehe Bikes.com), sehe Sram NX Kurbel. Gebe das als Suchbegriff bei Google ein und bekomme die Info.

Sram NX Kurbel ist für GXP Lager ausgelegt
Slayer Rahmen benötigen ein PressFit Lager

In Kombination ergibt das ein GXP Pressfit Innenlager.


----------



## FastForward58 (4. September 2018)

Cheers


----------



## AndreasMayer (4. September 2018)

Ja danke . ich habe die info inzwischen auch rausgefunden. 
Ich wollte auf die Schnelle die Info und war leider im 2 G Netz grenznah unterwegs, deshalb hab ich hier die Frage gestellt... Was normalerweise n icht so meine Art ist üblicherweise versuche ich mich da auch einzulesen...
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabbo88 (7. September 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich hab ein gutes Angebot für das Slayer 790 in S in Aussicht. Nur weiß ich nicht genau, ob S passt oder ob ich mir lieber eins in M holen sollte. Ich bin 1,68m groß und habe eine SL von 78cm.
Laut der RM Größentabelle sollte der S Rahmen perfekt passen. Ebenso habe ich hier weiter vorne auch schon gelesen das jemand mit 1,67 den S Rahmen fährt. Jedoch hat mir jetzt ein Händler eher zu dem M Rahmen geraten...
Werde mal versuchen irgendwo eins probe zu fahren aber vielleicht gibt es ja ähnlich "große" Leute hier, die mir weiterhelfen können.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch jemanden hier, der mit seinem Slayer öfters im Harz oder Deister unterwegs ist und der mich mal eine Proberunde drehen lässt?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## freeraldo (23. September 2018)

desktop schrieb:


> Die Achse ist auch bei mir super schwergängig. Die dreht sich ja auf der anderen Seite in diese Axel Nut. Die war schon nach dem ersten Ausbau im Arsch. Die hatten da soviel Loctite inndirse Nut gehauen, dass das bis aufs Gewinde der Achse gelaufen war.


Hab das selbe Problem. Die Steckachse ist wohl zu lang meinte mein Händler.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (30. September 2018)

turbotom66 schrieb:


> Hi beisammen,
> 
> hat von euch schon jemand den 2.6er DHF Minion im Slayer verbaut? Klappt das mit der Hinterbaubreite?
> 
> ...




Hallo Tom,

ja, ich habe den DHF in 2,6 vorne und hinten montiert.
Hinten ist es sehr eng, allerdings ist er bei normaler Gangart ohne Probleme fahrbar.
Mal schauen wie sich das darstellt wenn es wieder auf die ruppigeren Trails in Finale geht.....

Ggf. kommt dann wieder ein 2,5er Schlappen drauf.

Wird sich zeigen.

VG

Christoph


----------



## turbotom66 (1. Oktober 2018)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ja, ich habe den DHF in 2,6 vorne und hinten montiert.
> Hinten ist es sehr eng, allerdings ist er bei normaler Gangart ohne Probleme fahrbar.
> ...



Hey Christoph,

danke für die Antwort. Dachte mir schon das hinten problematisch werden könnte. Wie siehts da bei den Fahreigenschaften aus? Besser als der 2.5er DHF? Wobei ich den 2.5er DHF Maxxgrip v/h fast die ganze Saison fuhr und mir der brutal taugt. Im Herbst jetzt Shorty vorn und DHR2 hinten. Super Kombi für die Jahreszeit.
Hatte jetzt die Woche das Vergnügen im Bikepark den Assegai zu checken. Voll geil. Super Grip und Eigendämpfung. Hoffentlich kommt da bald eine Enduro/Freeride Version raus.

Ride on und VG
Tom


----------



## knuuth (28. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute, 
ich glaub ich hab den Überlick verloren. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen C90 und 790 MSL? 
Bin mir sicher, das weiß hier jemand...


----------



## Dreamworks (28. Oktober 2018)

knuuth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich glaub ich hab den Überlick verloren. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen C90 und 790 MSL?
> Bin mir sicher, das weiß hier jemand...



Eigentlich nicht so viel 

C= Carbon und 90 beste Version...dann eben 70, 50, 30 sowie mal 790 MSL oder 750 MSL 
Dazu noch A für Alu


----------



## knuuth (28. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Die Zahlen sind mir klar. Mir ging es mehr um C und MSL. Sehe ich das richtig, die 2017er also die ersten hießen MSL und ab 2018 nun nur noch C? 
Du schreibst, A, gibt es die Alu Rahmen schon?


----------



## der freed (28. Oktober 2018)

Rocky hat ab dem Jahr 2018 die Namen geändert. Aus MSL wurde C 
Die Alu Modelle A (wobei es kein A Slayer gibt)
Meins ist noch ein 790MSL Frame. Ab 18“ dann eben C90


----------



## -zapp- (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier schon jemand die XTR FC-M9120-1 Kurbel verbaut?
Reicht der Q-Faktor von 168 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (5. Januar 2019)

-zapp- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat hier schon jemand die XTR FC-M9120-1 Kurbel verbaut?
> Reicht der Q-Faktor von 168 aus?


ich habe es versucht, passt nicht. streift am schaltzug, der oberhalb vom innen lager verläuft. musste dann stattdessen die boost version der kurbel holen.


----------



## -zapp- (5. Januar 2019)

gutschik schrieb:


> ich habe es versucht, passt nicht. streift am schaltzug, der oberhalb vom innen lager verläuft. musste dann stattdessen die boost version der kurbel holen.



Die XTR m9120 mit QFaktor 168 müsste schon die Boost Version sein. Die hat dann aber gepasst?
(Gibt noch die Version mit QFaktor 162, die hast Du wohl zuerst probiert?)

QF 168:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-Enduro-Kurbel-FC-M9120-1-Hollowtech-II-p62128/

QF 162:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-XC-Kurbel-FC-M9100-1-Hollowtech-II-p62132/


----------



## der freed (5. Januar 2019)

Bei Shimano gibt es immer noch eine „B“ Version. Heißt Outboard oder so, hat mit dem Q-Faktor nicht direkt was zu tun. Sondern der Sitz des KB‘s ist etwas weiter außen. Bei meiner XT ist das dann glaub Shimano FC-8000B


----------



## gutschik (5. Januar 2019)

der freed schrieb:


> Bei Shimano gibt es immer noch eine „B“ Version. Heißt Outboard oder so, hat mit dem Q-Faktor nicht direkt was zu tun. Sondern der Sitz des KB‘s ist etwas weiter außen. Bei meiner XT ist das dann glaub Shimano FC-8000B


exakt so. kettenblatt ist bei der “B” Kurbel um (afaik) 3mm weiter außen. der Q-Faktor hat nur indirekt damit was zu tun. die Q168 streift auch nicht am rahmen, sondern das Kettenblatt am Schaltzug.


----------



## danielg40 (2. Februar 2019)

Hi,

Bekomme nächste Woche ein 2017 Slayer Rahmen.
Vorher montiert war ein XT Schaltwerk.
Da brauch ich für SRAM dann ein anderes Schaltauge,  richtig?

Und zum Thema Kurbel.
Ich wollte meine SRAM X01 GXP mit q-faktor 168mm übernehmen.
Jetzt habe ich gelesen das es ziemlich eng ist.
Geht es nun oder ist's einfach nur knapp?
Oder ist's nur knapp mit den Gummischützern der Kurbelarme?

Alternativ hätte ich eine NEXT SL angeboten bekommen mit auch q-faktor 168mm und der RF134 WELLE!

KÖMNTE MAN JETZT theoretisch einfach ne längere Welle kaufen , aber wie wird dann das axialspiel auf der Welle ausgleichen?Spacer?

DANKE euch


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2019)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bekomme nächste Woche ein 2017 Slayer Rahmen.
> Vorher montiert war ein XT Schaltwerk.
> ...


Ja bei der RaceFace kannst du Ringe zum Ausgleich unterlegen. 
Musst du ggf selbst was passendes suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (4. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt stattdessen eine SIXC kaufe , dann ist die wohl am besten mit der 136er Achse,  oder? 
Dann habe ich ein Q-faktor von 175mm.

Lässt sich dabei dann ein normales RACEFACE Kettenblatt mit BOOST GUT fahren? Die haben ja 6mm Offset und nicht wie die SRAM BOOST Blätter 3mm Offset.

Danke


----------



## danielg40 (12. Februar 2019)

Moin,
Weiss jemand mittlerweile wie es den mit einem 28er Kettenblatt, und der Original Kettenführung ausschaut?
Führt das noch gescheit?

DANKE


----------



## marg (12. Februar 2019)

30 geht, fahre ich zur Zeit 
und 28 sollte auch gehen
Hab 1 Spacer platte drunter


----------



## danielg40 (16. Februar 2019)

Hi, 
Erste Ausfahrt gehabt ;-);-)
Geiles Teil....;-);-)
Allerdings ist der Hinterbau relativ laut durchs Kettenpeitschen auf der Kettenatrebe.
Problem ist das die Kette durch das 28er Blatt relativ Nah ist.

Ist das bei euch mit einem 30er Blatt besser?!?!

Cheers


----------



## gutschik (16. Februar 2019)

mit dem 30er ist es auch sehr laut. aber da gewöhnt man sich dran, fand das geräusch immer eher angenehm. also auf der Klapper/Knarz/Angenehmheits-skala eher weiter oben angesiedelt


----------



## danielg40 (16. Februar 2019)

Mhmmm,
Dran gewöhnen;-)
Werde denk trotzdem aufs 30er gehen.
Vielleicht wird's ja besser...


----------



## sevman (16. Februar 2019)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Erste Ausfahrt gehabt ;-);-)
> Geiles Teil....;-);-)
> Allerdings ist der Hinterbau relativ laut durchs Kettenpeitschen auf der Kettenatrebe.
> ...


Hat mich auch total genervt. 
Chaintamer nutzen und Ruhe ist


----------



## danielg40 (16. Februar 2019)

Ernsthaft? ;-)


----------



## sevman (17. Februar 2019)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? ;-)



Ehrlich, war kein Scherz. Das Ding kann was.
Sieht allerdings zugegebenermaßen scheiße aus 

Hier mal mein Video mit einem 32 er Kettenblatt. Auch nicht besser

https://photos.app.goo.gl/bbqAkyHJkXgEyZPK9


----------



## danielg40 (17. Februar 2019)

Ja aber das tue ich dem hübschen Moped nicht an;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobstero (19. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

mein Slayer 750 in XL sucht ein neues Zuhause. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was ob jemand eins sucht!


----------



## sevman (22. März 2019)

Ich benötige ein eyelet kit. 
Hat jemand vielleicht noch was auf Lager oder weiß welcher Händler lagerführend ist?

Dankeeee


----------



## marg (22. März 2019)

Hab eins hier
Bekommst aber auch bei jedem rocky Händler


----------



## sevman (22. März 2019)

Würde ich nehmen falls du verkaufst... Pm


----------



## sevman (27. März 2019)

So, eyelet kit ist da. Danke an @marg!!

Jetzt habe ich hier den Rock shox super deluxe Coil Dämpfer aus einem Transition hier liegen und es passt nicht :-(

Die obere Aufnahme am Rocky Rocker ist ca 4 cm breit. Der transition Dämpfer ca 3,5 cm.
Das eyelet kit ist offensichtlich für den Umbau ungeeignet (hätte ich mal besser recherchiert) doch frage ich mich wie der Kerl hier das bewerkstelligt hat?

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/bl...er-deluxe-coil-rct-rear-shock-customer-review


----------



## der freed (27. März 2019)

Da müssten noch zwei recht Decke unterleg Scheiben dabei sein. Zumindest beim montierten Dämpfer sollten die sichtbar sein. 
Damit kommst dann vielleicht schon auf die Breite die du brauchst?!


----------



## sevman (27. März 2019)

Sorry hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich als Standard den fox x2 Dämpfer drin habe. Da ist an der oberen Aufnahme lediglich das eyelet kit eingepresst, ohne weitere Unterlegscheiben.

Die Aufnahme für das transition patrol scheint breiter zu sein als normal und ist zudem bereits mit Lagern versehen. 

https://images.app.goo.gl/Fd9wxJHSQGqF4LDC9


----------



## der freed (27. März 2019)

Ich fahre eben auch den x2 float und da ist auf jeden Fall eine Scheibe rechts und links welche einen kleinen Bund hat. Sonst kannst du ja auch gar kein Druck aufs Lager ausüben wenn du es Lager auf Rocker montieren würdest...
Mach die obere Schraube mal raus, Klappe den Dämpfer nach vorne und nimm die Scheiben mal raus. 
Dann kannst nochmal die Breite ohne Scheiben am Fox messen


----------



## marg (27. März 2019)

Die scheiben sind doch beim kit dabei ??? 
Mit denen passt das auch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (29. März 2019)

Ich brauche mal ne Entscheidungshilfe.... Ich bau gerade einen 2017er Rahmen auf. Da ich die Vyron wieder verwenden werde, habe ich lediglich die Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug, die/ der nach hinten geht. Momentan habe ich in den dafür vorgesehenen Rahmenlöchern rechts der Schaltzug und links die Bremsleitung. Passt das, oder würde es doch mehr Sinn machen, beide Züge/ Leitungen auf dei linke Seite rüber zu nehmen, da so alles bequemer nacht rechts zum Lenker läuft? 
Oft läuft rechts ja der Zug für die Sattelstüzte und links dann Bremse/ Schaltung.


----------



## marg (27. April 2019)

Günstig Teile für das Slayer ab 2017 abzugeben...

Dämpferbuchsenset für einen 2ten Dämpfer
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1255459-rocky-mountain-slayer-dampferbuchsenset

Sattel passend zum Indigo Blau/ Gelb
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1253077-wtb-volt-race-135x260-rocky-mountain-slayer


----------



## AndreasMayer (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels .
Nach längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich hier mal wieder.
Ich hatte vorher das slayer 730 Rot/Schwarz in XL dieses Bike habe ich verkauft und nach langem suchen und testen habe ich mir einen Rahmen in L gekauft und aufgebaut .
Anfangs wollte ich mir ein ganz anderes Fabrikat kaufen doch ich war mit dem Slayer zufrieden also bin doch wieder bei rocky mountain gelandet....

Was mich am 730 in xl gestört hat waren die Grösse,Felgen, der Dämpfer sowie die Bremsanlage....
Diese "Schwachstellen "habe ich jetzt geändert



 

 

 

 

 Momentan sind verbaut,

Yari 170mm
Super deluxe 
Dtswiss M1700
OneUp 170 mit ztto remote
MT5 vorne und hinten performance Beläge mit Storm HC Scheiben in 203mm und 180mm
Xt Schaltung 11Fach.
Xt Kette
Race Face next R mit 34 Kettenblatt
Answer Carbon Protaper Lenker mit 810mm
Maxxis HR2 vorne und DHF hinten.

Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden einige Anpassungen werden noch getätigt.
Ein neuer Vorbau, Kettenblatt sowie Pedale kommen noch, an Gabel, Griffen und spacer/vorbau muss ich noch die Farbe ändern......

Gruß Andreas


----------



## marg (7. Mai 2019)

Schickes radl


----------



## AndreasMayer (7. Mai 2019)

Haha du erkennst es ja hoffentlich noch


----------



## der freed (16. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute, 

Ich beginne so langsam mit dem Abschied. Würde das Rad so langsam Verlaufsfertig machen. Hab gedacht ich schreib davor mal hier rein.

Slayer Size L 17‘ (Hauptrahmen letzten Sommer getauscht)
Fox X2 Float
Formula Selva R 170mm (Grünes und blaues CTS / Neopos 2x)
Tune GT35 Vorbau
Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 30mm
Shimano Saint Bremse 203mm Swissstop Scheiben
Tune Enduro Rider LRS mit CXray Speichen
Cushcore VR + HR
XTR Shifter + Schaltwerk
XT8000 Kurbel 170mm 
Absolute Black 32T KB
E.13 TSR Race Kassette
KMC DLC Kette
Fox Transfer 150mm
Michelin Wild Enduro VR + HR

Also wenn jemand jemanden kennt der Bock auf eins hat...bla bla ihr wisst ja wie das ist.

Cheers Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo, nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir.

Brauche ich, wenn ich X01 DUB Eagel im Slayer verbauen möchte, immer noch diesen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel? Weiß da jemand drüber Bescheid?


----------



## Fabbo88 (3. Juli 2019)

Moin Leute...
ich habe ein mega Problem bei meinem 2018er Slayer. Und zwar hat sich an der Wippe ein eingepresstes Lager gelöst und somit wackelt die Strebe an der Wippe.
@kneesliding hatte anscheinend auch mal das Problem....


kneesliding schrieb:


> Glaube das ist nicht normal odeer.......



Bin leider kein Erstbesitzer und mein Händler hatte schonmal bei Bikeaction angefragt wegen einer neuen Wippe. Die meinten nur über Crash Replacement und das sie wenn eine in Canada ordern müssen. Mein Händler meinte das ich bei Bikeaction dann defintiv mit sehr sehr langen Wartezeiten rechnen muss, wenn überhaupt was passiert.

Daher meine Frage: Hat einer von euch eventuell noch einen defekten / geschrotteten Slayer Rahmen (2017-2019), in dem die Wippe noch voll funktionsfähig ist, den ich euch abkaufen könnte bzw. nur die Wippe? Will mir ungern für viel Geld ein neuen Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Dreamworks (3. Juli 2019)

Fabbo88 schrieb:


> Moin Leute...
> ich habe ein mega Problem bei meinem 2018er Slayer. Und zwar hat sich an der Wippe ein eingepresstes Lager gelöst und somit wackelt die Strebe an der Wippe.
> @kneesliding hatte anscheinend auch mal das Problem....
> 
> ...



Moin, leider hört man sehr oft genau solche Aussagen über Bikeaction welche alles andere als erfreulich sind.
Auch ich hatte da bei teilen so meine nicht so tollen Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei meinem Element „Problem“ auch wenn ich als Erstbesitzer im Garantie bin, hat sich BA wiederum sehr bemüht und nach einigen warten und Problemchen (nicht BA schuld) wurde hier sehr positiv geholfen. 

Manchmal glaube ich auch, dass die Händler einfach nicht so die Lust auf sowas haben. Es ist viel Arbeit, bringt wenig Ertrag und dauert auch noch recht lang. Hier fängt eigentlich Service an! 

Mein Tipp für sowas.
Wenn der Händler sowas sagt, wende dich direkt an BA schildere dein Problem und es wird Dir ein Vorschlag gemacht. 
In deinem Fall sollte es doch absolut möglich sein eine Wippe als Ersatzteil zu kaufen? 
Scheitert auch das, wende dich an Rocky in Canada! Im aller letzten Fall konnten die bisher immer problemlos freundlich und schnell helfen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2019)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Moin, leider hört man sehr oft genau solche Aussagen über Bikeaction welche alles andere als erfreulich sind.
> Auch ich hatte da bei teilen so meine nicht so tollen Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei meinem Element „Problem“ auch wenn ich als Erstbesitzer im Garantie bin, hat sich BA wiederum sehr bemüht und nach einigen warten und Problemchen (nicht BA schuld) wurde hier sehr positiv geholfen.
> 
> Manchmal glaube ich auch, dass die Händler einfach nicht so die Lust auf sowas haben. Es ist viel Arbeit, bringt wenig Ertrag und dauert auch noch recht lang. Hier fängt eigentlich Service an!
> ...


Genau das ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Dreamworks (25. Juli 2019)

Gestern im Bikepark Whistler das erste mal mit Slayer runter. Meine Frau und ich sind ziemlich verliebt! War doch überrascht wie deutlich am Ende der Unterschied zu meinem geliebten Altitude ist. 
Hat schon jemand Infos zum 2020er ?


----------



## Stylo77 (5. August 2019)

ja 2020er fahren in sölden grad jede mege rum


----------



## Dreamworks (5. August 2019)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ja 2020er fahren in sölden grad jede mege rum


dürfte kein wunder sein


----------



## Stylo77 (5. August 2019)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> dürfte kein wunder sein


was willste dann wissen


----------



## BikeAction (6. August 2019)

Viele Grüße aus Sölden


----------



## Deleted 503620 (6. August 2019)

Ob dieser wahnsinnige Informationsfluss immer so im Sinne von RM Canada ist....
Im Vergleich zu anderen europäischen Vertrieben, fühlt man sich hier wie im Mittelalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeath (6. August 2019)

Wade82 schrieb:


> Ob dieser wahnsinnige Informationsfluss immer so im Sinne von RM Canada ist....
> Im Vergleich zu anderen europäischen Vertrieben, fühlt man sich hier wie im Mittelalter.


Jup geb ich dir Recht. Rocky Mountain ist ziemlich lame hinsichtlich Kommunikation. Vor allem gab es gestern schon ein Slayer 2020 Thread, wo schon ein Bild zu sehen war, wurde aber nachträglich wieder gelöscht. Bisschen mehr Kommunikation würde nicht schaden. 
Könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder aus Sölden „teasern“


----------



## klickfisch (6. August 2019)

Das Bike gibts halt noch nicht offiziell, wieso sollte es da schon Informationen geben? Weiß man bei anderen Firmen was als nächstes kommt?


----------



## BikeAction (6. August 2019)

Madeath schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder aus Sölden „teasern“


Nur noch ein bisschen Geduld


----------



## daDave (11. August 2019)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Ich habe ein RM Slayer in grösse M (Blau/Gelb) und würde dieses gerne doch lieber in L Fahren. Jetzt frage ich einfach mal hier an ob jemand Tauschen möchte, weil ihm das L zu gross ist oder ob ihr wisst wo ich einen Hauptrahmen in L herbekomme (ein neuer kompletter frame ist mir zu teuer). 
Farblich bin ich nur an Gelb oder Schwarz interessiert.
wäre cool wenn einer was weiss oder wen kennt...

mfg Dave


----------



## mrwulf (12. August 2019)

Madeath schrieb:


> Jup geb ich dir Recht. Rocky Mountain ist ziemlich lame hinsichtlich Kommunikation. Vor allem gab es gestern schon ein Slayer 2020 Thread, wo schon ein Bild zu sehen war, wurde aber nachträglich wieder gelöscht. Bisschen mehr Kommunikation würde nicht schaden.
> Könnt ja mal ein paar Bilder aus Sölden „teasern“








						Rocky Mountain Slayer 2020
					

29“ mit 170 vorne/hinten und 27,5“ mit 180/180 kommen alle mit Coil Shock. Cooles Bike, aber optisch hat mir das alte Slayer besser gefallen  Weiteres: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-crankworx-whistler-2019.html




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Pinkbike berichtet bereits


----------



## Dreamworks (12. August 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Slayer 2020
> 
> 
> 29“ mit 170 vorne/hinten und 27,5“ mit 180/180 kommen alle mit Coil Shock. Cooles Bike, aber optisch hat mir das alte Slayer besser gefallen  Weiteres: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-crankworx-whistler-2019.html
> ...


Hatte es bereits gesehen und verstehe das ganze Theater von Rocky ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Das Bike ist sehr langweilig, null spektakulär und mit coil auch noch sehr speziell. das Slayer geht wohl nun klar Richtung Freerider! Optisch war das alte wirklich mega und sicherlich eines der schönsten Bikes. Nach Whistler bin ich noch immer schwer angetan, ich muss sehen das ich noch eines der Reste ergattern kann. Was bitte soll die strebe hinten ? Klar Steifigkeit, aber dann so ein Bogen?  Sieht aus wie bei Radon für 2k über die vordere strebe am Dämpfer kann man ja noch hinwegsehen hm nee irgendwie auch nicht. 
Einzig positive, es soll in Alu kommen aber das sollte das letzte ja auch. 

Das 2020 lineup finde ich bisher eines der langweiligsten der letzten Jahre. Sorry meine Meinung  !!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. August 2019)

Eines der ersten Rockies, das keinen haben will Reflex auslöst bei mir. Schaut ein wenig aus, als hätten sie es optisch am Pipedream Prototypen angelehnt- nur dummerweise schaut es einfach langweilig und unstimmig aus. Zumal die Preise jenseits von gut und böse sind, auch beim Alumodell bei der verbauten Ausstattung.


----------



## knuuth (31. Dezember 2019)

Darf ich nochmals das Thema Ausbau des Eyelet am Dämpfer aufgreifen? Hat vielleicht doch noch jemand einen Tipp, wie man das auf bekommt?


----------



## AndreasMayer (1. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mich daran versucht und bin gescheitert,
 ohne spezielles Werkzeug wirst du es nicht kratzfrei runterbekommen.
Für einen neuen Dämpfer wollte ich das eyelet mal schnell am Alten abbauen was aber nicht ging.


Ich habe zum Glück einen Rocky Händler ca 20km entfernt der hatte ein eyelet auf Lager und das noch zu einem super Preis.


Der selbige meinte ,wenn die mal so was tauschen dann demontieren die das Alte mit Schraubstock,Zange und Hammer dann ist es leider nicht mehr ansehlich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (2. Januar 2020)

knuuth schrieb:


> Darf ich nochmals das Thema Ausbau des Eyelet am Dämpfer aufgreifen? Hat vielleicht doch noch jemand einen Tipp, wie man das auf bekommt?



2-3mm starkes Stück Gummi drum (damit nichts verkratzt) und ab damit in den Schraubstock und vorsichtig(!) den Dämpfer um das Eyelet hin und her drehen. Funktioniert wunderbar. Aufpassen das der Dämpfer nicht irgendwo ansteht. Oder die Klemmbacken den Dämpfer berühren.


----------



## knuuth (3. Januar 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> 2-3mm starkes Stück Gummi drum (damit nichts verkratzt) und ab damit in den Schraubstock und vorsichtig(!) den Dämpfer um das Eyelet hin und her drehen. Funktioniert wunderbar. Aufpassen das der Dämpfer nicht irgendwo ansteht. Oder die Klemmbacken den Dämpfer berühren.



Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Auch an @AndreasMayer . Ich werde das Eyelet durch Huber Bushings ersetzten, von dem her wäre ein Verkratzen nicht so wild. Aber man möchte es ja schon noch sauber konservieren. 
Ok, also ab damit in den Schraubstock. Jetzt nur noch die Frage nach dem Wie rum ins Schraubstock? Also ich klemme eine Seite für sich ein (im Bild rot) , oder ich klemme beide Seiten ein (blau)?


----------



## metalbks (3. Januar 2020)

Eine Seite (rot) und dann den Dämpfer um das Eyelet nach links und rechts drehen und bisschen in richtung Dir ziehen. Dann wandert es raus.


----------



## AndreasMayer (5. Januar 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Eine Seite (rot) und dann den Dämpfer um das Eyelet nach links und rechts drehen und bisschen in richtung Dir ziehen. Dann wandert es raus.


Hmm genau so hab ich es versucht bin aber gescheitert.evtl probier ich es einfach nochmal,mal schaun


----------



## knuuth (7. Januar 2020)

Nachdem bei mir eine der Hülsen sich deutlich Richtung 'reif für die Tonne' verabschiedet hat, habe ich die Versuche erst einmal abgebrochen. @metalbiks, hast du diese Eyelet Hülsen inklusive Lager tatsächlich auf diese Weise ab bekommen? Oder hast du erst mal diese orange Lager herausbekommen und anschließend die beiden Eylet Seite wie Schraubstock runter bekommen? Bei Pinkbike und diversen anderen Foren habe ich bereits gelesen, dass oft erst die Lager mit einem 8mm innen Lager Abzieher und anschließend dann die Eylethülsen mit einem 10mm Lager Abzieher demonitiert wurden.


----------



## hoschik (7. Februar 2020)

mal ne kurze Frage, hab mir einen Slayer 2017 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer  gekauft, Dämpfer Hardware war dabei, bekomme ich da einen Super Deluxe rein (der mit großem Dämpferauge am Kolbenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac7 (7. Februar 2020)

hoschik schrieb:


> mal ne kurze Frage, hab mir einen Slayer 2017 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer  gekauft, Dämpfer Hardware war dabei, bekomme ich da einen Super Deluxe rein (der mit großem Dämpferauge am Kolbenende ?


Ich habe den super deluxe aus dem transition patrol. Der passt nicht ohne weiterer rein. Die obere Aufnahme ist schmaler. Das bearing kit vom x2 hilft hier leider auch nicht weiter


----------



## hoschik (7. Februar 2020)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Der passt nicht ohne weiterer rein.




könntest du das näher erläutern woran es scheitert ?

@All
WIe schaut denn der original Super Deluxe aus dem Slayer aus ?

Danke  und Gruß


----------



## tomac7 (7. Februar 2020)

hoschik schrieb:


> könntest du das näher erläutern woran es scheitert ?
> 
> @All
> WIe schaut denn der original Super Deluxe aus dem Slayer aus ?
> ...


Guck dir mal den post 857 an von sevman. Das trifft es auf den Punkt


----------



## hoschik (7. Februar 2020)

Edit : hat sich erledigt


----------



## rascalsh (30. März 2020)

Servus zusammen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Slayer Msl Rahmen für 203er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist? Habe das Msl 770 und brauche eine neue Bremse, nach Möglichkeit gleich mit 203 vorne und hinten. Weiss da jemand Bescheid? Danke und cheers


----------



## tomac7 (30. März 2020)

hoschik schrieb:


> Edit : hat sich erledigt



Hast du es lösen können?


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. April 2020)

rascalsh schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Slayer Msl Rahmen für 203er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist? Habe das Msl 770 und brauche eine neue Bremse, nach Möglichkeit gleich mit 203 vorne und hinten. Weiss da jemand Bescheid? Danke und cheers



200er hinten braucht man doch gar nicht. Fahre ich auch auf dem Downhiller nicht mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2020)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> 200er hinten braucht man doch gar nicht. Fahre ich auch auf dem Downhiller nicht mehr


...aber im Forum braucht man die!


----------



## Ben-HD (29. April 2020)

Sattel runter, Scheibendurchmesser hoch! Für 2021 gehen nur noch 220er Scheiben hinten!


----------



## hoschik (26. Mai 2020)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Hast du es lösen können?



Nein mein gekaufter Dämpfer war noch "falscher" als der im Post, hatt einen mit dem Bearing Eyelet an der Kolbenstange, da gehen nur M8 Schrauben durch. Hab mir hier im Bikemarkt einen Super Deluxe Coil geschossen, mit komplett Standard Dämpferaugen, der passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (8. Juni 2020)

Hi,
bau für nen Kumpel ein Slayer 2018 in Größe L auf, und benötige noch ein Paar Infos. Was für ein Steuersatz wird benötigt? und die Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze?

Danke und lg,


----------



## Sloop (29. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 
welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn mit so um die 1,86m?RM empfiehlt da ja XL. Kommt das so hin?


----------



## marg (29. Dezember 2020)

Ja 
Habe damals mit 1,80 L gefahren 
Passt


----------



## AndreasMayer (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin bei 2cm mehr den xl gefahren.
War gut ,allerdings war das bike mir zu träge und nicht wirklich verspielt.
Schnell runter knallen ging super aber wenn es mal  eng und technisch wurde fehlte mir teilweise die Kraft und die Technik die Passagen zu meistern.
  Bin dann nach ca einem Jahr auf L gewechselt...
womit ich viel besser zurecht komme .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sloop (30. Dezember 2020)

Wo findet man eigentlich Informationen über das Bike? Also sowas wie Innenlagerabmessung, Anzugsmomente des Rahmen usw... . Auf der RM Homepage finde ich dazu überhaupt nix.


----------



## Spoegel (31. Dezember 2020)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn mit so um die 1,86m?RM empfiehlt da ja XL. Kommt das so hin?


Hi,
Ich bin 1.90 mit langen Beinen, kurzem Oberkörper und fahre L.
Ich fahre viel technisches Gelände aber auch alles andere von Bikepark bis slope style Kicker.
Mir liegen kürzere Bikes mit einem Reach um die 450-460mm, ich spiele sehr gern mit dem Bike und Speed geht mit Erfahrung auch auf den kürzeren Bikes gut.
Also kurz kann auch passen wenn du den passenden Fahrstiel dazu hast.


----------



## Sloop (31. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
hat das slayer hinten eigentlich ne 152mm Nabe drin?


----------



## Spoegel (1. Januar 2021)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat das slayer hinten eigentlich ne 152mm Nabe drin?


Hi, Nein ist regulär boost 148x12.
Das steht alles auf der Rocky Mountain Webseite.
Kannst auch bei google Rocky Mountain slayer  2018 eingeben dann findest die infos auf der RM Homepage oder auf anderen Webseiten


----------



## Sloop (8. Januar 2021)

Was für ne Stütze fahrt ihr in eurem Slayer? Leider ist das mal wieder ein Punkt der mich bei RM mehr als Enttäuscht. Steht auf der Homepage eine Sitzrohrlänge von 509mm, wovon ich eigentlich ca 310mm nutzen wollte, passt jetzt meine Stütze gar nicht ganz rein weil von den 509mm gerade einmal ca. 240mm nutzbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoegel (10. Januar 2021)

Hi,
Ich bringe die Vecnum movelock 200 komplett rein. Bei meiner Beiklänge ist sie ca 3-4 cm raus gezogen.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2021)




----------

